# TTC buddy?!



## AMN21

I'm CD 16, about to ovulate! I could use a TTC buddy! I took a break from all the charting and OPTs for a couple months but I'm back in full force now!:thumbup: Would love someone to talk to and share stories with as we work towards our :bfp:!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wantabubba

me! I'd love to have a ttc buddy! I'm on CD17 and is OV at the moment as per the spcialist checking via ultrasound 2 days ago and saw via Ultra sound that I have a 16mm follicle bound to come out in the next few days!

So we've been BD'ing:happydance: since then until this sunday. Planning to wear husband out. haha!

Goodluck to us! this is my first cycle on clomid.


----------



## AMN21

YAY! Awesome! I got a positive OPT today, at least DH and I think it is! I posted the pic in a thread called HELP! I'm not used to reading the lines because I've always used the digi OPKs! Hopefully tomorrow is O day! We've been trying to only :sex: every other day but the past 2 days we did so we are skipping tonight and will BD tomorrow :winkwink: If we are not successful this cycle we are scheduling a consultation with a fertility specialist next month! Hopefully we will go from TTC buddies to Bump buddies soon!!!


----------



## wantabubba

AMN21 said:


> YAY! Awesome! I got a positive OPT today, at least DH and I think it is! I posted the pic in a thread called HELP! I'm not used to reading the lines because I've always used the digi OPKs! Hopefully tomorrow is O day! We've been trying to only :sex: every other day but the past 2 days we did so we are skipping tonight and will BD tomorrow :winkwink: If we are not successful this cycle we are scheduling a consultation with a fertility specialist next month! Hopefully we will go from TTC buddies to Bump buddies soon!!!

Hi Amn21, yay! That;s great that your OPT is positive, i personally am not using ovulation predictors as first of all I don't really get how to use them! I guess if I don't get preggers this cycle I will start using it to be sure.

Gosh my poor husband and I have been BD'ing everyday as we don't know exactly when is my OV day!

I really hope we become Bump buddies soon! How old are you and are you doing any treatments?

Adding you to my siggy now!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## kalmeida1985

I would love to be a buddy. I am only on day 3 and start my fermara today. I am a little nervous but hopeful this month.


----------



## Smooch

I would love having a buddy...i too am from MI be nice to have some ladies around same O time


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies!!! I'm so glad to have some ttc buddies!! 

Wantabubba I am 23 (will be 24 in July) DH is 26. We have not started any treatments. We have been TTC for 10 months now. Like I said if not successful this cycle we are scheduling a consultation with an FS. I donated eggs to my sister Feb of last year because hers were no good, and we just went back to visit the fertility clinic we worked with the other day (to show off my nephew who is just over 3 months now :baby:) and they want me and DH to come see them. They are very surprised I have not been offered clomid so I'm thinking that will be the next step. We are definitely planning on asking about the IUI as well. I'm very excited to work with the same doctor and nurse I had before there!! So hopefully I will be rocking the baby bump this summer! Of course with all you ladies!

TTCBean hello! Your only 2 days behind me in your cycle!! GL! Where are you from in MI?

kalmeida1985 I'd love to be your TTC buddy as well! GL! 

Hey Smooch! What CD are you on?

Can't wait to get to know you all!! How old are all of you and how long have you been TTC?


----------



## Smooch

AMN21 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm so glad to have some ttc buddies!!
> 
> Wantabubba I am 23 (will be 24 in July) DH is 26. We have not started any treatments. We have been TTC for 10 months now. Like I said if not successful this cycle we are scheduling a consultation with an FS. I donated eggs to my sister Feb of last year because hers were no good, and we just went back to visit the fertility clinic we worked with the other day (to show off my nephew who is just over 3 months now :baby:) and they want me and DH to come see them. They are very surprised I have not been offered clomid so I'm thinking that will be the next step. We are definitely planning on asking about the IUI as well. I'm very excited to work with the same doctor and nurse I had before there!! So hopefully I will be rocking the baby bump this summer! Of course with all you ladies!
> 
> TTCBean hello! Your only 2 days behind me in your cycle!! GL! Where are you from in MI?
> 
> kalmeida1985 I'd love to be your TTC buddy as well! GL!
> 
> 
> Hey Smooch! What CD are you on?
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all!! How old are all of you and how long have you been TTC?

I am on CD12 if I recall correctly haha..I just turned 30 in January.
We just started back TTC..m/c in June..but fully focused again and rdy;)

That is so awesome you did that for your sister!...rocking the baby bump for summer would be great!!!:) :dust: to all.


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Sorry to hear about the m/c. Hope this time around you get that :bfp: and a very sticky bean!!! And my sister deserved it, she went through hell trying to figure out what was wrong with her. She was devastated to find out that she needed donor eggs and I knew she was afraid to ask me but I'm her sister, of course I would. Family is the best way to go in that situation if you can anyways. Her first round of IVF took! She will be doing a frozen embryo transfer once my nephew turns 1 which will be Nov of this year to have baby #2!


----------



## Smooch

That is awesome...she must be so excited
I hope we all get those beautiful :bfp: ill be going thru the awful 2ww soon lol where ill symptom search and drive myself mad....but will be nice to have ppl going thru it too lol


----------



## AMN21

Haha right?! I try not to symptom spot because it always ends up all being in my head!!! My cycles have been irregular since October, I've been skipping AF every other month :shrug: so if this cycle isn't it for us, I'm happy knowing we will be seeing an FS soon to get me on track and hopefully get me my :bfp:!


----------



## AMN21

I need your eyes! I'm annoyed with these Ovulations strips, probably why I've always used the digital OPKs! :dohh: I just wanted to be cheap though! Anyways here are my latest OPTs...I think CD 16 was positive and DH thinks so to. Its the closest to the control line I've had. What do you think about my tests? I'm just not 100% sure I've had my surge, I'm going to continue testing and I am temping so I guess we'll see what happens...

CD16 AM test
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120228103130.jpg

CD16 PM test
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120228210911.jpg

CD17 AM test
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120229083517.jpg

CD17 PM test
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120229210440.jpg

Progression from CD10 to 17
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120229210427.jpg


----------



## Smooch

Seems the cd16 is closest to positive...i bought the cheapies too lol can be confusing sometimes.
Id keep testing just in case u do get a darker line.;)


----------



## wantabubba

Goodluck to us all! I just finished BD'ing.... It seems to get harder to BD'ing everyday until we know I've finished Ov! Haha TMI sorry :)


----------



## kalmeida1985

You will feel so much better once you are going to an RE. Just takes a bit of the stress and worry off your own shoulders. I am 26 and hubby is 39. He was hoping to have his last or at least me be preg with the last before 40 :) We have 2 months left before that expires hahaha. Can't wait to hear how your month goes. I am hopinh for a BFP for both of us. :) :hugs:




AMN21 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm so glad to have some ttc buddies!!
> 
> Wantabubba I am 23 (will be 24 in July) DH is 26. We have not started any treatments. We have been TTC for 10 months now. Like I said if not successful this cycle we are scheduling a consultation with an FS. I donated eggs to my sister Feb of last year because hers were no good, and we just went back to visit the fertility clinic we worked with the other day (to show off my nephew who is just over 3 months now :baby:) and they want me and DH to come see them. They are very surprised I have not been offered clomid so I'm thinking that will be the next step. We are definitely planning on asking about the IUI as well. I'm very excited to work with the same doctor and nurse I had before there!! So hopefully I will be rocking the baby bump this summer! Of course with all you ladies!
> 
> TTCBean hello! Your only 2 days behind me in your cycle!! GL! Where are you from in MI?
> 
> kalmeida1985 I'd love to be your TTC buddy as well! GL!
> 
> Hey Smooch! What CD are you on?
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all!! How old are all of you and how long have you been TTC?


----------



## AMN21

Smooch said:


> Seems the cd16 is closest to positive...i bought the cheapies too lol can be confusing sometimes.
> Id keep testing just in case u do get a darker line.;)

Thanks for looking! I am frustrated cause this mornings test (CD18) looks almost positive!:dohh: I'll post a pic when I'm home. Guess I'll keep testing and see what my temps do. I had a slight rise today.


----------



## AMN21

wantabubba said:


> Goodluck to us all! I just finished BD'ing.... It seems to get harder to BD'ing everyday until we know I've finished Ov! Haha TMI sorry :)

:rofl: I love that you posted once you finished BD'ing. My Dh felt the pressure last night, it took him forever to finish! Lol He was like " I think you used too much Preseed" and I told him "For as long as you took I feel as dry as the desert!" :haha:


----------



## AMN21

kalmeida1985 said:


> You will feel so much better once you are going to an RE. Just takes a bit of the stress and worry off your own shoulders. I am 26 and hubby is 39. He was hoping to have his last or at least me be preg with the last before 40 :) We have 2 months left before that expires hahaha. Can't wait to hear how your month goes. I am hopinh for a BFP for both of us. :) :hugs:
> 
> 
> I think it will help with the stress too! I've had the HSG and I'm all clear! DH's SA was good so who knows! My cycles have become irregular since Oct so it will be nice to get that fixed! Maybe I'll have some of that HSG baby luck, I just had it done on Jan 3, maybe its cleared the way! I hope you get that :bfp: in these next 2 months!!!
> 
> I just realized there is a multi-quote button lol oops! :blush:


----------



## AMN21

Well ladies I don't think I've ovulated yet...I had a surge but my temps are up and down every day. Not by much but no consistent temp rises :nope: I have a feeling I'm going to be having a long cycle again! Oh well at least I know when I go to the FS they will have a plan for me!:thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Hey a plan works!:)


----------



## AMN21

Got another positive OPT today CD 21, guess we'll see what happens this time :shrug:


----------



## Smooch

Nice! Hopefully will end in a beatiful :bfp: :) im on that lovey looong Wait lol im going to try and wait to test till st patty's day...since that will be passed time AF is due...hope tht witch stays away! Lol;)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

Smooch said:


> Nice! Hopefully will end in a beatiful :bfp: :) im on that lovey looong Wait lol im going to try and wait to test till st patty's day...since that will be passed time AF is due...hope tht witch stays away! Lol;)

I hope so!!! I really hope you get that :bfp: as well! I'm not feeling to confident because of how my cycles have been BUT I just made my appointment at RMA of Michigan for a consultation with the fertility specialist my sister and I worked with before!! DH and I see her on March 16th!! :happydance: I'm so excited! I feel like my chances of pregnancy in the next few months are pretty high!! GL on the waiting to test lol, I have a bunch of cheapies so I'd be testing already if I were you. :haha: I'm bad with that! 





TTCBean said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> TTCBean hello! Your only 2 days behind me in your cycle!! GL! Where are you from in MI?
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you all!! How old are all of you and how long have you been TTC?
> 
> I am in Kzoo, where are you?
> 
> I'm 22, DH is 29. TTC 9-10 months. I have an appointment with an obgyn to check for fertility issues at the end of the month. I can't wait for the appointment, I'm very anxious. I'm hoping I'll get a BFP before then though. :baby: I started charting my BBT, hoping that can help my doctor when I see her. I have no idea if I've O'd or not yet. This journey is all too stressful and confusing right now. :nope:Click to expand...

I'm in Monroe. I have 2 aunts that live in Kzoo! I am 23 and DH is 26. We have been TTC for 10 months. As I said above to Smooch, we are seeing an FS on March 16th! I donated eggs to my sister last year so they know me there. I'm very excited to work with the same doctors and nurses. I have a ton of confidence that I will be preggers soon with their help! I was going to wait til a year to see an FS but my cycles have become irregular in Oct. and my normal GP is out on medical leave until the fall and the other doctors there know nothing about me so I decided to seek further help. Are you doing ovulation tests as well as temping? Because that will help confirm O day. If you have had a pos OPT and you have had 3 consecutive temp rises after then you have O'd :thumbup: GL at your doc appt! Write down all your questions!


----------



## Smooch

Ooh yay tht is exciting...hope the appt. Goes good! I do have alot of the cheapies for testing lol...going to really try and wait till st.pattys day to test...if AF doesnt show b4..:dohh:


----------



## AMN21

Will power!! Lol! Hope St. Patty's brings you luck! I just had to change my appt to March 19th so that my nurse can be there. I can't wait!:yipee:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Hmm that is a negative test. How long are your cycles normally? And when do you normally O? That's what my test looked like CD10 and from then on they became darker. I got a positive CD 16 and then they lightened up a tad then got a positive CD21 and yesterday CD23. Here are my tests (CD10 to today 23)...obviously they have dried and lightened. No ovulation yet :shrug:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120306204856.jpg

Just keep testing! You'll know when you get a positive... the test line will be as dark or darker than the control! Btw my chart looks like the rocky mountains! Lol. Not all my times have been consistent this cycle though :blush: I've had a few days I forgot to set the alarm!:wacko:


----------



## AMN21

So...update ladies....

Today I got the darkest positive yet on an OPT, CD25!! :dohh: This is making me crazy, I'm tellin ya! 

CD25 AM Test
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120308083023.jpg

CD25 330pm Test
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120308153114.jpg

CD10-25
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120308083056.jpg

Some people barely even get a 2nd line at first, mine have been a decent shade since CD10, so far 4 positives, hoping this time I O!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Yeah the test line was darker than the control! Haven't had that happen yet! Maybe that's a good sign :shrug: Anyways that sucks that your cycles have been crazy, BCP will do that but they should've sorted out by now. I'm sure once you talk to our doc they'll be able to help you get back on track! Post your tests when you can!


----------



## Smooch

Yep..looks good..better DTD LOL


----------



## AMN21

Lol oh we have been! Yet another positive today! :wacko:

CD26

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120309083137.jpg

How have you been Smooch?!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

ALMOST TTCBEAN!!!! :happydance: I say tomorrow or Sunday you will have a positive!!! And yay for the FS appt!! Keep me posted on your doc appointments!:thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

I'm in the same boat TTCBean :cry: My temp went down today CD29. My last positive was on CD26, I figured if I O'd my temps would've started to rise now but nope. Its not looking like I did anything, which kills me after seeing those blaring positives! I've been cramping and having this weird stretching feeling in my low abdomen. I'm a completely crappy mood today. I was really hoping we'd get lucky and conceive this cycle before we spend the money at the fertility clinic but its not looking that way :nope: AF is due tomorrow if I go by last month but since it came last month I'm sure it will skip this month...uggghh! Oh well now I'm just looking forward to my appt next Monday!


----------



## AMN21

Well yesterday morning when I took my temp I just wrote it down and forgot to put it in FF until last night. When I put it in FF gave me the cross-hairs and said I O'd on CD26, the day of my last positive opt! I hope its right cause I was thinking I didn't O at all! So that puts me a 4DPO. :bfn:s so far, obviously its too early but it sure would be nice if we caught that egg! A girl can dream right?!


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies...how you doing?...i am doing pretty good.
Broke down and tested monday due to a very vivid bfp test dream lol
Test i took was bfn :( 
Was feeling very good about this month...AF due the 15th...today feeling like shes creepin up on me. ...we shall see. 

Amn...sending lots of :dust: your way! How u feeling? I had so many different signs this cycle...extremely sore nipples...pulling and pressure very low in the abdomen....veiny bbs...couple shooting pains in left bb...last few days moist/watery cm...gone to the bathroom a couple times thinking it was AF lol thts y i had more hope this cycle...but idk..ill keep good baby thoughts for u ladies! :)


----------



## AMN21

Hey Smooch!! Sending a ton of :dust: to you too! Your symptoms sound promising!! How many DPO are you now? Yesterday I had very slightly sore boobs and woke up feeling so bloated with this pulling, stretching feeling in my lower abdomen. It was so weird, like my whole lower abdomen was so tight. Today I'm kinda on and off nauseous, but nothing to serious. Been having a hard time sleeping, getting so hot at night! Still having a lot of watery sometimes creamy CM. So I'm just going to keep testing!! It would be a MAJOR answered prayer if I am pregnant since we are about to see the FS Monday! Let's keep our fingers crossed for us all!! Hope we get our :bfp:s and very sticky beans!!!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Oh no TTCBean! :hugs: Well the FS appt is more important anyways so just make sure you have that one right! Lol And shame on your doc office for not calling to remind you!! 

So I've never made a testing thread or anything so I decided to post my hpts for you girls just for fun =)

4 DPO with SMU
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smooch

Ooh fun...keep those hpt comin :) lots of :dust: to you!!

AF partially showed lol kinda helped the process along by DTD lol i was sick of waiting. 
Good luck ladies...hope to see...:bfp: soon :yipee:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Aww Smooch...best of luck on the next cycle! I hear ya about getting sick of waiting! My long cycles make me so mad, DTD don't even help me! Its always a waiting game! UGH!

TTCBean, :hugs: that really sucks about the tests! Hope your day gets better! Stay positive! Hope we get our :bfp:s soon!!

Here's my test 5dpo FMU
 



Attached Files:







5dpo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5









5dpo2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smooch

Sorry bout the test:(....not a fun start to a day.


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## Smooch

Idk why these sort of things happen ..maybe these tests were made by men...so they were designed to drive us crazy??? ;) lol


----------



## AMN21

HAHAHA Smooch your probably right! Another BFN today, I will post the pic when I get home from work tonight. And I totally understand your frustration TTCBean! I'm so glad I have you girls to talk to or I really would be going crazy! Hope you both have a wonderful day!!:flower:


----------



## Smooch

Keep testing....so hoping it officially ends in :bfp: :)

Today the evil witch was due....nothing yet...i feel it lol its gonna happen at the most awful time lol
So gonna be prepared...dont need her showing up while driving to work or something lol  ugh.


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Smooch I thought you said AF showed the other day? Did you just bleed for 1 day? Have you been testing?


----------



## Smooch

I thought so lol I just bled after we DTD ...I wiped and Tht was it
I was trying to get it the witch here in my terms lol didn't work I guess.


----------



## AMN21

Lol...ah I see. Strange that you bled a little though!


----------



## Smooch

In the past if im real close to when AF is due..tht usually just helps speed the process...i thought it worked...but didnt....lol AF is really making me mad this time lol


----------



## AMN21

AF always makes me mad!! Lol

Here's my 6 DPO test with FMU

:bfn:
 



Attached Files:







6dpo.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2









6dpo2.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AMN21

Had a temp drop this morning, it went below my cover line :shrug: I'm not feeling to confident. Another BFN today (7 DPO) I will post the pic later once I am home. I'm sooo looking forward to my FS appt Monday!


----------



## Smooch

:( tht sucks...sorry...But....tht doesnt necasarrily mean your out tho....
Yes! Hoping monday goes great!


----------



## AMN21

I hope it does too!! I'd like to have a plan! I'm so desperately hoping to rock the baby bump this summer! :haha: My boobs have been heavy and sore...but that could me AF is lurking, who knows :shrug: My body hasn't been a good friend to me lately! LOL


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

I hope u can rock the bump in some summer gear;

AF showed this morning..bring on April lol


----------



## TTCBean

x


----------



## AMN21

I keep looking at all the dresses too! Lol 

:hugs: Smooch, at least AF it came and you can move on, I however am stuck in limbo! CD 34, 8 DPO and still getting :bfn:s. I never got the chance to post my 7 DPO test last night so I will when I get off work along with todays. Hope your both having a lovely St. Patty's Day!


----------



## TTCBean

x


----------



## AMN21

I know! It sucks!!! Btw I love that we are all in Michigan!!! :thumbup: Hope we will be bump buddies soon!!!


----------



## Smooch

Adding you ttcbean and yes i am glad to be done and rdy for next cycle:)
I love we r all from MI too lol so funny.
I hope u both end your limbo with big ol bfps :):)


----------



## AMN21

Well no need to post the past few tests...AF came today. Ah well, tomorrow is the big day! DH and I are going to meet with the RE! :happydance: I will definitely update you girls!


----------



## Smooch

Aww dang AF is such a pain!! Sorry...but!! Yay for tomorrow look forward to hearing the news:)


----------



## JewelX

I'd like to buddy too xx

How do you add friends??

I'm new to this site xx


----------



## AMN21

:hi: JewelX!! Welcome to BnB! I'd love to have you as a TTC buddy! This website is amazing and full of wonderful women who makes this journey a whole lot easier! 

So update Smooch and TTCBean!!! I went to my RE appt today and it was even better than expected!!!! My RE looked over DH's SA and said his morphology is slightly abnormal, which means they aren't all shaped well. So she definitely recommended the IUI with clomid because I am all good and they think maybe his bad sperm has been blocking the good sperm. So with the IUI they will wash the sperm and take all the good ones to put in my uterus! We also just ordered Fertilaid for DH to take to help him have healthier sperm.

SO THE BIG NEWS!

We're doing the insemination next Friday the 30th!!!!! We go in the morning for the 1st one and then Saturday morning for the 2nd one. Then I go in CD 19 in the morning to check my progesterone levels and 11 days after that I go in to take the pregnancy test!

I started 150mg of Clomid today and I take it CD 3 through 7. Then when I go in for the insemination they will give me Ovidrel, which is a trigger shot. 

Its so crazy because everything fell into place perfectly. Remember how I said my periods were every other month since October? Well I had one last month and really didn't think I'd get it this month but as I already informed you girls I started yesterday. My original appt was for this past friday but they called me to reschedule for today. When I told her I was on my 2nd day of my cycle she was thrilled and said your body is ready right now! Lol so I was like OMG this is moving quicker than I thought! They just used today as my day 3 to start the Clomid. Then she was like come back in 11 days for the insemination which is also crazy because I didn't tell my boss we were doing this and was thinkin crap how am I gonna ask for the days off but I already had those days requested off cause we are going to a hockey game that night. So I don't have to miss any work and DH gets his bonus check from work the day before the insemination which is when we have to pay. Its like everything was meant to be....I just HOPE AND PRAY that we are successful! 

Please girls keep your fingers and toes crossed for me! I am trying to contain my excitement but its hard. Just the thought that I could be pregnant within the next few weeks makes me wanna cry! DH is scared of the side effects of Clomid btw :haha: My nurse warned him:winkwink: I hope I don't get too crabby, I'm a receptionist!


----------



## Smooch

That's fricken awesome!! Omg! That is great news:):):)

Everything just totally seem to fall into place for sure.
I will keep everything I've got crossed..will send good baby vibes your way.and say a prayer.
how exciting:dance:


----------



## TTCBean

x


----------



## AMN21

I will definitely keep you updated!!!! You ladies are the BEST!!!! I'm so damn excited but so scared!!! Positive thinking though!!!!:thumbup:

Btw TTCBean when is your RE appt?


----------



## TTCBean

c


----------



## AMN21

I hope so too! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!:happydance:


----------



## Smooch

Hoping it goes awesome ttcbean
Cant wait to hear about it:)


----------



## AMN21

Thinkin about you today TTCBean! I know your RE appt is today!!! 

Btw girls I just edited my post about my IUI, they check my progesterone on CD19, 4dpiui (not the day after the IUI). In my excitement I didn't even pay attention to the paper that gives me the low down on whats happening each cycle day :haha: I looked at it last night was was like oooooooooooooh that makes meore sense! Lmao, DH thinks I am secretly a blonde sometimes :dohh: Anyways hope you ladies are having a lovely day!


----------



## Smooch

Lol I didnt even notice anything.
Have work today...cant wait for my days off! 
TTCBean good luck today...hope u get great news:)


----------



## AMN21

Ugh I go in to work at 2, I'm usually the morning receptionist but I let the part timer work this morning cause I'm waiting for the Ovidrel trigger shot to be delivered. I get paranoid when they leave packages at the door especially cause this one is super important! They told me they will deliver between 8 and 5, and its not here yet:wacko: Hope it gets here soon! At least DH gets home about 345! Anyways I'll stop rambling on lol...I'm enjoying being home, the weather is so nice! I don't wanna work!!! Lol


----------



## Smooch

I don't blame you with nit wanting packages left...ugh especially that one! Lol
Hope it comes b4 u leave. Im an assistant manager at a group home so luckily I can take everyone outside and enjoy the wonderful weather:) but I'd still rather not go to work haha.


----------



## TTCBean

c


----------



## Smooch

Aw I'm so sorry:( that SUCKS! Couldn't think of a better word.;)
We'll I hope this other specialist can be more help to you. 
If she knows the prob was ovulation ..I can't believe she couldn't offer anything other than a different specialist ..ugh. ..shes annoyingly pointless as a "specialist"
Sorry today didn't go better.


----------



## TTCBean

c


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: for you TTCBean! I'm so sorry that your appt turned out so bad. Taking Clomid for a loooooong period of time may have harmful effects but come on! Everything we take in causes cancer it seems! I can't believe she wouldn't give you anything! There are other meds they can give you instead of Clomid. Seems like there should be more to do to confirm you aren't Oing than just looking at your chart. She doesn't sound like the greatest RE. I go to RMA of Michigan in Troy. They are absolutely wonderful there! Its and hour drive for me but soooo worth it. I hope wherever you go next is more help! 

And make sure your hubby gets that SA! My hubby had 2 and when I showed them to my RE she seen that he was probably the problem because I am "perfect" (in her words lol). His numbers we're great but his guys weren't all shaped well. And definitely demand more into figuring out for sure if you really aren't ovulating and why! When she did an ultrasound on me on CD3 she said she could see the corpus luteum (I think thats what its called) which is whats left after you O. DH was amazed watching it and seeing all my follicles lol...I have a lot!

Keep your head up and stay positive! You WILL get pregnant soon enough! We all will! FXed!

Btw I'm glad to say so far only side effects from Clomid is hot flashes!


----------



## AMN21

Oh Smooch, my packages came like an hr after we were talking about it! Lol...I was like a kid on Christmas morning cause he delivered my Ovidrel and DH's Fertilaid! I said "yay fertility presents!" :haha: TTC sure makes us crazy! Lol


----------



## Smooch

Haha yay fertility prezzies glad it didnt sit on the porch;)


----------



## AMN21

Lol I know! I swear I can't think of anything but this IUI! I keep thinking about it and researching it and looking up success stories! I can't even go to sleep right away at night cause I'm thinking about it!:haha: Ugh I really hope this works...DH and I have never wanted anything so badly before! Sounds crazy, but I'm already in love with a baby that's not even created yet! Lol...These days are dragging I can't wait to do it and get the 2WW over with! :dohh: Anyways just wanted to share my thoughts, hope you ladies have a great day! I'm off to work on another gorgeous day :brat:


----------



## Smooch

I would be doing the same thing lol That is so sweet ..but no worries ...your just practicing ..cuz soon 
Tht baby will be created!:dance:


----------



## AMN21

I am very hopeful! I love having you girls to talk to! Makes this all a little easier!


----------



## Smooch

Ya we all speak...TTC langauge lol i use my abbreviations sometimes..freaks ppl out lmao!


----------



## AMN21

DH laughs at me when I say "Let's babydance!!" :haha:


----------



## AMN21

So I'm bored at work and was messing around with due date calculators online. Well here's another funny thing of the timing of my IUI, remember how I said its like everything fell into place at just the right timing? If the IUI goes as planned on the 30th and 31st and is successful then my EDD is Dec 20th, DH's birthday!!! That would be AMAZING! I'm such a nerd and teared up a little! PRAYING SO HARD THAT IT WORKS!!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Aww, TTCBean keep your head up! I have several friends pregnant around me! It drives me nuts. My friend who has been trying as long as we have announced to me a while ago that she is pregnant with her 2nd. Of curse I was happy for her cause they have been really trying but at the same time I'm like ugh she already has 1! WHEN IS IT MY TURN?!! Anyways she just posted the 1st ultrasound video on facebook and I was so jealous. Praying that will be me after this IUI!! Ahhh a Christmas baby would be the greatest gift I could imagine! And to answer your question no I don't have PCOS. Ask your FS what tests they can do to figure it out. FXed that your next appointment goes much better!! This will be a different doc right?


----------



## AMN21

Btw girls, today is CD7, last dose of clomid tonight! Only side effects I've had are hot flashes, not sleeping well, light cramping last night and this morning was nauseous, but it went away once I ate. Hopefully that's it. Its all worth it for a baby!!! Can't believe I will have the IUI in a week! :loopy: DH and I got some BDing to do tonight :winkwink:


----------



## AMN21

So I've been at work all day and I just seen a message from my nurse from the fertility clinic and she said they just got my 12hr fasting blood work from the other day and she said if I didn't call her back to call her in the morning, something about my insulin:wacko: She said don't worry its not bad but we just wanna get you on a medication! Of course I got the message after they closed :nope: So now I'm all nervous! I've never had anything bad come back from blood work before. I am overweight for my height though, ahhh damnit, now I have to wait and wonder til the morning. Hope it doesn't effect my IUI! 

OK rant over.


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls!!! Lol rant all u want chica...part of why we all are here....i hope all will work out..feeling positive for you. Sending the good vibes ur way!

TTCBean i hear u about preggo friends...i feel like they are taunting me lol

I ve been stressed to the max last couple days...stupid and lazy staff i have been dealing with lol 
Drive me crazy!

Should start using my opk's been so stressed forgot to start:(
Hoping u ladies are well...enjoy the weekend...and AMN good luck sleeping...tonight..i know u will be anxious...try to not think about it;).....ya right hahaha


----------



## AMN21

OMG Smooch I could not sleep for anything last night!!! I need an off switch for my brain!! I called my doc office to speak with my nurse but of course she is already busy :nope: So I'll just have to keep my phone glued to me at work! I just wanna know whats up!! 

Anyways, CD8 today! Finished Clomid last night and had some :sex: So now its time to use the opts again. I don't think I'm gonna use em til CD10, I don't have too many left, but just enough. If I get a positive on CD11 then I go in CD12 for a u/s and if I get a pos CD12 then I go in Cd13....so we'll see what happens. I never ovulate that early so its unlikely that I would get a pos opt. I hope I don't cause I don't know what I'd do about work! I'm hoping it all stays as planned and we do it on friday and saturday! 

Well have a lovely day ladies! I'm off to work soon. At least I can get on BnB there too :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Thanks TTCBean! I hope I have a success story to share next month!!! I have heard of soy in place of Clomid before. Either way I hope you can get on one of them and hopefully they do the trick! I've had my phone glued to me at work cause my nurse is supposed to call back. I hate the suspense!!! Hope she calls me soon!


----------



## AMN21

Well she called........and everything is going still as planned!!! :happydance: Soooooo happy! She said my insulin is a lil higher then they'd like so they put me on Metformin and she told me make sure I cut my carbs, like drastically! Also I need to work out at least 30 min a day! I just work all the time and am beat when I get home but I WILL make the time. Gotta be healthy for a baby! On another note, I'm definitely cramping on and off today, hope its from my eggies growing lol!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Haha I have 2 big dogs, an American Bulldog and a Siberian Husky! Thats enough furbabies for me!! Anyways, I have done Jillian's 30 Day shred before actually, it is really awesome! I just need to motivate myself to either get up early and do it or make time at night after work! I have a few friends on myfitnesspal, I think I'm definitely going to check it out! Thanks for the advice and support!!:hugs:


----------



## Smooch

So glad all is still on track Amn:) :) thts awesome 

TTCBean....lmao about themdog thing haha thts funny.

I need to get motivated too workout...just lazy i love tae bo...just need to motivate lol


----------



## AMN21

Yup. Motivation is the hardest thing for me, but I just keep thinking...BABY!! I'm off tomorrow and a workout is definitely in my agenda!!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

I love puppies! If only they could stay that small cause they are so damn cute!! Once I get some time today I will sign up for mfp :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

I have 2 brussels griffon...idk if u ladies know of tht breed lol but they are small one is short hair and the other long...they have funny lil faces...love em!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## Smooch

I know lol they are such silly little dogs with big personalities.


----------



## AMN21

Aww those dogs are cute! So have you ladies been today? Hows your cycles and where are you in them now? DH and I are babysitting our neice, she is like 8 months old and soooo cute! But omg does her mama have her spoiled! She always wants to be held and when you hold her she wants you to stand up or she'll cry! DH is like "Our child will not be like this!" Lol. I CANNOT WAIT TO HAVE MY OWN! Having her here, fussy or not makes me sooooo anxious to have one! And seeing DH with her is so cute! He LOVES kids and is so good with them. She likes being with him more than me! Anyways hope you ladies are well :flower:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## Smooch

Aw that's so sweet..my hubby is a lil afraid of my 1 yo niece lol its funny..she cries when he holds her.
she knows he's nervous lol
I am on the verge of O Been bad about opk this time and temping :( shame on me! Lol but I feel less stressed lol so that's good:) but other wise I'm doin good. 
So Hoping we can all be bump buddies soon!!! Lol ah that would be awesome.


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

I really hope we will be bump buddies soon!!!! I'm feeling positive! And Smooch I know what you mean about the temping, sometimes its just a hassle to me and stresses me out when my temps aren't like I think they should be. Plus I always end up getting up and going to the bathroom and forget to temp! TTCBean that sucks about CD40, been there! My longest cycle was 61 days :wacko: Have you been testing at all? 

My mom just came over and told me she had a pregnancy dream about me and she remembered it clearly, she never remembers her dreams. Hope that's a good sign! May sound silly but I'm so scared to be so positive cause I feel like I might jinx myself! Lol

Happy babydancing Smooch!!:winkwink:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## Smooch

Think ill be more chillaxed this time around...not going to pressure myself...and try not to get hopes up too much...cuz i also feel jinxed AMN... lol
And hoping tht dream of ur moms is true!!!! :)

TTCBean..so hoping your cycle ends with tht bfp!! No 60 day cycle!;)


----------



## AMN21

AHH its Monday...IUI is only 4 days away! DH keeps telling me "positive thinking babe!" Lol, he's so cute. I'm so excited to have a 3 day weekend! All I had was Sunday off this past weekend. DH and I are going to the Red Wings game Friday night (sitting 9th row from the goal!) So at least after the IUI Friday morning I'll have something to take my mind off things. We love our Detroit Red Wings and Tigers! I even have 2 Tiger onsies at home :blush: TTCBean hope you get an unexpected :bfp:! Smooch, I always tell myself not to get my hopes up but I always do. So if this IUI is unsuccessful I'll have a day of crying about it but like I told DH, we'll just have to do it again :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Ugh me either!! DH is already scared of how much I'll spend on the baby cause I LOVE baby shopping! I'm getting more nervous and anxious about the IUI. I'm so worried that we'll go in Friday morning and my follicles won't be big enough and then I'm gonna have to take more days off work next week and I'm trying to get away with not telling my boss about it :dohh: Guess we'll see! I need to stop thinking too much lol. I'm on the computer all the time looking up anything IUI. DH thinks I'm crazy :haha: Praying all goes as planned! Hope you girls are having a good day!!


----------



## AMN21

Only 2 days! My OPT this morning is definitely much darker than yesterday! That's a good sign that my follicles are getting bigger!! Hope tonight's OPT will be about the same and tomorrow's will be even darker! I'm getting really excited! Getting a ton of positive vibes from family. I'm debating to test at all during the 2WW, DH thinks I should wait for the blood test...hmm what do you ladies think? I think I'll be to scared to test cause I've seen far too many BFNs!


----------



## Smooch

So exciting
If u can hold off on testing i would wait...on one hand its soooo hard to wait...on the other sucks seeing a bfn:( i am hoping u wont have to see another bfn in any way shape or form...:dust: your way


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## Smooch

Awe sorry TTCBean...well then i hope she just shows and gets it over with...new cycle with new
Thins to introduce to then cycle will def.increase chances


----------



## AMN21

Yeah I think I'm going to wait and just see what my beta is. Its going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life! TTCBean I hope she shows so you can move on and start fresh! Hope the soy works for you! FXed! 

I've been very proud of myself, I've been changing the way I eat and I've been working out. I've never been more motivated in my life to be healthy, after all it won't be just about me anymore once I am preggo! And when I am pregnant I'm hoping to walk as much as possible and continue healthy eating! I know I have a great chance of becoming a gestational diabetic. Since taking the metformin, I've had some nauseous moments, some diarrhea and find strangely that I'm full faster. I'm only taking 850mg (1 pill a day) for now and we're gonna see how that goes. If needed will move up to 2 or 3 pills a day. Hope with my diet changes and exercising I can get my insulin under control!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Oh definitely! I had 2 months as a stay at home wife before getting this job and I was like "OK I'm thinking way too much and stressing myself out!" Lol, so I am thankful I have this job to keep me out of my head sometimes! Once we have a baby I'll be a stay at home mommy, I think I'll like that :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

I would love to be a stay at home mom....would be great But i dont believe tht will happen lol


----------



## AMN21

Yeah luckily we should be able to swing it with DH's income. Plus all our family works day shift jobs so I would have no one to babysit during the day and I'm not gonna work just so I can hand my check over to someone else to spend time with my kid (I don't make a whole lot at my current job anyways). BUT of course not everyone can do that, I'm very blessed that DH has a good job. If anything I may work like 3 days a week for a few hours once DH is off work and the baby is about 6 months old, cause I actually do like my job for the most part.


----------



## AMN21

Ok ladies tomorrow is the big day! Hope a few of my follicles are a nice size!! I could not sleep at all last night! I had some serious hot flashes! Hoping today I can relax, I'm at work now, thankfully my job isn't really stressful at all. I wish my boss had time to fit me in for a massage (I work at a spa) but I'm working all day :dohh: Maybe I can talk DH into giving me one :haha: I can tell he is getting so excited. He is at work too and was just texting me asking how I want to spell Landon (thats the name we picked if we have a boy). Arabella is our girl name. Then he was like "baby you just need to relax." I said yeah I know but its hard to when your mind won't stop! Anyways hope you ladies have a great day! Btw what are you baby name ideas?


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Aw I bet! Hope AF shows soon for you! Your names are so cute! I love Elijah and Ava:thumbup: Our boy will be Landon James (DH is Justin James) and our girl Arabella Marie (I'm Alisha Marie). Thanks for the relaxing vibes! :haha: I'm going to try my hardest to get DH to give me a nice massage, I think he will lol. I will definitely keep you girls updated:flower:


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies! Amn so excited for u and love love the names u picked!!! Thts cool u work at a spa....i have only been to one once lol 

TTCBean Elijah is great! Love it and also Emily and Ava...beautiful names sorry ur having painful cramps...isnt it odd when we want AF to show so we can begin the next cyclr...tht witch doesnt show lol ugh! Hope ur next cycle comes.


----------



## AMN21

Sadly I work in a spa and have never had a massage! Lol! Eventually I will. Its so nice working here cause I get everything dirt cheap! My hair and nails have never been so spoiled :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Thanks TTCBean :hugs: Unfortunetly I went in today and my follicles weren't quite mature enough yet! :dohh: I had a 12mm and 14mm on my right and a 15mm on my left. So they told me to come back Sunday morning and hopefully they will be ready and we can do the insemination then as well as Monday! I'm kinda bummed but oh well! HOPING they are ready Sunday!! FXed! I have to make up a lil story now of why I am going to have to miss work again Monday :wacko: My boss is a family friend but I don't want her knowing what I'm doing so hopefully she won't be upset about Monday. I'm off to get a pedicure with my mom and relax! Family cookout tomorrow then hopefully Sunday will be the big day! Thanks for your support ladies:hugs:


----------



## AMN21

Well my nurse just called about the blood they took today. My estrogen was low so the clomid did nothing for me :nope: SO my doc decided to cancel this cycle because she feels our chances aren't that great and does not want us to waste money. So I will call my nurse when my period starts and go in for day 3 blood and u/s and then I will be starting injections. I can't remember what its called but I took it before when I donated eggs to my sister so I know my body reacted to them :thumbup: I will let you know what it is once they deliver it to me. She just called it in today. I am bummed but happy that we have a great doctor who doesn't just care about money, because she could've easily just said yeah come in and we'll try knowing it probably wouldn't have worked. I feel more confident in the injections and we were going to go that route next time if this IUI didn't work anyways. My nurse said my insurance covers the injections so I'll just have to pay a copay!:happydance: Also its a shorter cycle, I will do injections 6 to 8 days and then the b2b IUI's on day 10 and 11 probably. I'm getting me a massage tomorrow to help destress...what an emotional rollercoaster this TTC deal is!


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## Smooch

Aw sorry about tht AMN but it is refreshing to hear a doctor tht isnt wasting ur time or money.
It will all work out sooner rather than later;) 

TTCBean sorry your still dealing with tht:( and i hearbyanon the vivid dream...during my last 2ww i had such a vivid dream when i woke i thought it was true tht i had a pos. HPT took me a sec and remembered...not fun.


----------



## TTCBean

1


----------



## AMN21

Thanks for the support girls! We're still going to try naturally this cycle. I'm PRAYING my cycle isn't forever long unless it results in a BFP! I got lucky and AF actually came for Feb AND Mar so hopefully it stays regular. TTCBean what CD are you now? My RE tells me if I get to 35 to call and they will give me something to start AF if I am not preggo. When is your next RE appt? I forgot:dohh: I hate when you have those pregnancy dreams, I've had them where DH kept kissing and talking to my preggo belly and it seemed so real and then I woke up and realized it was just a dream :cry: As for Facebook sometimes I hate to log on because you know someone will be announcing their pregnancy or talking about their pregnancy and I just wanna scream! 

Smooch hows your cycle going?

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful weekend. I'm not getting my massage today, our family will be over for a cookout even though its FREEEEEEZING! Wth happened to the 75 degree weather!:brat:


----------



## TTCBean

I didn't have any AF cramping yesterday, or today yet. I guess she's not on her way and was only teasing me. :( CD47 today. I feel so down! It's like it's never going to happen. My FS appointment is on the 20th... only 19 days to go... can't wait. I really do hope this doctor isn't an arse and actually HELPS me, I am sick of wasting my time and getting the run around and no answers.

Just looked up the doctor. It's an older man (55 apparently), with 30 years of experience. I hope he's able to give me the miracle I've been yearning for. I've never had a male doctor, so I'm a bit nervous. Good thing the female FS did my examination last time, lol! She said when she refers patients to him "he gets them pregnant right away and sends them back to me to take care of them!" so I am hopeful, maybe...


----------



## AMN21

I'm keepin my fingers crossed for you TTCBean!! I know how it feels to be in those long cycles:wacko: My longest was 61 days and I was going insane!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks! My last cycle was 61 days, so hoping it's not that long!


----------



## AMN21

I'm having a serious case of the Mondays, thankfully I get off work at 3 today :happydance: Hopefully my day gets better! How are you ladies today? Anyone get any awful April fools pranks on them? Luckily I did not. My news feed on facebook was plastered with "I'm pregnant" statuses, all of which were jokes. One even took a blue sharpie to a blue dye test lol, so many people congratulated her, haha. I was like I'm not even going to joke about being pregnant, a lot of people know we are trying lol. Anyways have a good day ladies :flower:


----------



## TTCBean

I'm having a serious case of the Mondays and empty nest syndrome, lol. Today I just feel so down! Keep looking at my German Shepherds breeders website at the puppies... Thankfully no April Fool's jokes on me directly, though people on Facebook kept saying they are pregnant! Not something to joke about... seems really mean! Hopefully the rest of the week I feel better.

I stopped talking Vitex for two days, then just read someone swearing by it, so had hope again, so took a dose an hour ago... UGH I have the most horrible cramps of my life!!!


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: I've been feeling a little down as well. Especially since one of the girls at work was talking to her client and was like "I swear EVERYONE is pregnant!" I'm like um NO NOT EVERYONE!!! :cry: I'm so anxious for that :bfp:! What does the Vitex do? Is that to help start AF? Sorry about the cramps, that sucks :hugs: I woke up feeling slightly nauseous this morning, I think its the Metformin. I feel a little better now though. I up my dose this week to 2 pills which is 1700mg. They told me the first week only 1 pill, the next 2 then I think I take the full 2550mg (3 pills) next week. Hope it doesn't make me feel sick all the time.


----------



## TTCBean

Vitex is supposed to regulate menstrual cycles. I keep reading success stories of women getting pregnant on their first cycle of using Vitex with irregular periods. Not happening for me!

I started thinking this morning... maybe I am not ovulating due to low BMI? I weighed in this morning at 113 lbs, BMI 18.8... so not underweight but close to. I was 109-110 lbs for most of TTC, so putting me at underweight category. I have started eating about 2,000 calories a day and not working out every day (only about 3x week). I am going to try to get to 115. I sure hope my low weight didn't do this to me. :'( I'll ask my doctor when I see him.

Countdown to Pregnancy gave me a coverline this morning, but I don't understand it since it doesn't detect ovulation. I wish I was a genius with BBT charts, lol!

Got a couple of books in the mail today, "What to Expect Before You're Expecting" by Heidi Murkoff and "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. Very interesting and full of so much information... totally recommend to you girls!


----------



## AMN21

I have the "What to Expect Before Your Expecting", all about TTC. I'll have to look into "Taking Charge of Your Fertility". As for weight, it can definitely mess with the workings of your body. I hope yours isn't the problem. I was concerned about that as well...I need to lose weight though! Anyways, I set up delivery for my Follistim injections for tomorrow! I was so happy cause all I had was my copay to pay, it was the same price as the Clomid :happydance: Wasn't expecting that! So that was a nice surprise! So thankful we have good insurance! Well I'm off to bed, its early but I've had an awful headache ALL day! 

Btw, don't worry, I don't always understand charting either!


----------



## Smooch

Hey TTCBean i get ya on the charting lol 
I have the what to expect book...both of them but i dont have any fertility ones...maybe i should lol

Get good sleep AMN! 
Nothing to report on my end...been pretty un eventful lol


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! How are you today? I just got a pos opt :happydance: Hopefully I O this time and not so late in my cycle like last time! Anyways I've have a good day off. My sister just got back with FL so she came to my parents house with my nephew, he's so damn cute! He'll be 5 months old this month. Before they came over, my parents and I went looking at some baby stuff because they didn't have stuff for him over their house, ugh I could baby shop all day!


----------



## Smooch

Hey..I'm at work..LAME! Lol
I love the baby stores...so nice to go there when I have a baby shower or buying something
for my lil 1yo niece:) other wise I feel like a baby creeper since I'm not preggo hahaha


----------



## AMN21

Haha me too! I feel like I don't belong lol. Soon enough we'll be shopping for our own Smooch!! Well I figured I'd take a pic of my beautiful pos opt :thumbup: I love seeing 2 dark lines even if its an opt :blush:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120404201633.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

That's an awesome positive OPK!!! Never seen one so dark! Good luck, I sure hope this is your lucky cycle!:)


----------



## Smooch

Yay!!! Get to the bd'ing lol GL


----------



## AMN21

Here is this mornings opt! Even darker! Love when that test line is THAT dark!
This morning I had some pretty sharp O pains on my left side :thumbup: And don't worry we've been :sex: Lol...have a great day ladies! I'm stuck at work, on Opening Day! Boooo! I love my Tigers! Lol



https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120405082548.jpg


----------



## Smooch

Awesome! Nice positive There:)
I went to my first tigers game last season ..had so much fun:) plan on goin to at least a couple this time. Ill be heading into work soon....boo! Lol


----------



## TTCBean

Okay ladies, I am so Peed off!!!! FINALLY convinced DH to do his semen analysis after waiting 4ish months for him to do it today. My doctor told me to just drop off his sample at the lab at the drs. He collected it at 12:35, I got to the lab at 12:45. The lab accepted it, all was good! Felt great, finally! I got home and got a call from the lab saying they don't do S/A and if they did DH semen is too old. Ugh! It was freaking 10 minutes old when I got there, what are they talking about!? So they said they are disposing of it and to come in to get another script and do it at the main hospital. I AM BEYOND LIVID. WHAT THE HECK. When I got the instructions from the lab originally, the lady at the desk said to just bring it back "in a clean jar, in a paper bag" and joked not to bring it in a huge mayo container like some people do. No where in that conversation did she mention to bring it to the main hospital.

DH said he doesn't want to do it again, because he's so busy (the hospital is about a 30 minute drive from our house). UGH. I wanted to get it done before my FS appt on the 20th.

AND I could have used that semen, hello! What a waste of my potential babies. :(


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean said:


> Okay ladies, I am so Peed off!!!! FINALLY convinced DH to do his semen analysis after waiting 4ish months for him to do it today. My doctor told me to just drop off his sample at the lab at the drs. He collected it at 12:35, I got to the lab at 12:45. The lab accepted it, all was good! Felt great, finally! I got home and got a call from the lab saying they don't do S/A and if they did DH semen is too old. Ugh! It was freaking 10 minutes old when I got there, what are they talking about!? So they said they are disposing of it and to come in to get another script and do it at the main hospital. I AM BEYOND LIVID. WHAT THE HECK. When I got the instructions from the lab originally, the lady at the desk said to just bring it back "in a clean jar, in a paper bag" and joked not to bring it in a huge mayo container like some people do. No where in that conversation did she mention to bring it to the main hospital.
> 
> DH said he doesn't want to do it again, because he's so busy (the hospital is about a 30 minute drive from our house). UGH. I wanted to get it done before my FS appt on the 20th.
> 
> AND I could have used that semen, hello! What a waste of my potential babies. :(

Oh TTCBean thats awful! And his sample was in no way old! My DH had to actually do it at the hospital but I know people who have done it at home and brought it in right away. Don't be upset, because your FS is going to want an SA from him to rule out any infertility on his side. So he'll have to suck it up and do it then! 

Smooch the games are so fun! DH and I are going to the game on the 20th, and will definitely be going to plenty more!


----------



## Smooch

Aw that's beyond ridiculous! I'd be livid too TTCBean. Sucks.


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! How are you doing today? So glad its the weekend! Although I do have to work like 9 to 630 tomorrow :dohh: Any plans for this holiday weekend? My family isn't doing dinner this year, my sisters have stuff going on so DH and I along with my parents and little brother are heading to the Henry Ford museum Sunday to see the Titanic exhibit and then see the movie in 3D lol. That's our Easter this year! 

Nothing new to report about my cycle, haven't had any more positive OPTs since that super dark one so that's good. Hope my temps show I O'ed in a few days! I had some serious O pains all yesterday. Nothing today though. Well I'm off to finish making dinner! Have a lovely Friday night!


----------



## Smooch

Ugh right now I'm working with the most useless person lol I could do more working alone haha!
For Easter going to my brothers house..don't have much family on my side here ...mostly all live up north. So I'll get to see my precious lil niece Sophia in her lil Easter dress.
ill be seeing Titanic in 3-d too! But not till Tuesday lol...so rdy for my days off work.
I have nothing major to report with this cycle..bbs sore..low cramps..blah blah haha
I haven't been symptom spotting this time..real relaxed no expectations ;)

Hope u ladies have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## AMN21

Happy Easter ladies! Had a nice temp rise again today (CD22) Hopefully I'll get my crosshairs on FF tomorrow, I think I O'ed on CD20:thumbup: Way better than CD 26! And no multiple LH surges so far this cycle. This has been the most normal cycle I've had so far! Hope it stays that way lol. Enjoy the holiday!:flower:


----------



## Smooch

That's awesome AMN! I hope it stays Tht way too:)
You ladies have a great Easter! Omw to see family and spoil my lil precious niece:)


----------



## AMN21

Aw have fun!!! :bunny:


----------



## AMN21

Got my crosshairs on FF today :thumbup: I O'ed CD20, just as I thought! It sure would be amazing to get a BFP and get to use what I call our "baby money" for something else instead of the IUI but I'm not getting my hopes up. Just hope my next cycle starts on time so we can finally do the IUI!


----------



## Smooch

Yay!:happydance:
Hope you get that :BFP: 
:dust: your way! So this TWW will be torture lol we will see you thru ;) lol


----------



## AMN21

This is why I love this site so much! I have you girls to turn to when my sanity leaves me! Lol! I'm relaxed this cycle though because I know the IUI is next cycle. So no pressure, although it would be nice of course!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey ladies, sorry I've been missing. Haven't signed on much since Thursday! Trying to push this TTC stuff to the back of my mind. Still no AF, cycle day 55. I've felt horrible cramps today and thought any minute I'd get it, but nothing, just lots of CM. Kind of like what happened a few weeks ago. Not sure what's going on! No ovulation detected yet (BBT, ferning or OPK).

Hope you ladies are well. :)


----------



## Smooch

Aw sorry TTCBean:(


----------



## AMN21

That sucks TTCBean :hugs: Can you ask your doc to give to something to make AF come? 

AFM- I had another temp rise again! 98.05 this morning! I've NEVER gotten a temp that high when temping, I've always been like 96-97 range. Maybe its a good sign..who knows, I am only 4DPO. Like I said I'm not getting my hopes up this cycle but it has been the most normal cycle and best looking chart I've ever had. Usually my charts are like the Rocky Mountains, lol. Have a good day ladies!


----------



## TTCBean

I called a week ago, but the receptionist didn't care and said just to wait until my appointment on the 20th. I am now on CD57. I am still having cramps, but nowhere as bad as Monday. Still loads of CM. I hope an end to this cycle is near.

AMN, that's exciting about the high temperature! How is it this morning? Do you have a link to your BBT chart?


----------



## AMN21

Oh yeah I think you said that before about them telling you to wait until your appt. What a load of crap! My doc tells me to call if I get to CD35 with no bfp. 

Anyways, my temp did go up a little again today :thumbup: I'll try to post the link to my chart...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## TTCBean

Nice, I love the look of your chart! It sure looks promising!

Take a look at mine... haha isn't it erratic as all heck?!


----------



## AMN21

Lol actually your chart isn't too bad, at least your temps stay within 97.0 to 98 range, my past charts have more steep mountain like looks lol! I'm pretty happy with my chart this cycle, regardless of what the outcome, it looks a million times better than my others, almost biphasic :thumbup: I'm hoping my temp stays up and I get that bfp! Its still very early though, only 5dpo. Guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## TTCBean

Fingers crossed! 

Took a hpt this morning, bfn! Not sure what's up with this cm, it's driving me nuts! If I don't get af by Monday I *will* get an appointment! I am soooo done waiting!


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: I would demand an appt too! See if they can just move it up from the 20th. 6dpo today, I decided to start testing lol...of course its still early :blush:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120412092346.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120412092446.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120412092508.jpg


----------



## Smooch

Keep those tests coming;) lol 
And agree TTCBean I'd demand tht appt.


----------



## TTCBean

I'd test early too if I had normal cycles. :D Good luck!!!

No AF yet, just loads of cramping and acne break out. :'( Ugh!


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies! TGIF!!! :happydance:

7DPO test FMU

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120413062048.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120413062055.jpg

Btw I put the link to my chart in my sig :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

How exciting, I hope you get your BFP!!

CD60, no AF yet. TMI: My breasts/nipples have become extremely sensitive so I am thinking she's on her way soon. My last cycle, I had breast/nipple soreness for the first time and AF showed shortly after. Let's hope this is it...


----------



## AMN21

I hope AF comes soon for you TTCBean! 

Here's 8dpo, these are after time limit cause I took it at 6am after I temped, forgot to take my phone in with me and didn't want to go back and wake DH up so I went back to bed lol. I may take another one later tonight. My temp is still up :thumbup:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120414093950-1.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/20120414094017.jpg


----------



## AMN21

9dpo...still stark white bfn, temp still up. Still early I know, so we'll see what happens in the next few days! Sucks that its Sunday already! I'm dreading Monday! :dohh:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/0415120857.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/0415120858.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/0415120857a.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

The high temps is a great sign! :D

CD61 today, don't think anything is going to happen with AF. :-(


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Is your doc office still not letting you in until your appt?


----------



## TTCBean

I don't know yet, I need to wait until tomorrow morning to call. My appointment is on Friday so I can see them saying no...

Had a higher temp this morning so I could mean AF is on her way.


----------



## AMN21

Well at least Friday isn't too far away!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I know, I can't wait!


----------



## AMN21

Well my temp dropped big time today so now I just want AF to hurry up and get here so we can do the IUI with injections! I'm in such a funk today, definitely do NOT want to be at work!


----------



## TTCBean

AMN21 said:


> Well my temp dropped big time today so now I just want AF to hurry up and get here so we can do the IUI with injections! I'm in such a funk today, definitely do NOT want to be at work!

Aww, I am so sorry to hear AMN! :hugs: Good luck with the IUI!!

No AF today either, though I've been getting some odd abdominal pains. My temp spiked really high today, so I am hopeful she's coming this week at least. I have horrible armpit soreness and my breasts are KILLING me. I can't wait for her to show up and take these darn pains away.

I took a FMU HPT this morning for the heck of it, it was a BFN... of course! Sometimes it's just fun to play "What if..." lol


----------



## AMN21

I hear ya! I test even when I know it will be a bfn. I just looked on fb and seen my friend's status about going to hear her baby's heartbeat, I almost lost it here at work :cry: I'm happy for her but I can't help but feel gutted, like its never gonna happen for me. I just don't understand why this has to be so damn hard! Ugh..anyways time to pick myself up and carry on...

Ready to go home and lay up on the couch, have a good cry then be a big girl again lol.


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies...wish things would be diff. For you TTCBean.
And AMN it WILL happen....jusr not when or how we want it too. I understand about FB and friends havin babies...a friend of mine recently gave birth too...wasnt planned or anything and not even wanted at first.....we will get our turn...hopefully sooner rather than later ;)


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Hi girls, i have been following your posts and all that you guys are going through. I just havent posted yet. I am sorry to hear that you guys have not yet got your :bfp:. I have been ttc for 13 months. Just finished my clomid 50 mg cycle. Hoping this is my month. I hope you guys get what were all looking for our :bfp:... That will be an :happydance: day for all. GL and Baby dust to all...
:dust:


----------



## Smooch

Hey there BabyGirl!
Glad you posted GL hope the clomid works for u
Feel free to join us in all this crazy TTC drama;) lol
I am going back to the relaxed approach...feel like i have been stressing myself out with temping..charting..etc. Just need a break from all tht for now lol


----------



## AMN21

:hi: Welcome BabyGirl! GL to you! Hope the Clomid helps give you that BFP!

Smooch, I hear ya! I wasn't stressed AT ALL until my temp had a major drop yesterday. I was starting to think I was preggo because my chart looked amazing and I had some symptoms but oh well...moving on. Temp went down more today, I hope AF comes today or tomorrow!! I've been cramping have my boobs are sore like they always are before the witch shows. Sometimes the relaxed approach is nice, we did that for a couple cycles and it was definitely nice not charting or using the opks. Hope it works for you and you get an unexpected bfp:thumbup:

I'm having a better day today, although I'm not at work yet :dohh: lol.


----------



## Smooch

Yeah I just need a break ...I just noticed my hopes shot way up...especially with temping ..
so I guess it wasn't so much stress as it was extra disappointed ...so just gonna chillax next cycle:)
Idc how I just want us all to get the beautiful :BFP: lol
I go back to work tomorrow ...yuck haha


----------



## TTCBean

Hello ladies... I can hear ya about stressing. I do that a bit too much... but the thing is I was taking a "relaxed" approach for about 6 months, only since December 2011 or so I've been using OPK, POAS obsessively, etc... but I guess I know why I never got pregnant, stressed or not!

No AF yet... BUT I did get crosshairs on FF today. According to the data I entered I am 6 DPO... not sure what to think of it! Probably a fluke... I want to get excited but at the same time I don't know!


----------



## AMN21

GL TTCBean! Its IMPOSSIBLE not to stress at this point, if your charting or not, its stressful every time you get a bfn! Or hear pregnancy announcements or read fb :wacko: We WILL all have a little bundle of joy in our arms soon enough!!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks AMN! Another lady announced her pregnancy on FB today and yesterday another gave birth! Ack. For some reason lately I've noticed when friends comment on THEIR friends pictures they are showing up in my feed, so I get loads of baby pics, pregnancy pics, etc. 

I cannot wait until I am where they are. I am so hoping for a magical miracle that I did in fact ovulate and this will be it...


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Hello ladies, TTCBean, when i noticed i was getting upset about seeing others announcing their births and pregnancy on FB i took a breather from it. It was hard at first but i realized how much happier i was about a week later. I work as a PCT (currently in nursing school) at the L&D department at my local hospital and trust me it is very difficult. I am around it (labor, mothers on bed rest, BABIES!!!) 24/7 while at work. It is hard but i just try and think happy thoughts about how one day when it is my time i will be one of those happy mothers oohing and aahing over a new little bundle of baby bliss... Hope i have helped you. :hugs::dust:


----------



## AMN21

Babygirl- THANK GOD when I worked in a birthing center I was not TTC! I was a CNA and worked at the hospital, ONLY in the birthing center, I helped in deliveries (which was the most amazing job ever!), in post partum, and in the nursery. I loved every min of it although, I doubt I would have had I been TTC!

Anyways, AF came this morning!! YAY! Exactly when I wanted it too! I called my nurse and she was excited! I go in Friday morning for my day 3 b/w and scan and find out the specifics on how they want me to use the Follistim. I can't wait to get started! Hopefully we will do the b2b IUIs around next weekend!


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Yes mam, it is very hard especially when im in the deliveries. And a PCT is a CNA. We can just do more. And congrats on your AF. Im still in the waiting to O window... I O on my own, just taking clomid to hopefully help. 

Have you done IUI before AMN?


----------



## TTCBean

HiS_BABy_GiRl said:


> Hello ladies, TTCBean, when i noticed i was getting upset about seeing others announcing their births and pregnancy on FB i took a breather from it. It was hard at first but i realized how much happier i was about a week later. I work as a PCT (currently in nursing school) at the L&D department at my local hospital and trust me it is very difficult. I am around it (labor, mothers on bed rest, BABIES!!!) 24/7 while at work. It is hard but i just try and think happy thoughts about how one day when it is my time i will be one of those happy mothers oohing and aahing over a new little bundle of baby bliss... Hope i have helped you. :hugs::dust:

Thanks babygirl, you're very helpful! :hugs:

I have been trying to check FB less, and when I know someone is pregnant or TTC I've hidden them from my feed for the time being. It's helped.

I couldn't image working around babies all the time. You're very strong! I get weak and bummed when my neighbor tries to get me to hold her 6 month old grandson.

Trying to keep my chin up! Only 2 more days until my FS appointment. I had another temperature above my FF cover-line, so it could be a good thing. I am on CD64, so officially my longest cycle yet.


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Wow that is a very long cycle, TTCbean, do they know why your cycles are so long? Have you ever taken Provera (generic name Medroxyprogesterone) to help jump start your period? I was given that after a cycle of 41 days. Maybe you should ask for it if you havent already been given it. It worked and gave me period within 3 days of taken it. Hope i have helped you. And also has your significant other ever done a sperm analysis? Good luck and lots and lots of :baby::dust:!!!


----------



## AMN21

Babygirl- This is my first IUI. We were supposed to do it last cycle but my body didn't respond to Clomid. So they canceled the cycle and suggested we just move to injections. I do O on my own but the meds will help speed up the process...I O late in my cycles. 

TTCBean- We will both be seeing the RE on Friday! Can't wait to hear how your appt goes! Hope you get some answers!!! I DESPISE long cycles :grr:


----------



## TTCBean

Yes I've had Provera before, back in October, at that point I hadn't had a period in 5 months. On the 10th day I got my period. For some reason nobody has taken my cycles seriously. I called twice to my doctor about this cycle, both times I was told to just wait until my appointment this Friday. 

Here is my past days of AF. It's crazy:
October 20, 2011: Started "Medroxpr" 10 day supply.

1. October 29, 2011 to November 3, 2011 
2. November 16, 2011 to November 20, 2011 
3. November 28, 2011 to December 2, 2011 
4. December 16, 2011 to December 20, 2011 
5. February 15, 2012 to February 19, 2012


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean thats awful of your doc to not take your cycles seriously. That is NOT normal to have cycles that long with no answer as to why. This FS your seeing Friday is a doc you haven't seen before right? I hope they can help you out! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Yeah I haven't seen him before! Apparently he's good. I sure hope he takes me more seriously than the past... 7 doctors I have talked to this about. (Wow, I can't believe it's been that many...)!


----------



## AMN21

Wow that's crazy! Hope this one is it!


----------



## TTCBean

I feel funny tonight! I just ate a huge meal an hour ago and I am starving. Lots of stomach gurgles! I wish my body could just tell me what's going on!


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

WOW Thats horrible that they are treating you like that. Have you considered finding a different doc. or maybe expressing your concerns with the dr. Tell hime you just want him to take you more seriously. I mean you are paying him/her for a service. And its like if your at a restaurant if the server si not listening to you thyen you tell them about it or go to a different restaurant. I seen your seeing a new doc fri. Hopefully this one is the one for you that will do what you need to become a proud mommy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AMN21

Girls last night I had the most REAL dream ever! DH and I had a baby girl and she was so beautiful! I couldn't be away from her. I did not want to wake up! Lol, I told DH about it and he said I know if we have a girl she will be beautiful like her mom. He's so sweet sometimes :kiss: Only thing weird in my dream I kept calling her Sophie or Sophia, which in reality the name we picked for a girl is Arabella. All I have is baby on the brain going into this IUI cycle! Can't wait to see my RE tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks babygirl for the kind words. If this doctor doesn't help me or take me seriously I am going to take my $$ to the other major hospital in town. I hear they have better birthing facilities anyway. Back in the day when I was initially trying to find a doctor the hospital/clinics I go to now were available for an appointment that week, whereas the other hospital/clinics had over a two month wait. That's the only reason why I chose this place is because of the wait times! lol

AMN... that is so odd about the vivid dream! I had one months ago, about a baby girl... named SOPHIA too. How weird is that!

I woke up this morning with extremely sensitive teeth. Never felt this before. I am having trouble drinking my morning coffee and sipping water. Wonder why!

Have AF like cramps and lower backache today. Temperature is still above FF coverline.


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean I'm as excited for your visit to the RE as I am for mine! Lol! I hope they do some tests and figure out whats wrong! Hopefully you come away with some new options :thumbup:

Oh and definitely weird about Sophia!! lol


----------



## Smooch

Good luck with the appts. Ladies:) TTCBean those are some very intresting symptoms.
Hmm.....lol

That dream sounded awesome! I wouldn't have wanted to wake either lol
I love the name Sophie and Sophia ..mainly cuz my lil niece has the name Sophia haha
Arabella is beautiful ....hey u couldn't Go wrong with any haha. ;)


----------



## AMN21

Smooch! I was just thinking of you lol. I was about to call you out and ask how you were doing? I know your having a relaxed cycle :thumbup: And we love the name Arabella, found it in a baby name book, it means answered prayer. If we have 2 girls the other will probably be Sophia, Idk how much DH loves that name though lol.


----------



## Smooch

Yeah just waiting for the O day ;) haha. 2 girls with names Sophia and Arabella...are just gorgeous :)
I'm good..we just bought a new car yay! Looking forward to the Tigers game May 19th...we are just trying to be positive and busy hahaha! Off to work soon..lame! ;)


----------



## TTCBean

I was about to call you out too Smooch, I was wondering how you were doing. :) That's great you two are staying positive, good luck!


----------



## Smooch

:) lol yeah I really do hope this next cycle will be a BFP (don't we always hope Tht) haha
I have been working out to keep busy...just purchased my first pistol ..so Tht will keep me busy at the range...bought a new computer...lol just keeping my mind busy ..lol I so hope we end up bump buddies soon..that would be awesome!!!! ;)


----------



## hilz_85

Using OPKs for the first time


----------



## TTCBean

I've been trying to keep busy, but being a SAHW gets a little dull. lol there is only so much I can think of to do. I have the cleaning done, have done my work out, finished a book, dinner is planned, so now what! lol 

What kind of pistol did you purchase? My DH is into gun competitions, he's been on me to get practicing... the few times I have it's a lot of fun but I always forget about it!

Being bump buddies would be so awesome :D


----------



## TTCBean

Welcome Hilz, where ya from?


----------



## AMN21

Smooch- Awesome that you got all that new stuff! My hubby is a gunsmith, he has a gun room in our basement lol...he's obsessed. He builds guns for people on the side sometimes. He was an armorer in the Marine Corps, but has always been a gun freak since he was a kid. So needless to say we love shooting! I actually can shoot pretty well! I'm hoping to get my own pistol and rifle soon but our money is obviously going to more important things :baby: Lol. He has quite a few guns but I want MY own! 

TTCBean- I know what you mean about getting bored as a SAHW, I've done it before, I just tried to remember how much more I love it than working haha. Believe me, if we could manage it right now, I would NOT be working.

Hilz- :hi: Welcome! Love to be your buddy through all the madness of TTC! IF you don't mind me asking, how old are you and your OH? How long have you been TTC? Are you trying for your 1st? Any fertility issues? I think thats it...lol


----------



## AMN21

Btw Smooch! We are going to the Tigers game tomorrow night :happydance: I can't wait! 

And as for positive thinking, we all HAVE to keep positive! We WILL get our BFPs very soon! I just know it!:winkwink:


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Ill be your ttc buddy. 
All the info thats need to know is in the signature hahaha...
But i am cd 10 as of today! The big "O" will be here soon, increase in cm!
Hopefully i get my :bfp: followed by a :baby: 9 mons later!
:dust: to all!!!


----------



## AMN21

Babygirl- GL to you! :dust:


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Thanks AMN- good luck to you as well! what cd are you?

TTC is soooooo :wacko:! Like a rollercoaster!


----------



## Smooch

TTC is def. A roller coaster lol

AMN thts awesome ur going to the game 
And how cool your OH a gunsmith...he must have alot of nice guns...my hubby best pistol is his 1911 kimber very nice....Its been a long time but i am happy to get back to just shooting...very fun.

TTCBean I bought a lil p238 sig sauer...will be a great gun for my CCW class later this summer


----------



## AMN21

Babygirl- I am CD3 today!

Smooch- Yeah its cool that he is a gunsmith, but I find all his hobbies are so damn expensive lol...typical man.

Anyways, I went in this morning for my day 3 b/w and u/s. Waiting on the call from my nurse about how many units of Follistim to give myself. She told me the doc said probably 100iu. Going to take my first injection tonight, go back CD7 and CD9 to check how I'm reacting to it. If my follicles are nice and big on CD9 then I give myself the Ovidrel that night and go in CD10 and 11 for the IUI! Hope it all works out this time for me!! The hour drive there is kind of a killer only because their monitoring hours are 6am to 730, so I have to leave at 5am! The drive there is easy though, driving through Detroit on the way home can be annoying! :dohh: Well I am going to try to clean my house then go get my nails done :coolio:

Btw I had to sign a consent for taking injections and the risk of multiples! I'll gladly take twins but more than that I'll be kinda freakin out! Lol! PRAYING I at least get 1!!!


----------



## Smooch

5a!! Yikes lol....but all worth it:) hope it all work's out too!
Think big follicles! ;) lol


----------



## TTCBean

Wow, that's super early! Praying this goes well for you :D

I wouldn't mind the chance of getting multiples, I love twins!

I am so anxious for my appointment. It's not until 3 pm! DH is going to go with me! I do hope this appointment is the opening gate to get a move on with TTC.


----------



## Smooch

Hope your appt. Goes great too TTCBean:) ill be thinking and sending positive preggo vibes your way ladies;) ....bring on the sticky beans!


----------



## AMN21

Smooch- Thanks! Definitely keeping a 100% positive mind set!!!

TTCBean- With injections they tend to do the IUI earlier, I think because your body reacts faster to them rather than oral meds. I'm anxious to hear how your appt goes! I'm glad your DH is coming with you and you better prepare him for that SA cause they will need it if he has not had one yet! Hope you get a plan in order!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, my appointment went really well. The doctor was really nice, understanding and I feel like we're going somewhere.

He ordered a lot of blood work for hormone levels (pregnancy test too), thyroid, Diabetes, etc, along with a S/A for DH. He said to call in on Monday for the results on the pregnancy test. If it's negative I am to start 10 days of Provera, then once I get my period to call the office, and in 3 days I will come in to discuss medications/treatments (and to go over DH S/A and other blood test results).

He thinks Clomid or Femara are in my future. He said I should read up on them and make a decision. Any ideas? He said he thinks Femara would probably be better because it doesn't cause multiples (he said with my small frame it would be bad for me and the multiples if it happens). He also said Femara doesn't thin the uterine lining. BUT at the same time, he said it wasn't FDA approved for inducing ovulation like Clomid so that's a bit scary. He also said it's more expensive. Yikes.

The only thing I didn't really like about him was he dismissed BBT charts. Said they are too complicated to read and unreliable. He told me to stop temping and just rely on OPK instead. I'll keep temping because I like it. He said they are an old technique... ah well! I was hoping he'd be able to tell me based of my BBT if I indeed did ovulate or if it was just a fluke.

So right now he said I have unexplained infertility. I hope the blood work will show some insight. I don't want to have to depend on a fertility drug each time DH and I want to conceive. We want about 5 kids...


----------



## AMN21

Well the baseball game got rained out so we go back tomorrow for it! My first Follistim shot went well, DH got a kick out of watching me poke myself lol.

TTCBean- Thats great that you like this RE! I'm glad that you kind of have a plan now! I would definitely research Clomid and Femera and even reach out to others on BnB and ask their opinions as many have used both. My RE didn't even mention Femera to me. As for temping for me, I think I am going to skip temping this month. I was going too but I thought about it and this 2WW is going to make me very anxious so I don't want to be sitting here analyzing my temps every day. I want to take it as easy as possible. I am surprised your doc doesn't like BBT charts. I guess its most helpful when your not seeing a doc because when your going to an RE your monitored and they can tell you if you O'ed or not. But you definitely need to temp if your on your own to confirm O! I hope all your test results and DH's SA come back good! Can't wait for your update!


----------



## TTCBean

AMN21 said:


> Well the baseball game got rained out so we go back tomorrow for it! My first Follistim shot went well, DH got a kick out of watching me poke myself lol.
> 
> TTCBean- Thats great that you like this RE! I'm glad that you kind of have a plan now! I would definitely research Clomid and Femera and even reach out to others on BnB and ask their opinions as many have used both. My RE didn't even mention Femera to me. As for temping for me, I think I am going to skip temping this month. I was going too but I thought about it and this 2WW is going to make me very anxious so I don't want to be sitting here analyzing my temps every day. I want to take it as easy as possible. I am surprised your doc doesn't like BBT charts. I guess its most helpful when your not seeing a doc because when your going to an RE your monitored and they can tell you if you O'ed or not. But you definitely need to temp if your on your own to confirm O! I hope all your test results and DH's SA come back good! Can't wait for your update!

I am glad your first Follistim shot went well. 

I am thinking I am going to lean towards Clomid since it's been around longer and I seem to be finding more information about it. 

I called in this morning and my pregnancy blood test was negative, so I am free to start Provera today. I was concerned because last time I was on Provera my period started exactly 10 days after, CD3 on this cycle would be Sunday and they aren't open to give me Clomid and talk about it... so I asked and I was told to call on Thurs May 3 and ask about getting a prescription just in-case for the weekend or to get it first thing Monday morning (CD4). I am to hear back today or tomorrow what the doctor thinks. I am hoping I can come in sooner, I have a scheduled appointment May 9th (which would put me way too late to start next cycle, I'd be CD6).

Wow this is a little too stressful! I definitely don't want to miss out on this next cycle!!!

Since my temps are still high my DH doesn't want me to go on Provera, he thinks my period will start this Thursday naturally, and if it doesn't, start the Provera. I want to listen to him and I've taken his concerns and ideas into consideration but I want to go with what my RE wants... the blood says I am not pregnant so what's to wait for?

So now I am just waiting on DH to go on lunch break so I can discuss it with him before popping Provera.

Hope all you ladies had a wonderful weekend. Baby dust :)


----------



## AMN21

Sounds good TTCBean! Hard choice as to listen to DH or RE. Me, I would go with the RE but my DH would just go along with my RE too. I thought all fertility clinics were open 7 days a week as we can never guess how our cycle are going to go. Mine is open all week. Hopefully you will have it all worked out to where if CD3 is a Sunday you will have everything all set. I would get the Clomid early if possible to have just incase! 

AFM- I had a great weekend with DH! Been kind of emotional though, I busted out in tears to DH after my boss called me to clear up what days I needed to come in late or needed off for my doc appts (she knows what we are doing) and she kind of gave me shit about it, like making me feel bad. DH was like " That job isn't worth the stress, so if she wants to let you go eventually , oh well. Our baby is more important!" :hugs: He makes me so happy. I felt much better after talking to him. He is the breadwinner anyways, I took the job for some extra money for us to have and to keep me occupied while TTC but sometimes I regret taking the job. I love it, but I love the thought of a baby more! So if I gotta be at my docs, well I'm going to be there! We are paying out of pocket for most of it anyways! UGH, sorry rant over. Today I take my 4th shot, no side effects really, bloated and a little crampy, thats about it. I go back tomorrow morning to check my follies! Praying I get good news and the Follistim is working as it should! Really hoping for Friday and Saturday to be IUI days!! Keep praying for me girls, as I will do the same for you!!!


----------



## TTCBean

AMN21 said:


> Sounds good TTCBean! Hard choice as to listen to DH or RE. Me, I would go with the RE but my DH would just go along with my RE too. I thought all fertility clinics were open 7 days a week as we can never guess how our cycle are going to go. Mine is open all week. Hopefully you will have it all worked out to where if CD3 is a Sunday you will have everything all set. I would get the Clomid early if possible to have just incase!
> 
> AFM- I had a great weekend with DH! Been kind of emotional though, I busted out in tears to DH after my boss called me to clear up what days I needed to come in late or needed off for my doc appts (she knows what we are doing) and she kind of gave me shit about it, like making me feel bad. DH was like " That job isn't worth the stress, so if she wants to let you go eventually , oh well. Our baby is more important!" :hugs: He makes me so happy. I felt much better after talking to him. He is the breadwinner anyways, I took the job for some extra money for us to have and to keep me occupied while TTC but sometimes I regret taking the job. I love it, but I love the thought of a baby more! So if I gotta be at my docs, well I'm going to be there! We are paying out of pocket for most of it anyways! UGH, sorry rant over. Today I take my 4th shot, no side effects really, bloated and a little crampy, thats about it. I go back tomorrow morning to check my follies! Praying I get good news and the Follistim is working as it should! Really hoping for Friday and Saturday to be IUI days!! Keep praying for me girls, as I will do the same for you!!!

I am glad you had a nice weekend with your DH. He sure sounds sweet :) It's always great to have loving understanding and support from spouses. That is really too bad about your boss, it's none of her business and shouldn't be giving you a hard time. Baby is more important, so good luck with your decision if you choose to give up your job! Praying for you, you're always in my thoughts! :hugs:

I discussed it with my DH further and we came to the agreement that I should start Provera. I took my first dose. I am excited! At the back of my mind though I keep wondering, "What if I am pregnant and the blood results we're false?" I sure hope I wouldn't cause damage to the child if that's the case. I keep having "symptoms" and the high temps. lol I always go nutso with symptom spotting. It's all just hormones from no-AF I am sure.

The doctor called me back! He said he is going to wait to see DH S/A results and the rest of my blood work results, and if that's all good to go, he'll send in a prescription of Clomid to my pharmacy! So I can have it on hand just in case CD3 lands on the weekend. It really sucks they aren't open on the weekend like your clinic AMN! I am feeling a little relieved overall though.


----------



## AMN21

Thats great news TTTCBean! I'm excited for you to start this next chapter in your journey! I'd say your pretty safe if your beta was neg. Thats strange that you keep getting high temps though! Hope your DH's SA is good! Glad you get the Clomid early!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks AMN! You're great 

I think the Provera is working already. I have been experiencing cramping since I took it! Even though cramping SUCKS, I am excited!


----------



## AMN21

Good TTCBean! Hope AF is on its way finally for you!

AFM- Went to my RE today to check my follies. In my right ovary I have 1 at 10mm, 1 at 11mm and 1 at 12mm and 8 or so less than 10mm:thumbup: My RE is happy with the group growing in there. I'm still waiting on their call about my labs to see if they need to tweak my dose of Follistim at all. I go back Thursday, hopefully they will tell me to trigger that night and go in for the IUIs Friday and Saturday!


----------



## AMN21

Well I just got off the phone with my nurse, they want to bump my Follistim up to 150iu tonight and tomorrow and she said we'll see where I am at Thursday. She said she thinks more than likely I'll need a couple more days on the Follistim so maybe Sunday and Monday IUIs for me?? Idk guess we'll see what happens Thursday! Can't wait!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck AMN! Keep me updated! 

All my blood work came back great, we're just waiting on DH S/A results.

The oddest thing, my body is making me bleed from the wrong end, LOL. My gums have been bleeding all day and I cannot figure out why. I have great dental health and never experienced this before. If it continues tomorrow I'll call my doctors. I wonder if it's a side effect of Provera.


----------



## AMN21

Glad to hear your bloodwork was good! Thats weird about your gums, could definitely be a side effect.


----------



## Smooch

Good luck ladies
Tht is odd with the bleeding gums...
Glad to hear blood work was good
AMN hope thursdsy brings great news.


----------



## TTCBean

The bleeding has stopped but my teeth are super sensitive this morning. I found this on webMD:

"The monthly menstrual cycle:

Due to the hormonal changes (particularly the increase in progesterone) that occur during the menstrual cycle, some women experience oral changes that can include bright red swollen gums, swollen salivary glands, development of canker sores, or *bleeding gums*."

So even though I cannot find this symptom when I search for Provera, it is a symptom of increased progesterone.


----------



## AMN21

Hmm interesting TTCBean, I hope that's a sign you'll be bleeding from the right place any day now :haha: I'm off to work :brat: Can't wait to see my RE again tomorrow to see what the plan is!


----------



## Smooch

See I already learned a new thing today lol
glad the bleeding stopped.


----------



## AMN21

Why is it the days I am at work, everyone here including clients want to chat about their pregnancy and babies!!! AHHHHHHHHHH! :wacko:


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry to hear! I can relate. Ugh, two more people on my FB announced pregnancies! The person from two weeks ago (oopsie after dating only 2 or so months), posted their scan... ugh I am so sad!


----------



## AMN21

Soon it will be our turn! My freakin head is killin me! These headaches are horrible! It's a side effect of both the Metformin and Follistim! UGH BFP THIS CYCLE PLEEEEEEEASE!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I hope you feel better today AMN!!!

I feel absolutely depressed today, I just want to crawl on the couch and wither away. Ugh! I woke up to a million Mother's day e-mails from various companies. Friends and family will be celebrating Mother's day with their wee ones... I know when we go visit my DH family on MD we'll be asked about children just as much as last year. Last night I randomly put on an episode of Fraiser on Netflix, and it was an episode about Roz getting pregnant!! Then it went on to be mushy how some life form is going to call out to her as "mommy". UGH. Sorry for the rant and being a downer, today just sucks for me! and this rainy weather isn't helping at all!


----------



## TTCBean

DH S/A results are normal and so are the rest of the tests for me we were waiting on!

Now just to hear back from the doctor about my Clomid prescription...


----------



## Smooch

Glad the results are normal. So sorry for how your feeling:(
Totally understandable tho. Don't worry about the rant..its what we are here for;)
Keeping everything crossed for you hun.
and yes this weather is yuck! Try and take the day to just not think about it..lol hard I know.
grab an un related TTC/or mom type book..curl up on the couch.that's what I'd be doing if I didn't have to workout and clean b4 work lol.


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: TTCBean, I have those days too! And glad DH's SA is normal! I agree with Smooch, do somethin non TTC related.

AFM- I went in for my CD 9 scan and b/w. My leading follie is 15mm and one behind it is 12mm. My lining was 8.1 :thumbup: I am to up my dose of follistim to 225iu tonight and tomorrow then go back Saturday to check and I should be triggering Sat night then IUIs Sunday and Monday! After today I'm off work for 4 days! :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

Ok ladies...i just got a phone call tht my husbsnds brothers wife is pregnant...i am happy for them..but i am feeling sorry for myself..im at work when my hubby called...had to go in the office to have my mini break down...ugh. Truly am happy for them...they are thrilled im sure and i think she is at least 12 weeks...she too like me had a m/c so sure she waited to tell ppl.
Just feel like a jerk right now....they deserve this like all of us...so why must i feel defeated..and like this wont happen for me:( alright all done now lol


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Smooch! I know how you feel. No matter who it is announcing they are pregnant, its hard. I just try to remember those who have tried like me and DH once felt like I do hearing pregnancy announcements. I'm not going to lie though, when I read about bfps of those who haven't really tried, THAT is what kills me! Soon enough it will be our time though and I am going to shout it to the world when I can!


----------



## Smooch

Thx. I agree too. I am so happy they are starting their family..guess a part of me hoped we would have had the first grandbaby in his side..his dad was so excited when i was preggo..it was so cute lol..but now I just look at it like this ..hopefully we get pregnant soon and he/she will have a 
Cousin close by :)


----------



## TTCBean

:hugs: Sorry to hear Smooch, I know how you feel. One day all three of us will have our babies and be blessed. :cloud9:

Yesterday I stepped away from TTC things and opened a new book and just read for hours. Didn't do much at all LOL, just made DH dinner. Today I should work out and do some chores, then I'll go back to reading. It really helps getting my mind somewhere else.

I am still having high temperatures on my BBT though. BFN of course. I had some light spotting last night and baaaad cramping. I am hoping AF will show up soon! I have my Clomid so I'm ready to go!


----------



## AMN21

Oh TTCBean I hope AF shows for you! Feels like forever, as I'm sure you know that lol. So weird that your temps are still high! Glad you found something that you can get your mind off TTC!


----------



## AMN21

So I stopped in to my clinic today to pick up a low dose of HCG from my nurse, she said I might start that tomorrow. I guess its to help boost my estrogen. I am to inject 15 units daily, I don't know for how long yet. She said we'll see once I come in tomorrow for my b/w and u/s. I am PRAYING that everything is a go tomorrow for Sunday and Monday IUIs, its been a headache with my work not knowing when its finally going to happen.

Hope you ladies have a great weekend! I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Smooch

Good luck:) def. Keep us posted.;)


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck!!!


----------



## AMN21

B/w looked great and my scan was good! My leading follie is 19 right now, I also have 2 at 14, 1 at 12 the rest less than 10 all in the right ovary! Taking Ovidrel tonight and IUI tomorrow and Monday morning! PRAYING FOR GOOD :spermy: FROM DH AND A VERY STICKY BEAN TO COME!!


----------



## Smooch

That's awesome!! Lots of :dust: :):)


----------



## AMN21

THANK YOU!! You ladies rock!


----------



## TTCBean

I am so excited for you!!!! LOTS and LOTS of baby dust! GL!


----------



## AMN21

Thanks! Just gave myself my trigger shot! Getting pretty excited, hope I can sleep tonight and will be able to turn my mind off! :wacko:


----------



## AMN21

I had my first IUI this morning! It was so fast! I didn't feel a thing! DH had 7.1 million post wash, my RE said it was a good sample! :thumbup: I didn't get to look at the rest of the numbers, they showed me the paper really quick only to make sure the info for DH was correct. I trust my doc that all was good though! After the IUI my RE was like ok lay there and think fertile thoughts! Lol! I'm feeling really positive! I go back tomorrow morning for IUI #2!


----------



## TTCBean

YAY!!! I will have super fertile thoughts for you!!! :D


----------



## AMN21

I can use all the extra fertile thoughts!!!

So I ended up doing a little more than I wanted today after the IUI, went to my lil bros soccer game, which all I did was sit there so thats not bad, but then we went to a mall and I did more walking than I wanted to. I guess it really wasn't that bad but I'm paranoid and feel like I should've been laying around all day after! Lol, my RE didn't tell me I had any restrictions on what I could do so I'm probably just being super paranoid. So tomorrow my plan is to lay around all day after :haha:

Btw OPT is SUPER POSITIVE and I tested the trigger out, only cause I wanted to see 2 lines on an HPT :blush: I don't plan on testing on an HPT again, just going to wait for my beta. But here they are...

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/0429121903.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

I might be missing something here, but how did you get the HPT positive? I once dipped one in vinegar just to see what it would look like positive... hahaha.


----------



## AMN21

The trigger shot is hcg therefore I'll have positive hpts probably for the first week post iuis until the trigger is out of my system.


----------



## TTCBean

Ohh!!! I didn't know that!! Thanks for explaining it to me. That is really neat, I don't think I could resist doing that either, lol.


----------



## TTCBean

Temperature went down a bit! Only 3 more pills left so lets hope AF will be here soon. :)


----------



## AMN21

I hope so TTCBean! I just got home from my second IUI. DH's count today was 4 million post wash, which I knew it would go down from yesterday. They still said it was good. I'm kinda nervous about his numbers but I have faith that we have some good swimmers in there!!! After all it only takes 1!!! I go Thursday to check my progesterone and see if I will need to take anything for it and then May 14th I go in for my beta!!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## TTCBean

Goodluck!!!!!


OMG ladies! I think AF is here today!!?? It's been so long I don't know what "full flow" is anymore, LOL! My RE said to count CD 1 when it's full flow... it's definitely more than just spotting... maybe if it's still like this by tonight I'll count it as day 1! He said to call in when I get it and stop Provera, not sure if I should call and ask.


----------



## Smooch

TTCBean...i so so hope you will be able to count this as day 1
Awesome...never thougt we would hope for AF lol ;)


----------



## TTCBean

I know, LOL. I used to dread AF sooo much when she would show up like clockwork while on the pill.


----------



## AMN21

Yay I hope its day 1 for you!! Finally!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm on CD2 today!!! Tomorrow is Clomid day 1!


----------



## Smooch

That's awesome!...finally ;) lol


----------



## AMN21

Yay!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, I feel so hopeful and happy this morning! I took my first dose of Clomid... I sure hope this is my month! I would be due in February if we got a sticky bean... which would be amazing! DH is a Feb baby!!

How are you two doing?!


----------



## Smooch

Sending lots of :dust: :) a February baby would be so sweet..ooh like a valentines baby! Lol
I'm good just going thru that 2ww lol like last cycle not going to test till AF is due or late. I am having more cramping than I have this early past O.....it's violent this time lol this time we did very hood about Dtd thru my fertile window...so no matter how it turns out very proud we did more than the usual 2 times lol our schedules aren't so compatible. 
So happy you could start the clomid:) fingers crossed.:)


----------



## AMN21

I'm happy for you TTCBean! I hope Clomid does the trick for you!

Smooch- :thumbup: on :sex: during the fertile window! Lol Fingers crossed we will get some good news at the end of our 2WW!

AFM- The 2WW is making me CRAZY!!:wacko: And its only 2dpiuis! I go tomorrow morning to check my progesterone level and see if I will need to be put on any progesterone supplements. I'm actually PRAYING for some symptoms next week! Bring on sore boobs, sensitive nipples, morning sickness...whatever, I just wanna know something good is coming! Lol! C'mon May 14th! I wanna see my :bfp:!!!


----------



## Smooch

AMN we will go thru it together AF due for me may 14 lol 
Isnt it funny how we want all the pains and twinges lol cuz we know what tht glorious prize at the end is :dance:  lets get tht beautiful:bfp:


----------



## TTCBean

Smooch way to go on your BD timing! :D I said to my DH that no matter what, we need to BD at least every 2nd day. There is no way I am missing chances with the cycle! lol

AMN: Goodluck! I keep thinking of ya. I hope all three of us get our BFP this month! Wouldn't that be something! 

If I were to have a normal AF like I had before coming off BCP AF would be due on May 27! I cannot wait!


----------



## Smooch

Haha tht would be beyond awesome if we all had bfp this month


----------



## AMN21

Ah! That would be amazing!! Postive thoughts!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey wonderful ladies! How are you both feeling?

Feeling hopeful and happy today! I've been reading loads of success stories for Clomid on round 1!

I am a big work out DVD person. I don't do gyms... I was cleaning out my closet this morning and I found 2 workout DVDs I bought for pregnancy I purchased a month before we were TTC. I am so excited that I might actually be able to use them! I was thinking, when the time is right (after the 12 week scan) I could out myself with a picture of them saying something cute/funny. I can't quite get the wording right yet. Something like "My new workout plan for the next 9 months!" any suggestions? hahaha.


----------



## Smooch

Tht would be a great way to out your pregnancy....i thought about tht too....a scan would be awesome...i will def. Wait for 12week mark b4 i announce to everyone....cant wait for tht day lol


----------



## AMN21

Thats a cute idea TTCBean! I'm good today so far...its pretty hot out! Turned my AC on cause I couldn't sleep last night! My boobs are sore but I think its from the trigger shot. Without a bra they feel like they weigh 10lbs each! :holly: lmao! I have some cramping today too. Hope a lil bean is on its way to implant nice and snug in my uterus!!! OH PLEASE PLEASE COME BFP!! I had my progesterone checked this morning, now just waiting on a call from my nurse to let me know what my level is at and if I'll need anything.

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## TTCBean

It's pretty hot here too! 80 degrees... I was so hot last night too! omg, that icon is so hilarious... hahaha. GOOD LUCK with your progesterone! Update us when you know!!

baby dust!!! :happydance: Here's to our future BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## AMN21

I love to find any excuse to put :holly: up lol! I love it! Always makes me laugh! I will definitely update you ladies! My boss just bought me lunch, how nice :thumbup: Hope today continues to go well!

And here here! To our VERY near future :bfp:s!!!


----------



## AMN21

So my nurse just called and my progesterone is only at 3.9 She told me not to stress, it shows I'm in my 2nd part of my cycle but its not as high as they like. Her words were "Its not bad, it's not good so don't worry. Many people have gotten pregnant with low progesterone at first, that's why we check it so early so we can supplement it." So I am to take Prometrium 2x a day starting with taking 1 tonight. My positive feeling has went down a bit, guess we'll see what the 14th brings :shrug:


----------



## TTCBean

I am sorry to hear! but at least you have some medication on hand that can help it out! Don't feel too down :D keep thinking positive!


----------



## AMN21

I am! My pharmacy won't have it in until tomorrow morning so I won't be able to start tonight :dohh: I should be ok though, I hope! :wacko:


----------



## AMN21

So the progesterone vaginal suppositories are gross lol. They are messy! Definitely need to wear a liner with them lol. Hope you ladies are well today. I have a day off work so I've been cleaning :dohh: A friend of mine just text me that she is 8-9 weeks pregnant with her 3rd child :cry:


----------



## TTCBean

That's too bad on both accounts! :( Why would she just text that to you? Does she know what you've been dealing with? I don't know, I wouldn't text that to someone, it's more like a face to face or real conversation type thing to me.

I am getting bad hot flashes with the Clomid. I'm sweating buckets and it's not even hot in my house, lol. 2 more pills then I'm done for now. I am excited to start using OPKs and BDing! haha

Do you ladies know how long after your last Clomid pill you're expected to O?


----------



## AMN21

Well me and her used to be best friends then we fell apart. Now we talk here and there by text or facebook but thats it. Randomly yesterday she text me. I don't think she had the intention of rubbing it in, but because she is lonely and has a very limited amount of friends. She does know we have been trying. I don't think she thought it through of how it makes me feel, like most people who announce their pregnancies to me.

But anyways, my body didn't really respond to Clomid, however I did Ovulate about a week earlier. I'm excited for you!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, how has your weekend been?

I took my last Clomid today! I am using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor this cycle, so I am hopeful I will catch my ovulation date with it! I was reading women usually O 7 days after their last pill... if that's true for me I should O next weekend. I hope I O before the weekend of the 18th, because my DH and I have been invited up north for a get away. We're sharing a cabin with another couple so I don't want to be stuck with no chance to BD!


----------



## AMN21

Hey! My weekend was good, I had to work Saturday so not too much of a weekend for me! Already dreading work tomorrow lol. Hope O day is really 7 days from now for you! Tomorrow will already be 1 week since my day 2 iui! 1 more week and I find out :wacko: I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty terrified lol!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck! I can imagine how you are feeling! Ever since taking my last Clomid I've been starting to get depressed! I don't know what's coming over me! I know it's irrational! I feel hopeless and really terrified and scared. I feel very weepy to the thought of being out this month.

I think I'll have a glass of red wine and some ice cream. I deserve it! lol


----------



## AMN21

I've been feeling that way too! I could cry at the drop of a hat right now cause I've been so emotional and just holding it in. I won't be able to handle a bfn :cry: BUT trying to keep positive thoughts! Wine sounds so good, but I'm preggo until proven otherwise so none for me! Enjoy yours and have a few sips for me!:haha:


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! Just stoppin in to see how you are doing! Nothing new to report for me. Just sitting at work lookin around on BnB. DH was so cute last night, we were laying in bed and he layed his head on my stomach and was saying he knows there's a baby in there lol. Gosh this will be so heartbreaking if the IUIs didn't work. Postive thoughts, positive thoughts!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Lots of positive thoughts for you!!!! Your DH sounds so sweet!

I am using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor this cycle and today (CD9) I got a "high" fertility rating! Apparently it can stay high before the "peak" for 5-7 days... but still, that is exciting news! I have an RE appointment tomorrow afternoon. I really don't know what for at this point in my cycle... maybe he wants to do some bloodwork.
AMN - I missed it, when can you start testing for pregnancy? 

**fingers crossed for us**


----------



## AMN21

That is exciting! I don't know when I can start testing, I'm sure like 11 or 12dpo would be safe but I'm waiting until my beta which will be 14dpo. I don't want to see a bfn! Let me know how your appt goes. Do you get ultrasounds to check your follicles?


----------



## TTCBean

My doctor never said anything about an u/s! I was reading they are supposed to do it... maybe he's just doing a test round this cycle or something. I know he said if I didn't respond he'd most likely up my dose.


----------



## AMN21

Oh ok. Just wondering. My RE likes u/s every time I go in to measure the follicles. Every doc is different though. I hope the clomid works for you and you get that bfp!!


----------



## TTCBean

I hope my doctor is as good as yours, I'd really like to be monitored. I'll mention it tomorrow and see what he says!


----------



## AMN21

Good idea! It can't hurt to ask :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls...been mia lately i know lol see u guys have been busy with appts n stuff
I have nothing to report really no preggo symptoms at all...just going day by day...watched my precious niece today shes so fun and sweet. Ill keep a watch your updates ladies.


----------



## Smooch

So this morning after i brushed my teeth...spit out water and had blood in it....i never ever hsve this happen..even if i brus hard...i have a spin brush so i really dont need much pressure any way lol
Now this could be a fluke or just funny coincidence....but ive heard this can be a sign of pregnancy.. i couldnt talk to anyone other than my hubby about this for they would give me the WTF look hahaha...i know u girls understand lol just wanted to share. 

Ugh im working a 16 hr shift today..laaaame. Hope u ladies are well.


----------



## TTCBean

Woohoo that's exciting!! I've read that is a pregnancy symptom too! Remember my gums were bleeding? For me it turned out to be the higher level of progesterone from Provera. Good luck! When can you test for pregnancy?

RE today... I am excited. CBFM gave me another "high" fertility reading!


----------



## Smooch

Oh ya i remember now.
If AF doesnt show ill test the 12 i really havent had any symptoms for being 10dpo so when tht
Happen this morning i figured just a fluke thing.
We shall see...one second i feel af could approach then the next i dont lol just how it goes in these darn 2ww haha. Just when u know you dtd on all the right days...makes u hope tht much more tho lol cant help it:wacko:


----------



## Smooch

TTCBean said:


> Woohoo that's exciting!! I've read that is a pregnancy symptom too! Remember my gums were bleeding? For me it turned out to be the higher level of progesterone from Provera. Good luck! When can you test for pregnancy?
> 
> RE today... I am excited. CBFM gave me another "high" fertility reading!

:happydance: yay high fertility.


----------



## AMN21

Hmm Smooch could def be a sign of pregnancy! Oh I hope you get a BFP!! This 2WW sucks. I'm starting to get a little urge to test. Its been 9 days since the IUIs, so its still early. I think I may test Sunday morning, before my beta Monday. Just to prepare myself lol. I'm so damn scared and excited. I can't symptom spot since I am on progesterone cause it gives me symptoms :dohh: Anyways, TTCBean, how exciting about the "high fertility" reading again!


----------



## Smooch

That would be the best mother's day...to get a BFP :) lol


----------



## AMN21

Yes, most definitely!! FXed!!


----------



## TTCBean

Well, what a day. I was on good time, but 5 minutes away from the doctor's office a train decided to go thru so I had to wait 15 minutes for it to go by... making me 20 minutes late for my appointment. I called but of course I was on hold the whole time. I got there and they marked me as "no show" and said I cannot be seen. I asked the receptionist if she was serious and she gave me the worst attitude ever. I asked her to double check with the doctor. He said no too.

I am so upset. Usually when I am on time I don't usually even see the doctor after waiting 30 minutes in the waiting room. Now I don't see him until June.

I'm calling two other fertility places in the morning. 2 are super close and more convenient. I've had so much trouble with this hospital, this is the last straw. That wasn't fair at all, to just say no. I can understand a shorter appointment, but seriously?


----------



## AMN21

OMG TTCBean thats awful! I would've told that bitch, "Well who the hell is supposed to answer the phones here?? Because I called so I should still be seen!!" I hope you can find somewhere more respectful. My clinic would never treat people like that. I mean I can understand if the doc is back to back and yeah 20 min late is a while but you called and its their fault they didn't answer! No matter what she should have been respectful!!


----------



## TTCBean

I was so upset, I so wanted to say something mean to her. She was just being so rude, wasn't sympathizing or making light of the situation. Just a straight up bitch! I am a very caring person, if the roles were reversed, I would have been sympathetic and tried to joke or make the person feel better. It's not like I was being tardy! As soon as I got in the elevator I just starting balling like crazy. Thank goodness I was alone.

The ob/gyn that I'd love to get into has a long wait time, so I think I'll just schedule an appointment even if it's months from now. I'll keep my June appt. and go from there. If I can at least get my foot in the door at the nicer place, I'll be set. I've heard they have a great birthing centre and programs.


----------



## AMN21

Good plan! I would've been balling too! They of all people should know to be respectful to everyone in there! Every woman in there is probably on some kind of hormone pill or injection and super emotional! Ugh I'm so mad about it and it didn't even happen to me! Lol!


----------



## TTCBean

I know! That's what I was telling my DH! People working in a place like that should be even more mindful of their actions and words. 

Going to give the new place a call soon. I am nervous, hahaha I don't know why! 

Oh another "high" on the CBFM! I hope I O this weekend or early next week! I've been using OPKs too so I can try to confirm it when/if it happens.

I mentioned before we got invited to a couples weekend away which involves alcohol. I am not a drinker to begin with (I have like 1 drink a month if that, lol), so I am hoping everyone remembers that LOL so I don't look too out of place drinking water instead at the bonfire, etc. I don't even want to have 1 because I should be in my TWW then!

I was going to ask the RE yesterday when I should expect my next period/when to start testing. My past two cycles were 61, then 75 days. Not sure if I should go off a normal 28 day cycle or what.


----------



## Smooch

Lol good save on the drinking TTCBean


----------



## Smooch

Ok ladies i think i got my positive this morning on frer
Its faint but color is most def. There! Ahhhh!!!! Cant wait to test tomorrow. See if it gets darker....hard to see in pic..in person i dont have to squint or anything...came up with in time too.


----------



## AMN21

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see it!! I'm SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Smooch

Thank you so much:flower:
I think ill feel better when tht line gets dark lol
Doesnt seem real rigt now..but im soo excited. 
I so hope this is it!
And you ladies will be joining soon.
:dust:


----------



## TTCBean

OMG SMOOCH!!! That is definitely a positive! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, is it just me or is the forum all messed up and slow? I don't see the the subscribed threats link under quick links anymore.

SMOOCH I am so excited, when I saw your post I ran down to my hubby's office and gave him a big hug and told him your exciting news! I told him I met two great gals in Michigan on here so he's in the loop! haha :D


----------



## AMN21

Yeah I think the site is messed up, its been acting up since like 4. 

Anyways how funny, I tell my hubby about you girls too! I was like "Babe Smooch got a bfp!!" Lol


----------



## Smooch

Aw thts cool i do the same lmao!
Ill tell my hubby some stuff from here too...he thought it was great i found good ppl..and from MI too haha.

Yeah the site was messed up for me last night..seems okay now.


----------



## TTCBean

Hey Smooch did you restest to get a darker line?? :) Update us girl! I can't stop thinking about you!! I hope you have a wonderful and healthy 9 months!


----------



## AMN21

I know I'm waiting for an update Smooch!!


----------



## Smooch

Lol well i guess my pic didnt go thru earlier lol oopsy. Heres this mornings test....looks a tad darker....planning on a digital sunday..i wanna see tht word pregnant lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-11_09-13-51_843.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCBean

Amazing! It's a lot darker than the first test!


----------



## Smooch

I wish I had a test for this morning:( lol but I had to be here at work by 7 so I didn't grab one ..was so
Tired didn't stop at the store lol so tomorrow it is.


----------



## Cabby

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well- sending loads of babydust to you all! Come on BFP's!

Just thought I'd introduce myself and see if there is a ttc buddy out there for me?! So hard going through this without one! hehe

I'm 27, DH 30 (almost 31!) - we've been together for 6 and a half years, married for 9 months and ttc for a year and a few months! ABSOLUTELY nothing has happened in that time!! It's really making me think the sperm and egg can't be meeting each other!! 

Anyway I'm on CD2 now - anyone else? Really hoping this is our month!! I'm going to start properly charting tomorrow (we've been trying the old 'not thinking about it' method to try and relax but it hasn't worked so back on it!!)

I look forward to getting to know u all :)
xx


----------



## Cabby

Oh and big congrats Smooch!! There's definitely a line there :happydance:

Keep us updated!! 

H&H 9 months :)xx


----------



## Smooch

Welcome Cabby the ladies here are great! For my first 3 months back to TTC we did the temping....charting..checking cm...conceive plus...and opks....this cycle with the bfp 4 th month...we just relaxed dtd on the right dsys jusr used an opk
Good luck..we will see u thru this crazy ttc business lol


----------



## Cabby

Smooch said:


> Welcome Cabby the ladies here are great! For my first 3 months back to TTC we did the temping....charting..checking cm...conceive plus...and opks....this cycle with the bfp 4 th month...we just relaxed dtd on the right dsys jusr used an opk
> Good luck..we will see u thru this crazy ttc business lol

Aw thanks Smooch :) It's so nice to have support from people on this site! 

So pleased you got ur BFP- congrats again :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

Ty very excited. Nervous but soo happy:happydance:


----------



## AMN21

Welcome Cabby! GL to you!!! :dust: 

Smooch I am thrilled for you!!! Jealous as well lol! You deserve this so much!!! How excited is your hubby? Did you tell him in a special way?

1 more day til my beta....I'm so nervous I could throw up! lmao....I'm not feeling pregnant....guess we'll see!!


----------



## Smooch

Thx AMN...i soooo hope u ladies get those eggos preggo! Would be beyond awesome
I didnt even realize i was going to test till i woke tht morning lol so i sent him the pos. Test pic 
He is very excited also...just took a digital test..couldnt wait till tomorrow lol ill upload a pic.
I am going to send my mom an emsil with the digital picture..then call her...and have her check the email while im on the phone with her lll shes gonna freak

Good luck tomorrow!!!

I really want you girls to get those bfp's...we all go so crazy and put everything into this...such a crazy ride it is lol :dust: to you ladies.


----------



## Smooch

I just really wanted to see the word 
This will be you ladies soon!!! :flower:

Cuz we are gonna be bump buddies too:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-12_18-58-48_269.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AMN21

Oh Smooch I'm so happy for you, I have tears in my eyes seeing your digi!!! I hope you have a super sticky bean and a H&H 9 months!!! Hopefully we will be bump buddies soon enough!!


----------



## Smooch

:flower:Thank you!
Much appreciated :)


----------



## TTCBean

That is amazing, I love seeing the word *pregnant* :D Soooo happy for you!! Let us know your Mom's response!


----------



## Smooch

Will do :)


----------



## Cabby

AMN21 said:


> Welcome Cabby! GL to you!!! :dust:
> 
> Smooch I am thrilled for you!!! Jealous as well lol! You deserve this so much!!! How excited is your hubby? Did you tell him in a special way?
> 
> 1 more day til my beta....I'm so nervous I could throw up! lmao....I'm not feeling pregnant....guess we'll see!!

Thanks AMN21- Ooh loads of luck to you too- I'll be keeping FX for u :)


----------



## TTCBean

Welcome Cabby!!


----------



## TTCBean

and AMN, I can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## AMN21

I guess yesterday would've been 2 more days until my beta lol...I wasn't counting yesterday. Anyway, tomorrow is the big day. I have to work but hopefully I will be off early to celebrate or cry my eyes out!:wacko:


----------



## Smooch

Lol well AMN I am hoping for a celebration ;)

My mom was Soo excited to hear the news she screamed lol was fun to tell her:)
Good luck tomorrow ...for real this time;) haha


----------



## AMN21

Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## Cabby

Good Luck *AMN21*- we will be keeping everything crossed for u!! Keep us updated! 

*Smooch*- I bet it was amazing telling ur mum :happydance:

Just had to post as this woman at work is doing my head in!!! She is 5 months pregnant and moaning constantly about it!! She doesn't know I'm trying and I'm sure she wouldn't be so bad if she knew but I'm literally biting my tongue everytime I see her!! She says things like "it's like he is being a little shit and kicking me!" and "I want a kid free zone for a bit as I'm going to have one soon- god!" I'm just like u ungrateful cow!! She has no idea how lucky she is! I would take the pain and uncomfort anyday if it meant I could have my baby! RA!! Now I'm sure I will moan a little (!) when I eventually get pregnant but I will always be so grateful that I'm pregnant I can't EVER imagine being like her!! 

We also had some child protection training today and u hear such horrific stories of child abuse that it makes me so angry- I nearly had to walk out!!! This world is so unjust- why do evil idiots like that get to have loads of children and good people like us don't even get one!! Makes no sense!!

Anyway sorry for the rant- just had to get that out!! Baby dust to u all :hugs:


----------



## Cabby

Oh and is there anyone I could be a ttc buddy with? I'm on CD 4!
xx


----------



## AMN21

BFN for me ladies :cry::cry::cry:

Idk if we can get the money together in time for next cycle. I'm just sad and angry right now. I hate this...


----------



## Cabby

AMN21 said:


> BFN for me ladies :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Idk if we can get the money together in time for next cycle. I'm just sad and angry right now. I hate this...

Oh no :cry: I am SOOOOOOO sorry hun- I was really hoping you would get ur BFP this cycle! This absolutely sucks - the whole process is so blooming unfair! I'm sure u have said before but how long have u been ttc? I'll be keeping everything crossed u can get some money for next time. Not fair hun. 

I'm slowly getting out of my slump and really positive about next month- but I guess it's harder for u if u need to find money for it. (Sorry I'm not quite sure of the process u r going through:wacko:) 

Baby dust to u hun- I know it's hard there but U WILL get there- we are all here for u xx:hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Cabby, I know what you mean about ungrateful mothers. It just makes me sick. I'd do anything in the world to experience having my own child. In the store the other day a boy, probably about 7 or so, was trying to show his mother a book. He looked so happy and just wanted his mom to look. She literally screamed at him saying " NO NO NO NO COME HERE RIGHT NOW I DONT WANT TO LOOK!" It's like, you fat cow, be appreciative of this boy that wants to show you something... and it's a book~ How amazing is that. He felt like he could come to you to share joy and you yelled at him. How humiliating. The poor boy looked so heart broken. 

Oh and Cabby, we can be TTCbuddies. I am on CD15.

:hugs: to AMN. I read in our local news, a place called "The Fertility Center" located in Kalamazoo, Grand Rapids and Lansing is offering a money back guarantee on in-vitro fertilization... here is the link in the news https://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2012/05/fertility_clinic_offers_money-.html and their site: https://www.michiganivf.com/ just thought I'd mention it since it seems like a very helpful program. 

I sure hope you get your BFP next month :hugs: babydust to all of us!


----------



## Cabby

TTCBean said:


> Cabby, I know what you mean about ungrateful mothers. It just makes me sick. I'd do anything in the world to experience having my own child. In the store the other day a boy, probably about 7 or so, was trying to show his mother a book. He looked so happy and just wanted his mom to look. She literally screamed at him saying " NO NO NO NO COME HERE RIGHT NOW I DONT WANT TO LOOK!" It's like, you fat cow, be appreciative of this boy that wants to show you something... and it's a book~ How amazing is that. He felt like he could come to you to share joy and you yelled at him. How humiliating. The poor boy looked so heart broken.
> 
> Oh and Cabby, we can be TTCbuddies. I am on CD15.
> 
> I sure hope you get your BFP next month :hugs: babydust to all of us!

Oh that is just soooooo rude!!! It really annoys me- that poor little boy- I would so listen to him if he was my son! These mother's don't realise how lucky they are! We are going to be such fantastic mum's because we want this so badly and have waited so long!! Ra! Poor little boy :( 

We will get there!! Yay to being ttc buddies! xx


----------



## Catch30

Hi ladies im really new to this TTC thing im currently on cd14 this is my second month actually trying after a year of NTNP and after two m/c in a year its kinda hard because i dnt have any friends who are actually trying cus they all have kids and find it easy to get pregnant but i guess i just need some people that are trying for baby one like me, i just recently started to look to my faith after getting upset after seeing girls having babys left and right and some that are already bad and/or ungreatfull mothers i realize when my time is right it will happen for me but its still lonely going through this alone with only my boyfriend to lean on


----------



## Cabby

Catch30 said:


> Hi ladies im really new to this TTC thing im currently on cd14 this is my second month actually trying after a year of NTNP and after two m/c in a year its kinda hard because i dnt have any friends who are actually trying cus they all have kids and find it easy to get pregnant but i guess i just need some people that are trying for baby one like me, i just recently started to look to my faith after getting upset after seeing girls having babys left and right and some that are already bad and/or ungreatfull mothers i realize when my time is right it will happen for me but its still lonely going through this alone with only my boyfriend to lean on

Welcome *Catch30*- you have come to the right place! I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c's that sucks :cry: I can't imagine how hard they must have been for u. I know exactly how u feel about this ttc process- it can be really isolating- like u, all my friends just look at their partners and they r pregnant!! It's really hard that's why I'm so grateful for this website! The girls on here are fantastic and so supportive and they really cheer me up! So come join us :) 

Did u read some of the comments on here about ungrateful/bad mothers? We were chatting about it today that is sooooooo frustrating to see when we are all so desperate for babies- we would never treat our children like that so why don't we get one?! I'm glad u have been able to draw on ur faith to help u through as this is an awful time! I must admit I've been really upset by the fact that I have struggled to conceive- it's made me question why God wouldn't let me be a mum :cry: But u r right- the time isn't right for us yet but it will be soon!!

Are u charting etc? 

Baby dust to u hun we will all get there! :hugs: xx


----------



## Catch30

Thanks and no I didn't read the ungrateful mom thing till after I posted I was just on my Facebook and I seen a girl I know is not a good mom and she always complains that she loves her son but she wished she never had him and she posted she was pregnant and that just got me upset and I started looking for some forums with the same thing I was going through and I found this one... And about the m\c its fine im dealing with it I'm getting better but i thing the recent one hurt a lot more because literally 2 weeks after it happened my sister found out she was pregnant and im so happy for her but i still can't help feel


----------



## Catch30

Sorry my phone is acting weird but like I was saying I can't help but feel jealous that she is having a baby and I couldn't our baby's would have been a month apart and she is do in July and I feel so bad about how I feel cus I want to be there for her but its hard.. And yes i started charting last month after just waiting to see if it happened and it didn't we decided to get a lil more precise and try when we are gunna have a better chance and i should be ovulating this week and im excited I've been doing the opks for a week already and nothing because i tried to do the body temp but mine is allover the place and i take it everyday at the same time so im relying on the opks for this month and thanks baby dust to you too :)


----------



## Smooch

AMN21 said:


> BFN for me ladies :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Idk if we can get the money together in time for next cycle. I'm just sad and angry right now. I hate this...

Aw so sorry:cry:
This sucks! I really hope u guys can be ready for the next cycle:flower:
We are here for any stress relief u need hun. Keep strong tht bfp is soon to come


----------



## Smooch

Welcome catch30....really awesome ladies here...very supportive and helpful.
Come here to chat..info...ranting anything

I hear ya on the preggo ladies who just dont care...at my work a chick complained thru her whole
Pregnancy..how she didnt want it..or she just made a huge deal out of small symptoms...drama queen lol


----------



## Catch30

Thanks for the welcome im actually glad i found this wedsite i was really starting to feel alone because i just moved to florida and dnt know anyone and the only people i have met are all mothers and one is a mother of 3 and younger than me so i was really starting to get discouraged here but im feeling a lot better after reading that im not alone and congrats on the baby i wish you the best


----------



## AMN21

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm just so sad right now. I don't think we will have the money for next cycle. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was light pink on the toilet paper. Weird because I've been on progesterone, even took one this morning before I found out and my nurse told me AF probably would be here around the weekend :shrug: 

Anyways, welcome to the new ladies. Cabby DH and I have been TTC for a year. Going on our 13th month now. Wishing you all good luck.

TTCBean thanks for the link...I'll check it out!


----------



## AMN21

Btw small rant...a friend of mine on facebook is pregnant with her 2nd child. She tried for about 10 months so I was happy for her but now she's like 16 or so weeks and she bitches about how she hates going to her prenatal appts and they are a waste of time...seriously...I just wanna scream at her, "you have no idea how good you have it!" I would LOVE to be going to prenatal appts! UGHHHH!


----------



## Catch30

Wow same here well the girl thats on my facebook is not a good friend but i went to school with her all she does is bitch about being pregnant and talk about her cravings and she is only 9 weeks pregnant im like one more status about her bitching that her baby is going crazy in her stomach from telling her off and deleting her to be honest i dnt know why i havent


----------



## Smooch

Face book can be a very evil place...i have a couple on mine who do the same....i havent experienced a pregnancy beyond 10 weeks...but i plan to be thankful for all of it.
I mean i get there will be uncomfortable moments lol but these women just need a diff. Out look on it...quit bitching and be thankful for the life growing inside you!;) totally agree with u ladies.


----------



## Catch30

Yeah same here ive had 2 M/C but i think thats why i would be very thankfull and feel blessed to have a baby, my mom and MIL always tell me that the people who have to struggle to get the blessing of a child tend to be better parents because they truly see them as a gift/blessing that they got for all of their struggles. So thats why im still so hopefull, waiting for that day i can carry full term.


----------



## Smooch

Hope that day comes soon! :)


----------



## AMN21

Sooo ladies...we are going to be moving on to b2b IUI #2! I'm going to call my nurse tomorrow and ask what we will be doing different this time. DH has been on antibiotics and I don't know if that will affect his sperm count, which is already kind of low. So if she thinks it will make it worse then we will skip this next cycle and wait. But glad to say we do have the funds for it. I will let you know what she thinks when I speak with her!

I've emailed the financial lady at the clinic to get an estimate for IVF as well in case the IUI fails again.


----------



## Smooch

Sweet! So glad about the funds part
Keeping everything crossed:)


----------



## Cabby

AMN21 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. I'm just so sad right now. I don't think we will have the money for next cycle. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was light pink on the toilet paper. Weird because I've been on progesterone, even took one this morning before I found out and my nurse told me AF probably would be here around the weekend :shrug:
> 
> Anyways, welcome to the new ladies. Cabby DH and I have been TTC for a year. Going on our 13th month now. Wishing you all good luck.
> 
> TTCBean thanks for the link...I'll check it out!

Aww I'm so sorry hun it really does suck :cry: This whole process is beyond unfair- people who really shouldn't be parents get to pop kids out like there's no tomorrow then good people like us struggle- it just doesn't make any sense to me! But hey ho we WILL get there and it will be even more special when we do! DH and I have been trying for 14 months now! Going on to our 15 month now! So hoping it's 15th time lucky! haha

Baby dust :hugs:


----------



## Cabby

AMN21 said:


> Sooo ladies...we are going to be moving on to b2b IUI #2! I'm going to call my nurse tomorrow and ask what we will be doing different this time. DH has been on antibiotics and I don't know if that will affect his sperm count, which is already kind of low. So if she thinks it will make it worse then we will skip this next cycle and wait. But glad to say we do have the funds for it. I will let you know what she thinks when I speak with her!
> 
> I've emailed the financial lady at the clinic to get an estimate for IVF as well in case the IUI fails again.

OMG fantastic news hun! So pleased u got the money together :happydance:
this is going to be ur cycle I just know it! Best of luck hun x


----------



## TTCBean

I am so happy you got your funds together AMN!!! :D Good luck!


----------



## AMN21

AF is here. I spoke to my nurse and she said that its definitely worth another shot with the IUI and if it doesn't work we will sit down with our RE and decide whats next. They may put me on a low dose of HCG this time which she said will help only a few follicles mature and have the best quality rather than having a bunch mature. I guess I have a ton of follicles. At least thats how I understood her. I go in Friday morning for my day 3 b/w and scan. THIS WILL BE MY MONTH!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

AMN21 said:


> AF is here. I spoke to my nurse and she said that its definitely worth another shot with the IUI and if it doesn't work we will sit down with our RE and decide whats next. They may put me on a low dose of HCG this time which she said will help only a few follicles mature and have the best quality rather than having a bunch mature. I guess I have a ton of follicles. At least thats how I understood her. I go in Friday morning for my day 3 b/w and scan. THIS WILL BE MY MONTH!!!! :thumbup:

This WILL be your month!!!:happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

It will be AMN!!!! and I hope mine too!!


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean yes, we will both get our bfp this time!!


----------



## TTCBean

Grr, not sure if I should call my doctor or not... CD18 and still haven't got a positive OPK!


----------



## Smooch

:( tht stinks...maybe just call...better than waiting too long? Gotta get tht O :)


----------



## TTCBean

I just called and the doctor is on vacation for a week. So I talked to a nurse. She said she was really surprised he didn't want me to do bloods or an u/s this round. She said a lot of the time the first round of 50mg Clomid doesn't work so they usually up it to 100mg and do bloods and u/s to monitor ovulation, and if you aren't ovulating they give you a shot to help you. She said that is probably what he'll do at my next appointment if I am not pregnant. I don't see him until June 1 so I guess it works out, I'd be on CD32 if I don't get my period. I did mention the 10 days of "High" on the CBFM, and she said that was odd, maybe I did ovulate but didn't get a positive reading... but then again you don't know for sure unless you've had an u/s!! :( Grrrrr. I am starting to lose hope. and it SUCKS.


I did call the nicer obgyn in town, but they were booked until July 11! So I took the appointment. The next day I got a welcome packet in the mail with LOADS of information. The receptionist was really nice and kept apologizing for the long wait to see a doc. I think I'll like this new place, and it's only about a 10 minute drive from my house! The current place I go to in about a 40 minute drive.


----------



## Smooch

Aw tht sucks! This TTC business is crazy...wish the medical field could be more quick and effecient with women who need it. Fingers crossed....we will do our best to get u thru.


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean that sucks but at least you can get in with this new doc. It will be July before you know it! But keep hope for a bfp in the mean time. Just keep BDing! Like Smooch said, we'll help you get through this!


----------



## TTCBean

You girls are awesome, thanks so much for the support!!

Still no positive, but we've been BDing a lot just in case I didn't catch it. Been getting cramps today and have had a headache for two days now... super thirsty too (I drank 15 cups of water yesterday and still was thirsty!!) and randomly got sick tonight... don't know why. I wonder if these are symptoms of Clomid coming out of my system. I wish our bodies would just print out a sheet saying exactly why this and that's happening, LOL.


----------



## AMN21

That would be nice huh?! 

Went in to my RE's for my day 3 scan and b/w...all looked great. I start 150 units of follistim tonight. 50 more units than I started with last time. I go back Tuesday and we'll talk about if I need to use the low dose HCG injections. Really hope this is it this time. DH and I already said if not we will be taking a break and trying naturally the rest of summer because we want to enjoy summer and we have a week long vacation coming up, its just a busy time of year for us. I'm not getting my hopes up too high like I did before. Praying God sees it as time for us to be parents!!

Smooch how's everything? When do you go in for your beta?


----------



## Smooch

AMN..I do hope This will be it too!:)
Things are good...my first appt is June 11 ill be 8 weeks then...can't wait.
Just want all to be good:)


----------



## AMN21

It will be! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## TTCBean

CD21, no positive OPK and my CBFM is still reading as "High". :(


----------



## Smooch

Well that's no good...:shrug:


----------



## AMN21

Hmm...I don't know much about the CBFM but that's strange :wacko:


----------



## TTCBean

It is strange! High again this morning. My temperatures aren't making sense. Don't think I ovulated this month, for now I'm thinking I'm out. :(


----------



## AMN21

I'm sorry TTCBean..how frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## Smooch

:hugs: TTCbean. 
Just plain sucks. Why must all this stuff be so darn annoying! Im just saying :winkwink:


----------



## TTCBean

Another person on my fb announced their unexpected oopsie pregnancy. Not married, haven't been together long, etc. You know how it goes. Bleh.

Today has been just bleh! I have 0 energy, I feel like crap! I have been sleeping on and off all day.


----------



## TTCBean

Roar! lol

I have been getting AF like cramping on and off since Saturday! AF might actually come _ON TIME_ this cycle. That'll be great if it does.


----------



## AMN21

I hope it does TTCBean! I just had another friend announce their pregnancy on fb. I am happy for her though cause I know they have been trying but it wasn't long at all..I'm just jealous.

Anyways I went to my RE this morning. SO GLAD I get off work early today cause I am dead tired. Waking up at 4am to drive an hour and back then come to work doesn't work for me! UGH! Everything looked good. Biggest follie right now is 12 in my Left. They are gonna start me on a low dose of HCG. Still waiting for my nurse to call to fill me in on that and if I am changing my dose of Follistim. Will keep you girls updated!


----------



## TTCBean

That must be tough getting up at that hour! Especially with a long drive. Fingers crossed for you AMN!!!

I randomly took an OPK just now and this is the darkest it's been my whole cycle. I've had HORRIBLE cramping alllll day long. Wonder if I am just ovulating REALLY late? It's not a positive, but maybe soon?https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/160/photo2ueq.jpg

Go figure DH got a new xbox game in the mail today so it will be near impossible to get him away from it!! Ugh! lol


----------



## Smooch

Yucky drive AMN....def. Keep us posted

TTCbean...tht opk looks like it could most def. Get darker! Keep testing..just in case...u could be ovulating late.


----------



## AMN21

I'd say there is a good chance your ovulating late. Looks like it may get darker!


----------



## TTCBean

Bleh! It's a little lighter today. I'll test again tonight.


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! Its CD 9 for me. Had my scan and b/w. I will ovulating out of my left this time and had 2 at 15 and 1 at 13 today. I have about 8 or so less than 10. I go back Saturday and IUIs should be Sunday and Monday :happydance: I've been taking 150 units of the follistim and the past 2 nights I have injected a low dose of hcg. Will find out when my nurse calls me later if they want to change anything for these last few days. Anyways just wanted to update you girls :winkwink:


----------



## Smooch

So hoping this will be the right path to your very soon BFP! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Goodluck AMN!!!

The opk never got darker. I am guessing I am out this month. CBFM went down to 'Low' today. I am not getting as much cramping as last weekend, but it's still on and off. AF is due this Sunday if she decides to be regular again.


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: TTCBean


----------



## TTCBean

:hugs: thanks Amn!


----------



## TTCBean

Smooch and AMN, how are you two doing?


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls! Ugh been working too much lol 16 hr shifts are not fun at all.
today I had my first experience with smells Tht made me almost get sicky lol
just some blueberry pancake batter...and a room at work for some odd reason lmao
been real sleepy too..supposed to see the movie what to expect when your expecting tomorrow :)
How have u ladies been?


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies! What a crazy busy weekend I've had! Haven't had the chance to update you girls! When I went in Saturday for my b/w and scan all looked great! My left ovary had follies at 21, 20 and 17 :happydance: My estrogen was perfect thanks to the low dose hcg I believe. So I triggered that night and had my IUIs yesterday and today! I felt it a little this time. No pain at all but felt like the catheter got further up. I had my actual RE do it this time. Last time it was her partner who is an excellent RE too but I love mine! Anyways, holy cow am I having some serious ovulation pain! My left ovary is very tender!! Hope 2 eggies have come out of there! Well I hope you have all had a great holiday weekend! I'm off to do some fishing with my hubby!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm glad you two are doing good :) I am so excited for you AMN, I hope you get your BFP this time!!!

Well for me, no AF yet (CD29 today)!! Grr. I had HORRIBLE cramping yesterday, was positive AF would arrive any moment. Woke this morning with no cramping and no sign of AF. I guess I am not going to be lucky and have a regular on-time period. I took a HPT and it was of course, a BFN! :( I see my RE on Friday. I'll probably end up on Provera again and then start Clomid round 2.


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: I hope things turn around for you TTCBean! At least you won't be in limbo forever like last time and can see your doc Friday!:thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Bring on tht bfp AMN :dance:
TTCBean....really hoping friday goes well need bfp from u too :)
Good luck ladies.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

So sorry TTCBean:hugs:
I don't get why these things happen this way:( 
Both you ladies are in my thoughts and prayers.
also sorry about the anxiety too..my bro gets Tht sometimes ...Not fun.

Keep positive girls this WILL happen.


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean I will never understand why its so easy for some and so hard for others. And it always seems the unfit parents reproduce like crazy! Part of life's unfairness! I hope your doc can put you in a new direction. Praying we get our chance soon!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls, you two rock. :) I am so happy I can come to you two. Otherwise I feel so alone!

I've had some cramping and some odd pains down my legs. I read that can be a side-effect from Clomid. I can't wait for Friday! I need answers.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

I know how you feel TTCBean! I know someone just like your SIL and she always post about what her and the baby are doing....ugghh, it makes me crazy.


----------



## AMN21

I had my progesterone checked today and it's at 20!!! They wanted it at least at 10! So no progesterone suppositories for me this time! Yay! Last cycle my progesterone was only at 3.9 at this time. I hope thats a good sign that it is at 20! My nurse was very happy :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

Thats great news AMN!


----------



## TTCBean

That is really exciting AMN, fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## AMN21

Glad it went well TTCBean! Sounds like he has a good plan for you :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Well thats good hubby liked the doc...tht doesnt always happen lol
So hoping this will be your path to a bfp


----------



## AMN21

Well girls last night was AWFUL! I went out to dinner with my sis and brother in law because my hubby was busy fixing his truck. Well we went to Outback Steakhouse and I felt fine. Through out yesterday I was on and off nauseous and bloated like crazy though. I ate the appetizer, nothing I haven't had before and then all of a sudden right before my dinner came, I had the worst headache in the world. Then I noticed my right hand was tingling, somewhat numb, like it had fell asleep and I could feel the same thing in a small part of my right side of my face! I also felt sooooo nauseous! That only lasted a min but enough time to scare my bro in law and sis so they got the check and we went home. The car ride was terrible, I was hot and felt like I was going to throw up the whole way and sure enough I threw up as soon as I got to their bathroom! My head was still pounding. This was definitely a full on migraine which I have NEVER had before. So I laid down after throwing up at about 8pm. My husband had to come pick me up because I couldn't drive. As soon as I got home I went to bed. Could not get comfortable because my head hurt so bad. Finally I feel asleep about midnight. I feel much better today but when I was driving to work I became very nauseous. If I get another migraine like that I'll be ringing the doctors!:dohh: And definitely heading to the hospital if I ever get numbness like that again!


----------



## TTCBean

Omg that sounds horrible AMN! I wonder why it happened? Are migraines a side effect of the medications you take?

I am a frequent sufferer of migraines, but I never get that sick! I usually just feel like my head is going to explode and my eyes are about to melt out of my head!


----------



## AMN21

I've never had any side effects with my meds and I'm currently not on any right now except my Metformin which I've been bad with taking. It makes me feel sick so I haven't been taking it but I decided I probably should today. Maybe it was my sugar or maybe I'm dehydrated cause I haven't been drinking the proper amount of water :dohh:


----------



## TTCBean

I hope you're feeling better amn! Dehydration can make you feel like crud! I use MFP to track my water. I try to get at least 10 cups a day. Having a refillable water bottle really helps!


----------



## AMN21

Hmmm...I think if it were me I would go with my RE. Only because I don't always trust FF. But go with whatever your comfortable with. Btw I am feeling much better, thankfully!


----------



## Smooch

Yikes AMN tht sounded awful....so glad your feeling better tht would have been scary.


----------



## TTCBean

I am glad you're feeling better amn. :)

How are you doing Smooch? :)


----------



## Smooch

Well TTCBean..I hope your Re does help you:)
I have been great....today my husband and I celebrated our 7th yr
Wedding anniversary :) can't believe its been so long already lol


----------



## TTCBean

Amazing, congratulations to you two :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

I would say so!! Get to it girl:):)


----------



## AMN21

That looks positive to me TTCBean! Call your RE!

Smooch- Conrgrats on 7 years! May you 2 be blessed with many many more to come! DH and I celebrate our 6 year wedding anniversary on July 7th :hugs: OH! When is your first u/s?? You probably told me before but I forgot! Should be soon right?


----------



## TTCBean

Oh yeah I was thinking about your u/s Smooch the other day... when is it? :)

DH and I have been together for 7 years and in August we celebrate our 1 year marriage anniversary! Time sure flies.


----------



## TTCBean

YAY!! I took a digi OPK and it was POSITIVE! First positive in this whole year of TTC!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMN21

:happydance: Yay!! Now get to :sex:!!! :haha:


----------



## Smooch

Awesome....fingers crossed TTCBean:thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## AMN21

Finally 1 DPO! Lol! GL TTCBean!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls! How are ya holding up AMN?


----------



## AMN21

I'm good. 10dpiui...feeling equally pos and neg. The first week of the 2WW is always the easiest. Luckily we are going to Kentucky tonight to see my mother in law and then Sat leaving her to see my best friend in Indiana then coming home Sunday. Beta Monday. So I'm glad that will occupy my last few days of the 2WW! Won't be tempted to test! Lol!


----------



## TTCBean

Vacations are the best for keeping your mind occupied! I go on vacation in a couple weeks. The day after I get home I can do a HPT!


----------



## Smooch

I hope the vacations end in bfps ladies
We go on our trip north to visit my parents later this month...11 days of no work...awesome!:)
Have fun.


----------



## Smooch

Tomorrow is my first appt.;):) seems like it took forever to get here lol
just want to get it out of the way and feel a bit better ;)


----------



## AMN21

Smooch- Yay for the doc appt!

My mini vacation was great! Back to reality tomorrow. Anyways, Thursday I started bleeding, it was only CD23 and 10dpiui! WEIRD! I've never had a period that early so I called my nurse and told her I was bleeding and she said it was too early for my period and I told her that's what I thought! She said it may be implantation so I didn't work myself up but I was worried. The bleeding became a moderate flow and bright red and lasted through Friday and Saturday but today my bleeding just 100% stopped. Not one drop of blood on my pad or toilet paper! My period never stops just like that and is never only 3 days so I don't know whats going on. Tomorrow is my beta, praying I get a nice surprise! I'm so worried.


----------



## TTCBean

Smooch, I hope your appt goes great! You must be so excited! :)

AMN, that does sound a bit like implantation to me. I've heard of it lasting a few drops to a few days for people. I am excited to hear the results of your beta!! Keep me updated, good luck! :)


----------



## Smooch

I am very excited :)
AMN I am so hoping for a good news surprise from you! Good luck:)
TTCBean....the 2ww ugh lol what a long drag it can be lol keep us posted:)


----------



## TTCBean

Hey AMN... how did your beta go?


----------



## AMN21

:bfn: :cry: Will take a break and just try naturally until the fall maybe.


----------



## Smooch

Aw sorry AMN:hugs::flower:


----------



## TTCBean

AMN... I am so truly sorry it didn't work out this round. :( I hope one day you and your husband are able to make a beautiful baby together. Feel free to message me whenever you want :) even though I don't really "know" you I feel a connection and really do care! :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

Thanks girls, you make this journey a lot easier :hugs: I did better taking the bad news this time. DH and I are going to enjoy the summer and definitely decided a break from TTC is what we need. But I will still be here rooting you on TTCBean! And I wanna know all your updates on the baby Smooch! DH gave me some wonderful sexual healing last night :haha: Once September comes around we will figure out what we want to do. Until then I am free from all charting, temping, OPKs! Its kind of nice thinking about that lol! Love you girls!!


----------



## Smooch

Hey a break could very much be the ticket AMN:)
My appt went well doc said all was good. 4 weeks till my next appt.
So far away lol ill be 12 weeks then...and will have a pic to share at least.


----------



## TTCBean

AMN21 said:


> Thanks girls, you make this journey a lot easier :hugs: I did better taking the bad news this time. DH and I are going to enjoy the summer and definitely decided a break from TTC is what we need. But I will still be here rooting you on TTCBean! And I wanna know all your updates on the baby Smooch! DH gave me some wonderful sexual healing last night :haha: Once September comes around we will figure out what we want to do. Until then I am free from all charting, temping, OPKs! Its kind of nice thinking about that lol! Love you girls!!


I am glad you took the news better this time. I've heard stories of people who just relaxed after TTC a bunch and finally got pregnant naturally. I can only imagine how nice and stress free it's going to be to give up charting, temping, and OPKs.


----------



## AMN21

Aww yay Smooch! Glad all was well! Can't wait to see a pic of the lil bean!

TTCBean, GL! Sounds like promising symptoms! Hope this is it!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## TTCBean

Temp shot up this morning to 99.1!! I hope that is a good sign.

Smooch, what were your pregnancy symptoms in the TWW?


----------



## Smooch

Ooh temp shooting up is good!!!
I didn't temp or check my cm at all.
My symptoms were...
Bbs stayed very sore
minor headaches
my gums bled once the day b4 my BFP...which never happens to me..Thts what made me test.
I didn't have many symptoms really.
GOOD LUCK keep us posted with your symptoms...so hope this is it for you :):)


----------



## AMN21

OOOH I hope this is it TTCBean!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

TTCBean said:


> Temp dropped this morning again... BFN. Had some spotting this a.m. (brown) and getting AF cramping and other AF symptoms. Blah.

Aw sorry TTCBean :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Sorry TTCBean


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

Good luck on this cycle :dust:


----------



## AMN21

GL TTCBean! I have to say its been so nice not stressing for once about TTC. DH and I are very much enjoying ourselves :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls! How are you both doing?
I just got home from visiting my parents up north...was nice to get away...still no work till next week
..yay! :dance: my 12 week appt isnt till july 9..hope all is well and i get a scan pic


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! I am doing well! All about losing some weight now rather than TTC. Its been a wonderful break from it all so far. This summer is already great and I look forward to the rest of it! Smooch glad to hear all is well with you! Post that scan pic if you get one! TTCBean sometimes a break is much needed, believe me! I have not been signing on here much either but I do want to keep in touch! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, how you doing?


----------



## Smooch

Definitely is nice when u decide not to use all the TTC tools lol I was way more relaxed and I feel it helped in the end for sure:) can most def. Be a freeing experience.


----------



## AMN21

Glad your doing well TTCBean! 

Hope both of you had a wonderful 4th of July! It was my birthday so I had a great day with my family. We cooked out and swam all day. I love the summer time! DH and I are going to the Tigers game tomorrow and Saturday is our 6 year wedding anniversary :kiss: Should be a good weekend!


----------



## Smooch

Well happy late birthday:) sounded like a great one.
I went back to work yesterday lol so no fun there.
and Happy Anniversary!:flower:


----------



## TTCBean

Happy belated birthday :) and have a wonderful anniversary!


----------



## Smooch

Line looks so close on my phone ...if not in a few hours def tomorrow should be:) so...
:sex: lol


----------



## AMN21

I agree, looks very close! I'd get to :sex:!

And thank you =)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

Oh yeah! That's a positive alright!!:) 
:dust::dust:


----------



## TTCBean

woo hoo :) FF put crosshairs today for when I O'd, same day I got my almost positive OPK. so 3dpo today!


----------



## Smooch

Nice! Good timing :) 
:dust:


----------



## TTCBean

Today I feel yucky and tired, woke up with a stuffy nose and earache.


----------



## Smooch

Ooh yucky earache those r not fun at all.
The body is an amazing thing tho..ya its only 4dpo..but still good to record any symptoms.
Ugh I have had a stuffy nose all week...but only when I go to bed lol go figure..so sleeping has been a task. Go for my 12+3 appt at 2 praying all is okay.
Ill update when I get a chance later. :)


----------



## TTCBean

Hope you feel better soon, I can't wait to hear about your appointment! Good luck! :D


----------



## Smooch

Appt went great heard baby's heart beat good and strong 160 per min..was so awesome knowing baby is in there and doing good.
ultrasound tomorrow :)


----------



## TTCBean

That's amazing, I am so happy for you!

Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean, I'm so happy things are going well! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Smooch, I'm glad to hear all is well with the baby! How exciting to see your lil bean tomorrow or should I say plum lol =)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

Its like u get to re do your day yesterday ;) lol


----------



## TTCBean

Hahaha, that's a fun way to think of it!


----------



## AMN21

Sounds good TTCBean!

Smooch, how was the ultrasound?!


----------



## TTCBean

I second what amn said, how did your ultrasound go?!


----------



## Smooch

Hey Ultrasound went great...I was so amazed to lay there and watch my lil baby.
At first baby was upside down lol so we did some moving...then baby was moving all over..at one point looked like baby had hiccups lol def. My most precious moment.

Wish i got the pic with arms and legs in the air..but didnt..lol was funny seeing them flal around lol
Idk why the profile one keeps flipping to the side lol tried to fix it haha ah well :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-10_17-57-04_781.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7









2012-07-10_17-58-41_59.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smooch

I think i got it lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-10_17-56-49_22-1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCBean

That is sooo amazing, look at that cute bean!!! Great pictures, thanks so much for sharing :D


----------



## Smooch

Thanks :)


----------



## TTCBean

Oh Smooch... look at your ticker! 62 days ago you found out you are pregnant... wow does time ever fly or what?! :D


----------



## Smooch

Ouch TTCBean Tht back really sounds like it hurts :( 
Time does fly..at first it seemed to go so slow now I feel like its def. Flying lol


----------



## TTCBean

I want to take something for the pain, but at the same time I don't want to risk it!!!


----------



## Smooch

Ahh! Tht would be awesome!!!! Keep thinking happy baby thoughts. :):):):)


----------



## AMN21

Aww Smooch, I love the ultrasound pics!!

TTCBean my fingers and toes are crossed for you! :haha: I hope this is it for you!!!

AFM I am CD 35....wth! I hope my cycles don't go back to being forever long. My last period was short and strange and came like 4 days early on CD23 (remember, before my beta from IUI 2?) I am probably going to call my nurse at RMA and ask her what she thinks. I tested last week but was BFN. I will test in the morning and if its BFN, which I am expecting, then I will call. I'm thinking maybe its late since I've been consistently exercising now for 3 weeks and have been a little stressed :shrug: I've lost 9lbs though! So that's exciting!


----------



## TTCBean

Hows it going AMN? Any good news or period yet?? 

Great job on the weight loss!!! :dance:
.


----------



## Smooch

Yes 2ww is so slow
lol hope This will be Tht beautiful BFP! 
AMN Thts awesome on the weight loss! :) the exercise can prolly have an effect on AF also we know
stress can...hope its not much longer....but maybe a test could be positive? :) either way hope u know soon.


----------



## AMN21

Well CD38 today :dohh: My nurse called me yesterday and told me that she didn't get the chance to talk to my RE about it and will talk to her Monday and give me a call. She said she may want me to come in and check me out. Hope I don't have to pay too much to see her just for that! I also forgot to mention to you ladies that I had what I thought was a yeast infection about a week and a half ago, but it turned out to be vaganosis, the most common bacteria infection. Went to my gyno's office for that and had to see the doc who is in place of mine while she is on maternity leave. I don't care for her really, so I didn't even mention the IUI's to her. She just isn't like my normal gyno, so easy to talk to. Anyway, hope it all gets sorted out!

TTCBean when do you plan to test?


----------



## TTCBean

I hope you get good news amn... I know how horrible and frustrating long cycles can be, so keeping my fingers crossed it's not that! Or if it is, hoping they give you a round of Provera. Sorry to hear about the infection and replacement gyno... how frustrating.

.


----------



## Smooch

Test again in a couple/few days TTCBean. 
Amn...i hope it all gets figured out too.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean hope that you get your BFP! Its still early!

AFM- I am to take prometrium 2 times a day for 7 days and my nurse said I should get my period then. It may take up to 10 days to get it though. So we will see!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck!!


----------



## TTCBean

I got a Pottery Barn gift-card, I keep looking at Pottery Barn kids... seriously thinking about just randomly buying some gender-neutral baby things to keep me occupied.


----------



## AMN21

I know how you feel TTCBean! The other night I got on here and was looking at some of my regular threads and the BFP announcements (IDK why I do that to myself) and I just started crying. I even cried myself to sleep. DH was already sleeping and I didn't bother telling him how sad I was. I just really thought I would be pregnant by now. And its scares me that 2 IUI's didn't work. Sometimes I feel like it will never happen. I know deep down I will get pregnant but I wish it was sooner rather than later. I keep telling myself, just focus on losing weight, that way I have a healthy pregnancy. Everyone keeps saying now that I am focusing on losing weight, I will get pregnant...well I am still waiting for that to happen!! I never thought I would be ttc for this long (14 months now!) Praying our luck changes!


----------



## Smooch

Ladies I am so sorry you are feeling this way :( AMN keeping focused on weight loss is a great thing..wish I did Tht. I hope and pray you wonderful ladies get pregnant soon! :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

We are allowed to be angry and bitter lol! I rarely looks at the BFP announcements anymore, I used to all the time though. It would just about kill me to see "Not even trying, or First month trying!" :gun:<----thats how angry I get when I see that lol. (Don't worry I am not a violent person! haha) But it's like did you have to put that in, couldn't you just say "yay bfp!" or something! However, I do know they don't write that with bad intentions, I'm just bitter...

Our time WILL come.


----------



## TTCBean

AMN, I wish we lived closer, it would be nice/supportive/fun to have a buddy who is going through the same things as me in person.


----------



## AMN21

I wish we lived closer too TTCBean! Seems like everyone around me has kids already and get pregnant easily! 

Its nice that you have that lady as a friend. I'm sure she will understand exactly how you are feeling. Gosh I couldn't imagine growing old, no children, grandchildren...that WILL NOT happen. We will find a way to pay for IVF if we aren't successful in the next year or so. 

It sucks that the clomid is giving you acne! I never had any side effects from it really. Yesterday I took my first 2 progesterone pills. I was so confused when I picked up my prescription at the pharmacy because they are the same exact capsules I already had at home but that I had to insert vaginally after my first IUI. So I was like um....the only difference is this label says to take by mouth. Come to find out you can take the same capsule orally, or vaginally. Weird. Lol. I guess they are supposed to be for oral use unless your doc tells you otherwise, so most pharmacies don't know that they can be used as a vaginal suppository.

I was looking it up and a lot of people said how horrible they are to take orally because of the side effects since they have to travel through your system. They complained of dizziness, nausea, sleepiness, mood swings (mostly bad moods), crazy dreams. I was like oh great lol. I took my 2 yesterday and felt normal so hopefully it stays that way. I did sleep good! I only have to take it for 6 more days. Then hopefully AF will come and go before I leave for vacation Aug 11! :thumbup:

Anyways, I hope we're not dragging you down with our posts lately Smooch!! I am definitely thrilled for you and baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## Smooch

No your not dragging me down....i totally get it and understand the frustration. No worries.
Just wish it didnt have to be so hard for women. Sucks big time!
Wheres a damn baby fairy when ya need one??? Lol
:dust:


----------



## TTCBean

AMN: 

I couldn't image it either. I dream of having children and grandbabies, it's something that MUST happen in my life time. She is a really strong woman. We WILL get pregnant!!

and Smooch, I'm glad we're not dragging you down! I am super excited about your pregnancy and can't wait to hear more about it as it progresses. :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

We do need a baby fairy!! Lol

Sorry about the BFN TTCBean. Fingers crossed for the next cycle!! I try not to read too much online about what affects infertility. I just ask my doctor if I have questions. Only because the internet can be terrible and give you so much false information. You just never know what's true! Also since I've worked in a birthing center I've seen all kinds of people get pregnant, and just come to realize that every person is different and the way their body reacts to certain things is different as well. I'd say if you have questions about the exercising, just ask your doc :thumbup:

Btw, no side effects from the oral progesterone yet...sleeping very well though!!


----------



## Smooch

Aw sorry you got bfn TTCBean :( just not fair!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

Hmmm, that is strange. I have had that happen to me before and AF did come fully but who knows, you could be different. I would say ask your RE about it, that way you know what CD you are on for sure, so the clomid is well timed.


----------



## TTCBean

How are you AMN?


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: 

I am good. A few more days left of progesterone. Still no side effects thankfully. I sleep SO good on it though! :thumbup: Today DH and I have 2 birthday parties to go to. One of my best friends that I grew up with is celebrating her son's 2nd birthday and our neice on my hubby's side is having her 1st birthday party. My mother-in-law and her boyfriend are staying with us for the weekend. They live in Kentucky. I'm glad they could come for the birthday party but having house guests isn't always my favorite thing lol. 

I can't say I'm super excited for these birthday parties, only because I am still childless...does that sound selfish? Idk, I just always feel like we are the only ones without a kid to bring to these sort of things...and then comes the questions, "oh when do you 2 finally plan on having one?" :dohh: Thats when I just fake a smile and say "hopefully soon" and try to change subject!

We were at the store yesterday looking for presents for the 2 and I just sat there thinking, gosh this would be so much easier if I had a child! We had no clue what to get lol...its funny cause you think, a kid will like anything, but then you gotta think about their age and if they will understand it or whatever. Maybe I was just thinking to much into it lmao....

One day our time will come...(hopefully sooner rather than later)


----------



## Smooch

Aw sorry TTCBean :( 
Dont ever worry about being a debbi downer....its a roller coaster of emotions this ttc business...this is where u can say all the things others may not understand.

Amn...tht sucks when ppl ask tht...and u have to play it off :( no fun.
Not selfish at all either...its understandable.

Get tht egg next cycle girls!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

How did the parties go?


----------



## Smooch

Here is our new puppy Jäger
He came yesterday.....shipped from seattle...OH sis had her female bred so we got a free pup. Hes very cute and such a sweet boy. The tv pic was hilarious lol he was literally watching tv haha.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







JÃÂ¤ger.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 1









20120721_113854-1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCBean

What an adorable pup! Is he a sable German Shepherd? GSDs are close to my heart, I've got a 3.5 y/o boy :)

Funny tv pic! haha


----------



## Smooch

He is a sable:) he's 12 weeks old. 
My mother in law has his brother and sister so he will always have a play mates since my small dogs are not interested lol


----------



## AMN21

Aw your puppy is adorable Smooch! 

The parties went well. We actually got away with no one asking us the ever annoying question. I was annoyed however at my friends son's bday party though. She sat there with 2 of her other friends with children, one who is pregnant with her 3rd now, and all they did was complain. The pregnant one saying " I didn't even want this one but oh well, my tubes will be tied after!" They just kept talking about being a mom and how the kids drive them nuts....I just sat there like wow...really. My friend knows we've been trying and how badly we want a child. I just wanted to scream. I mean I know I will have my complaints when I have a child and that being a mom is not easy, but I just felt it was inconsiderate on her part to keep that conversation going. Idk, I guess I'm just sensitive to that stuff...the joys of ttc.

Anyway I take my last 2 progesterone capsules today. I believe my period should be here, sometime after today but my nurse said it could take up to 10 days to get it. I hope it comes and is over by the time I leave for my Myrtle Beach vacation Aug 11th!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm so sorry about your friends conversations, how insensitive! I hear bickering about this and that about kids from DHs family. It's so whiny!


----------



## AMN21

Just bring it up casually...small talk. Then the conversation will build. That sucks about the clomid. I've only had 1 migraine and I NEVER want that again!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

Maybe just invite her over. Just tell her you need someone to talk to. I'm sure she will accept.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks AMN :)

Oh do you girls have an instagram account? It would be neat to connect with you girls outside bnb!


----------



## Smooch

I have Tht app on my phone ...haven't used it yet.
Not sure how it work as of yet haha


----------



## TTCBean

Haha I had it too for a long time before getting obsessed with it!


----------



## AMN21

I have one..I love instagram =) Although I will say Idk how you look people up lol...I've never had to look anyone up


----------



## TTCBean

AMN, I sent you a pm :)


----------



## AMN21

Just sent you a reply =)

Anyways, how are you ladies? I've been working all day every day. From the time the spa opens until it closes :wacko: I can't complain though we need the money so really I need all the hours I can get. Luckily the other receptionist is out of town for the week so I am working more hours than I ever have in a week here! Thankfully I do like my job. Just gets either boring or annoying sometimes, like any job lol. I am very much looking forward to my day off Sunday! 2 weeks and 2 days until I leave for vacation! Time is flying! I can't wait to spend time with my best friend again! She lives in Indiana. We've been best friends since 2007 when my hubby and her ex-hubby were in the Marine Corps. We don't get to see each other often so I'm excited! And of course just to relax with my hubby and escape reality will be great!

AF is still absent...hope the witch arrives soon! CD 50 today :dohh:


----------



## TTCBean

I have to approve it when you add me btw, my pics are private.  It's so neat "knowing" you outside Bnb!

Woo hoo, I hope you have a fabulous time on vacation! Vacations always help get my mind off TTC. We're leaving for vacation at the end of August... we also have our 1 year wedding anniversary coming up on the 12th of August! We were thinking of going to the U.P. for that weekend.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

I hear ya! Some people have all the luck it seems! I have a few friends who are about to give birth early fall. I'm dreading all their facebook posts lol. Anyway, your vacation isn't far off either then. I've only been across the bridge but never higher than Mackinac. We went to the island, which I love. I requested to follow you on instagram :thumbup: It is cool to know you outside of here!

Well ladies have a great weekend! I work all day today and tomorrow so not much of a weekend for me :dohh:


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls...been working Soo much :( had a 16 hr shift Thursday then worked another 8 just hours later ugh..now I work all weekend Thx to a dumb girl who changed her mind she wanted a job lol
Some ppl! 

Anyway hope your doing well...I hear you on the Facebook stuff..after my m/c I hated seeing anything pregnancy related..especially negative comments on it.
least when it does happen you ladies get to do it. ;) haha
and Tht will be SOON so get to it baby fairy! :dust:


----------



## TTCBean

Hope you girls had a good weekend despite having to work!

DHs cousin finally chose a name for their newborn and used DH middle name for his middle name. I really wanted to use DH middle name, if we had a boy, now it just seems odd if I do. I guess I could always use his first name... Let's just hope nobody takes my other baby names before I get a baby of my own to name. I really want to name a girl after my grandmother, her name is "old fashioned" so I doubt anyone would take it but, but still! lol


----------



## Smooch

I hope its soon too! I think its odd they used Tht name:/
You can still use it tho...your man your baby your right damn it! Lol


----------



## TTCBean

You're totally right Smooch... DH had the name first so I get to use it as I please... hahaha


----------



## Smooch

That's right! :)


----------



## AMN21

I agree with Smooch about the name thing! Lol 

Yuck on the 16 hour shift Smooch!

Anyways, I'm CD2 today girls! I thought I posted yesterday that AF finally showed but it must have been on another thread lol. I am glad its here ebcause then that means it will be gone by vacation time!! :thumbup: Although I hate having the witch at all, I always feel so gross lol...it doesn't help when its hot out either. We will be going to our county fair tomorrow night which means heat and lots of walking. That's never fun during your period as I am sure you girls know haha. I'm excited though I love our fair. If I am not mistaking we have the biggest one in Michigan since they stopped with the State Fair. 

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## TTCBean

Babydust to both of us!!!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

Oh yeah TTCBean! Dtd...dtd...dtd hahaha good luck!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

Hmm that's weird...maybe you O'ed already or will have multiple surges this cycle. That's happened to me before. Anyway just keep :sex:!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hopefully it's one of those possibilities! I tested this morning and the line was in between... not sure what to make of this, lol.


----------



## AMN21

LOL I agree! Men just don't even know! :growlmad: Anyways, I've had horrible dreams like that. I always have crazy dreams! Hubby usually laughs at all of them lol. Hope you get a super positive O test soon! 

TTC...it NEVER fails to frustrate you! :dohh:


----------



## TTCBean

How are you AMN? :)


----------



## AMN21

:happydance: yay for the positive OPK! I'm doing good. DH and I did some shopping today for our trip. We leave Saturday morning!! SOOO EXCITED! Hoping these next few days fly by!! Anyways, I hope this is the month for you TTCBean!!! Maybe during our vacation some baby magic will be with us! Lol


----------



## TTCBean

YAY, I hope we get some baby making magic while we're on our vacations! We leave for our vacation Friday afternoon! If my OPK was indeed positive, today I would be 2DPO!


----------



## Smooch

Fingers crossed for some baby magic:)
Today I go for a normal appt. And going to schedule our gender scan! Yay! Can't wait to know boy or girl so we can pick the color for the nurses.


----------



## TTCBean

Let us know how your appointment goes! 

I also can't wait to hear the gender of your baby! I can only imagine how excited you are!


----------



## Smooch

Appointment went great! Heart beat was 178bpm doc said could be a girl lol ;)
My gender scan will be the 21st...hope baby cooperates..:)


----------



## AMN21

How exciting Smooch! I can't wait to hear what your having! 

TTCBean, fingers crossed that this is it!!

I am getting very antsy and excited for my vacation! 3 more days until we leave, but only 2 days of work left! :happydance: Friday my sisters and I are taking our mom to see Kelly Clarkson and The Fray at DTE. We got tickets for her for mothers day. She loves spending time with us together so we thought that would be fun. She loves Kelly lol. This vacation is soooo long overdue!! 

Next month I will be starting school at Michigan College of Beauty, which happens to be literally 1 min from my house lol. I'm going to become a Nail Tech, I already have that position secured at my work once I graduate! I'm pretty excited! I've never been one of those career oriented women, I've always just wanted to be a wife and mother...I know sounds corny and like I'm living 50 years ago lol but that's just me. I did get married at 18 after all haha! All my friends were going to college and thinking I was crazy but I wouldn't change a thing. This program is 47 weeks, which is awesome. I did very well in high school but 12 years of school was enough for me haha! Plus this should be fun. My instructor will be my old hair stylist and neighbor, which is awesome. She's excited. 

Being a nail tech at my work, I will make my own schedule, so that definitely comes in handy once we have kids! My boss is awesome so its pretty much an ideal job for me. Plus I think I will really enjoy it! 

Anyways, DH and I were talking and we have got a nice jump into getting our finances in order so if there is still no baby by the time I am done with school, we will seriously be looking into IVF. We should then be able to afford the financing. I hope it doesn't come to that and we get lucky and conceive naturally but it's nice to think that we have a plan :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Sounds like a great plan AMN....you have alot of awesome things happening:)
Ill be at DTE tonight too! Going with my brother can't wait going g to be so much fun and it will be baby's first concert haha! Have fun!


----------



## AMN21

Haha! Thats awesome!!! It should be fun!!


----------



## Smooch

That concert rocked! So much fun...except when I dropped my pretzel:(
Lol


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

That's awesome TTCBean! And Tht O test is most def positive :)
That's great you have an appt so quickly too:) 
Hoping good things ...fingers crossed.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Smooch

Yay! :)


----------



## TTCBean

4dpo and getting af like cramping! Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls!! DH and I just got back yesterday! Myrtle Beach was AMAZING!! I was so sad to leave there...South Carolina is like my 2nd home, its where DH and I started our lives together and it was home for 3 years. It was so nice being back there. I just LOVE the SC coast! I got a lot of sun! I'm dreading when my tan leaves me lol. 

Anyways, yay on Oing TTCBean! And Smooch Kelly Clarkson was so fun! I LOVED The Fray so much!! Issac the singer, is so adorable and his voice is like heaven! Lol

I have to go to my doc tomorrow because I got another vaginal bacteria infection...ugh! I just had one last month! :nope: I think its cause I was in the water so much on vacation, weather it was the ocean, pool, waterpark. And usually it was all day. Then when I wasn't in the water I was sweating in the heat walking everywhere so I guess I should've known it was coming. My stupid body is so sensitive to this crap! I hate it! 

So not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Smooch

Happy u had such a great time AMN :) work tomorrow ...yuck! Lol


----------



## AMN21

Work hasn't been bad, been by myself all day because my boss had a class to go to so the day has flown by. I'm off tomorrow and Wed so that's nice lol!


----------



## AMN21

Btw Smooch I was just thinking about your gender scan and scrolled back through the thread and seen its tomorrow!!! EEEEEK!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Smooch

Yep AMN had the scan this morning baby is doing well and we found out we are team
:flower::pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :flower:
We are very excited and happy to now know....heres some pics from today...profile pic...baby facing us pic...and a foot pic lol
 



Attached Files:







Babygirl.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 1









20120821_113448.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









20120821_113416.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTCBean

YAY SMOOCH! I am so excited!!!! That is fabulous news!!! :D I love the new scans!!!


----------



## Smooch

Thanks def. On:cloud9:
How are things with you TTCBean?


----------



## AMN21

AWWWWWWWWWW SMOOCH!! A GIRL!! YAY! :yipee:

Was DH excited? Do you guys have a name picked out? Gosh I can't wait to be in your position!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm 9dpo and not really sure! I think I have symptoms but after so many months of no BFP I'm trying to ignore them! Just slight nausea and cramping are my major symptoms. I'm on vacation so I won't have a chance to test until next week, so that REALLY helps!


----------



## Smooch

Ill be hoping for that BFP for you:) 

Thx AMN :) my hubby was very happy and excited to see her for the first time.
We have 2 names we are debating lol
Eliana Grace & Adelyn Rose
so tough! Naming a person is a huge thing so I want to be 100% sure.
hubby favors Eliana I favor Adelyn...so we will see.
Can't wait for you girls to get those bfps!!!! :):)


----------



## AMN21

GL TTCBean! Being on vacation will definitely help!

Smooch- I love both those names! You can't go wrong! I do love name Adelyn more though! :winkwink:


----------



## TTCBean

I cannot believe it... do you see what I see? I took it with pretty diluted late night urine... will test in the morning with FMU. I feel like I'm in a dream. I can't stop shaking (that will explain the quality of my photo).... omg.

https://img528.imageshack.us/img528/6707/photoclq.jpg

DH is in shock. He said he doesn't want to get excited until I get another + in the morning.


----------



## Smooch

Omg i can totally see it...clear as day!!!!!!!!!! Has color omg....u have to take another ah! This looks like a big fat beautiful :bfp:


----------



## TTCBean

Another BFP this morning!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm going to be a Mom!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Smooch

This is great TTCBean! :dance: keep those positive tests coming this way! Haha congratulations :)


----------



## TTCBean

Omg! Look at this digital! My heart almost stopped when I read the result!!!!
https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6047/photo1dg.jpg


----------



## Smooch

:BFP: after all that time! So excited for you and DH :)
:dance: my husband wanted to say Congrats too! 
Yay! You must be just floating on:cloud9:


----------



## TTCBean

Aw thank you to both you and your husband! :D

I am totally on cloud nine, this is so exciting! And scary! Wow, I have so much going through my head!


----------



## Smooch

Get used to your head being full from now on with all the planning:) lol
And it is scary....but so exciting.


----------



## AMN21

OMG TTCBEAN!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you so much AMN!!!!! :hugs:

How are you doing?!


----------



## AMN21

Idk, today I'm just sad. Feeling kinda down and out. I am over the moon happy for you!! It's just hard to read bfp announcements, especially in this thread when it's just you, me and Smooch and your both pregnant now :cry: After I read your post that you are preggo I balled my eyes out lol...I feel silly about it :blush: I told my hubby, cause I always talk about my 2 Michigan friends on BnB to him lol. He says congrats by the way. But I couldn't help the tears rolling down my cheek. I don't know if he could tell I was crying or not, I was laying on his chest but I felt the dam about to burst so I hurried up and went in the shower. I was kind of upset with him because he acted like it was no big deal how sad I was. I brushed it off though and haven't admitted my breakdown to him yet. 

Please don't think I am not happy for you and Smooch. I am unbelievably happy!!! Just jealousy I guess. I just feel like it's never going to happen for me. I was considering abandoning this website for a little while but I can't, I'm addicted to it lol. Give me a few days and I will be just fine again! Promise :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Its understandable AMN i get it.
It will happen for you though...obviously it would be better sooner rather than later;)
You do whatever u have to do to get thru....we understand.


----------



## Rynie

Hi ladies. I'm new to this website & am looking for a clomid/ttc buddy! Firstly I feel for everyone that isn't getting anywhere like me! I really wish u all beautiful babies! :)
So my husband and I have been ttc for over 15 months with no luck. We're both 28 yrs old badly wanting a lil one of our own! I had the implanon implant in for birth control prior to us ttc. After I had it taken out I didn't get af for 6 months then finally when af arrived it came every 2 months. So for the past 2 cycles I've been on clomid, first month 50mg and 2nd month 100mg. I'm currently on cycle day 32 actually...with neg hpts. I know I ovulated on day 17 as I had my progesterone tested and my gyno was happy with the level of 33. I also had pos opks on day 17 and we had sex every day for a week covering that day. I don't know why I'm not pregnant yet when we had lots of sex and clomid made me ovulate!?! I'm holding onto little hope that I'm pregnant now since its 14 dpo and neg tests! Its just not fair...everyone around me is pregnant and getting that way fast! Anyone out there in the same boat as me and can give me some hope/success stories? I'm getting so sad. I hope u all get ur pos hpt soon.... xox


----------



## Smooch

Hey Rynie i hope you get your positive
I was lucky it took me by month 4 to get pregnant...we unfortunatly miscarried june 2011...so we are beyond excited to be due in January

TTCBean here just got her positive test the other day after over a year of trying sl there are success stories of those trying to conceive there are alot of great threads and great women here that are very helpful.
Good luck with this crazy roller coaster of ttc;)


----------



## AMN21

Hi Rynie!! As Smooch said TTCBean just got her pos and she was also on clomid. I think this was her 3 round of it, not sure. Anyways, my husband and I have been TTC for 15 months also. We've been together 7 years, married 6. The whole time pretty much NTNP. It been a roller coaster to say the least. We did 2 IUIs, one in one in April and one in May and both were unsuccessful. My body didn't react to the clomid so I did both IUIs with injectables which worked great! However, the problem isn't really me, my hubby's sperm count is slightly low and the morphology is as well. So he is taking Fertilaid for men to see how that helps. Have you considered going to a fertility specialist? Has your hubby been checked out?


----------



## Rynie

AMN21 said:


> Hi Rynie!! As Smooch said TTCBean just got her pos and she was also on clomid. I think this was her 3 round of it, not sure. Anyways, my husband and I have been TTC for 15 months also. We've been together 7 years, married 6. The whole time pretty much NTNP. It been a roller coaster to say the least. We did 2 IUIs, one in one in April and one in May and both were unsuccessful. My body didn't react to the clomid so I did both IUIs with injectables which worked great! However, the problem isn't really me, my hubby's sperm count is slightly low and the morphology is as well. So he is taking Fertilaid for men to see how that helps. Have you considered going to a fertility specialist? Has your hubby been checked out?

I got af today so im a bit sad :cry: Im seing my doctor/gyno tomorrow and i know she'll increase my level of clomid to 150mg this time,,..so fingers crossed! Yeah my hubby has been tested and everythings fine with him. Well havent gone to a fertility specialist yet, only a gyno doctor. Ill see how this month goes with my 3rd round of clomid and let you know. After that i dont know what my plan is :wacko:


----------



## Rynie

Smooch said:


> Hey Rynie i hope you get your positive
> I was lucky it took me by month 4 to get pregnant...we unfortunatly miscarried june 2011...so we are beyond excited to be due in January
> 
> TTCBean here just got her positive test the other day after over a year of trying sl there are success stories of those trying to conceive there are alot of great threads and great women here that are very helpful.
> Good luck with this crazy roller coaster of ttc;)

Hi Smooch...nah i got my af today :cry: Im so happy for you that your finially having a baby! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Rynie! GL on the next cycle. I am awaiting AF right now. I am CD30...hopefully AF comes on its own this time...I had to take progesterone last time to bring it on because I was having a long cycle :dohh: I feel like its coming on though. My boobs are sore, been cramping and bloated. I plan to get back on track charting and using the opks again starting this next cycle.


----------



## Rynie

Oh i really hope you get your af soon so you can get started again. I hated waiting for it to show after 6 months of not getting af after i stopped bc. I wonder if things would be the same if i never had bc all those years....i wonder if bc stuffed me up! (bc=birth control) 
Well im looking forward to day 17(as thats when i seem to ovulate)!!! 
Why cant it be easy like it is for most people!!!


----------



## AMN21

I hear ya! You spend all that time on BC worrying that if you miss one or don't take it at the right time that you would be pregnant right away! Now I'm like what the hell! :haha: I hope AF comes soon, I used to always be regular then just before my IUI's they became longer :shrug: I just really hope to conceive naturally (VERY SOON!!) and not have to do IVF because how expensive it is! But if it comes to that I know it will be worth it. We'll be looking into it if I am not pregnant by spring next year.


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! How is everyone? I'm sittin here at work watching the clock lol. Anyways, I am CD33 today, and I feel like this is going to be a long cycle again :dohh: I am holding off on calling my RE for progesterone again because I do feel like AF is coming on. I expect it any day...any moment! My boobs still hurt, I'm bloated, eating everything in sight :haha: Sounds like pregnancy BUT I keep getting BFNs so I guess it's a waiting game. If AF doesn't show next week I will be calling my nurse. How frustrating!

Well hope all of you are having a good day! :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Ooh I like the pregnancy thing better than the AF thing :)
Lol.


----------



## AMN21

Lol I'd prefer the pregnancy thing :wacko:


----------



## AMN21

So TMI, but I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was light pink. I think AF is coming on its own! Yay! Of course I'd rather be preggo but since I am not I am glad the witch is coming on her own :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Yeah better she come on her own :/ stupid AF.


----------



## AMN21

Yup she is definitely here. I hate her but new cycle, means another try. FXed!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck on your next cycle AMN!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Any bump pictures Smooch? :)


----------



## AMN21

I'm curious about a bump pic as well Smooch! I expect to see your bumps ladies!! :haha:


----------



## Smooch

Lol I haven't taken one yet..there's definitely a bump! Ill get one on here soon.
hows everyones holiday weekend? I had to work an extra day :/ but still had fun with family :)
Went to Carter's and got stuff for baby girl ..they had a 50% off everything sale...was great couldnt pass that up:)


----------



## AMN21

Someone else just mentioned the Carters sale in one of my bnb friends pregnancy journal lol. You can never have enough clothes I say! :winkwink: I can't wait to see your bump! 

AF is on her way out for me! I think she will be gone completely tomorrow :thumbup: I'm going to start the charting and everything again. I just had a friend of mine announce she is pregnant on fb today and also a friend had her 3rd baby today. So FB is not very nice for me today. I swear half my friends list is pregnant or just had a baby! ONE DAY, it will be my turn and I'm going to shout it from the rooftops lol! 

Hope you ladies are enjoying your Labor day! DH and I are still off work today so it's been a nice long weekend :thumbup: He goes back to school tomorrow. I feel bad for him because he works full time and then goes to school 3 days a week right after work :dohh: I have orientation Friday for my nail class and then I start next week. I'm pretty excited and also nervous. Hope I'm good at it! Summer is over, well unofficially but I am definitely ready for fall! Winter, however, can stay far away!


----------



## Smooch

I cant wait until you are shouting your pregnancy AMN :dance: That is going to be awesome.
I agree with fall too...not wantkng winter but im over this humid yucky weather...next week we are heading to the renaisance 
Cant wait love going there.
You will do great for your class too...will be exciting.

How are you doing TTCBean??? Getting tht morning sickness at all?


----------



## TTCBean

I can't wait till you get your BFP AMN!! It will be an amazing day I am sure!

I am doing good! No morning sickness yet, though I am only 5 weeks today. Just nausea here and there. Last night I had food aversion, couldn't stomach eating what I made for dinner even though it sounded delicious when I was making it, LOL. Fatigue is kicking my butt, too. But I don't mind all these symptoms :)!

It's so hot and humid today, I cannot wait for the autumn weather!

What's the renaisance Smooch?


----------



## Smooch

I never got sick to where I actually threw up..yay! Lol
I did have food aversions lol 
Renaissance festival is the best!!! Its in Holly MI off Dixie hwy.
Its a whole interactive event based on the 16th century..they have awesome stores...great food...shows ..jousts....archery just so much cool stuff...goes thru Sep 30 I think ...20 bucks a ticket at the gate..so worth it. Def look it up..I try to go every year:)


----------



## TTCBean

Smooch said:


> I never got sick to where I actually threw up..yay! Lol
> I did have food aversions lol
> Renaissance festival is the best!!! Its in Holly MI off Dixie hwy.
> Its a whole interactive event based on the 16th century..they have awesome stores...great food...shows ..jousts....archery just so much cool stuff...goes thru Sep 30 I think ...20 bucks a ticket at the gate..so worth it. Def look it up..I try to go every year:)

Oh okay, I thought you meant a Renaissance fair!!! I wasn't sure if you meant a hotel or a restaurant instead, LOL. I just looked it up, looks like so much fun! 2.5 hours away from me though. I'd totally go if it was closer!


----------



## AMN21

Thanks girls :hugs:

We're hoping to make it to the Renaissance Fair this year! We've never been but we heard a lot about it. I'll have to see how far it is from me though! At least you ladies get to be all big and preggo in the cool weather! I would definitely prefer that!


----------



## Smooch

If you can AMN u will love the Renaissance festival :)
And being prego in cooler months will be nice..but being prego for Thanksgiving and Christmas?! I'm gonna gain like 30 lbs just from those holidays! Haha so Much yummy treats ;)


----------



## AMN21

Ahh yes my favorite holidays ever!!! Can't wait for all the food! :haha: I just looked up Holly and its an hour and a half drive, not too bad if we spend the whole day there.


----------



## Smooch

That's what we usually do..there's so many shops and thing's to do..u can easily spent the day
:) can't wait.


----------



## TTCBean

Wish I was closer, would love to go! and I hear you about the holiday treats ;) hoping I don't pig out too much... I love holiday cookies and cakes! I can't wait till I actually get a bump!! Excited to go clothes shopping. ;)


----------



## AMN21

Well once you have a bump TTCBean, I want to see it!! Lol

What cities are you ladies living in? I forgot :dohh:


----------



## TTCBean

I'll post pictures for sure :D

I live in Kalamazoo! Where are you again? lol


----------



## AMN21

Oh yeah! I knew one of you lived in Kalamazoo, my aunts live there. I'm in Monroe. About 2 1/2 hours southeast from you :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

AMN21 said:


> Oh yeah! I knew one of you lived in Kalamazoo, my aunts live there. I'm in Monroe. About 2 1/2 hours southeast from you :thumbup:

If you ever come to Kalamazoo, we should meet up! :flower:


----------



## Smooch

I live in a small town called capac.
Oh and we decided on Adelyn Rose for our baby girl! Yay mine wins hahaha


----------



## AMN21

That would be nice TTCBean! Smooch I love the name!! <3 I had to google your city Smooch lol, you're only 2 hours north of me.


----------



## TTCBean

I had to Google it too, never heard of it before! and Smooch, I love the name :)!

Did you two ever watch the movie "The Business of Being Born" ? It's absolutely amazing! My husband and I are researching home birth or at least a natural birth and this really made us lean more towards it. I have two appointments set up with two different home birth midwives and rescheduled my OBGYN appointment with a midwife at the practice. I am very excited about this journey, I just worry sometimes that this bean won't stick, but I try not to think about that at all.


----------



## Smooch

2 hrs that's pretty close ...so funny how we all got to talking and really don't live super far lol

TTCBean...worrying is a part of pregnancy but just try to focus more on the positive :)
I have seen the business of being born...2 times lol sure I'll watch it again..I also just ordered the book they wrote based on labor and delivery :) forget the name right now lmao


----------



## AMN21

I have heard of it but not seen it. I will have to check it out! I'm sure the worrying never stops until the baby is in your arms so just enjoy every minute!

I think its pretty awesome that we all live fairly close to each other and are buddies on here :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

Any books or movie recommendations ladies? I'm trying to get as informed as possible, lol. I have _What to Expect When You're Expecting_ and _Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy_.

Me and two of my girl friends are going out tonight. I am a little nervous of questions they will potentially ask me, especially because I don't plan on drinking. We're going to a BYOB painting class. We planned this before I got my BFP, didn't actually think I'd get pregnant this month. Last weekend one of the girls that's going asked me if I was pregnant, and I said "noooo" and she replied with "I bet you want to tell your Mom first anyway!" and I just smiled (I never told her we were TTC or anything!). So no idea if she thinks I am or what, hahaha.


----------



## TTCBean

Okay I'm back and omg, my friends got it out of me!!! Too early for my liking but they were SO happy for me! They noticed I wasn't drinking and immediately asked if I was pregnant and then I didn't say anything about of shock they knew right away. It made me SO nervous to say it out loud to someone else besides this forum and my DH.


----------



## AMN21

Aw lol. Well hopefully they are good friends who will keep it quiet for now until you are ready to tell everyone. It's going to be so hard for me to keep it quiet for 12 weeks but I'm going to do my best! How was your painting class? I've never heard of a BYOB painting class but that sounds like a ton of fun! Lol! As for books I'm not sure, there are so many. Just go to a book store and check out the parenting aisle. I sat in Borders (before they all closed up! Grr) for hours before reading different ones lol. I heard The Girlfriend's Guide to Pregnancy is funny. I think that's what it is called. I guess it like What to Expect, but in more of a girl talk kind of way.

Anyway, I'm stuck at work and time is going by SO SLOWLY!! I hate working Saturdays! :gun:


----------



## TTCBean

I told my friend that we're contemplating a homebirth and she mentioned her daughters friend recently had one. She said once I come out as being pregnant, she'll ask her who she used, book recommendations, etc. Well being sneaky (more like impatient) as I am... lol... I went on her FB and found the friend, and (had a hunch) and typed in the midwife I am leaning towards on her friends list! And viola! She was friends with her! (The midwife seems to be into social media which is great since I'm addicted to the Internet lol) :) I've heard she is the *best* near Kzoo so I'm excited to hear more about her! She's been practicing homewifery since 1981! and has given birth to more than 1,000 babies. We meet her this Friday - I am so excited!


----------



## Smooch

well im glad you told your friends TTCBean its good i think...other than family i told a couple good friends.

I hate working saturdays too Amn they just stink lol

I had a blast at the Renaissance festival...had yummy treats and got my self a cute little booby buddy dragon hahah 
I had to get it lol always wanted one...and this one had a cupcake charm so it was perfect. 
They have the funnest and most silly things there lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-09_16-51-25_192.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCBean

Ha ha, that is so cute Smooch! I'm glad you had fun! :)


----------



## AMN21

Lol Smooch that is hilarious and cute! TTCBean that is great about the midwife. Hope it all works out! She sounds awesome :thumbup:

AFM I am getting a cold, ughhhh:cold: Of course the week I start school! Hope it goes away quick.


----------



## Smooch

Yuck...getting sick is never fun...but really no good when when your starting school.
Hope you better fast.


----------



## TTCBean

Going in to see my obgyn this afternoon, been waking up the past two nights with really bad 'stabbing' pains that radiate to my left and right lower abdominal area. :( I talked to a nurse and she said it would be wise to come in, just to make sure nothing is going wrong and be safe. I am wondering if the Clomid gave me ovarian cysts or something...


----------



## Smooch

Hoping all is okay! I had a huge ovarian cyst double the size of my uterus and didn't even know it...doc couldn't believe I was just walking around all that time. Needed surgery for removal.
Is a good idea just to be safe to get looked at. Keep us posted.


----------



## TTCBean

Was that while pregnant? That's amazing though you didn't even know you had a cyst that big!

I am so scared! I am reading about Corpus luteum cysts caused by Clomid, and apparently those can give false positive HPT because they produce HCG! :( Ugh!


----------



## Smooch

No more Google for you! Its the root of all evil.
Just try and stay as positive as possible.
my cyst was with last pregnancy...but ended in unknown MC June of 2011.

Just relax and no doing searches on this subject anymore....won't help you...will just discourage you.
I'm thinking good positive thoughts and sending em your way. Really hope all will be just fine.


----------



## TTCBean

I know, Google is so very evil. I need to step away from the computer and keep my mind occupied until my appointment. It's at 1pm. I should go work out or do some laundry, lol. Thanks for the positive thoughts, I sure need them! Trying to keep my chin up!!


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean I hope all is well. Sending positive thoughts your way! Keep us updated.

AFM, I am still feeling the same :dohh: My first night of school was pretty boring cause they didn't have the books for us or our nail kits. Hoping we get them tonight! We pretty much just sat there for 3 1/2 hours getting to know each other lol. There are only 4 of us so that didn't take long. The day classes are bigger than nights. Should be a fun class though, its mostly hands on, which I like and the girls in my class are pretty cool. I feel bad for one girl though because she is from Romania. She just moved to the states 8 years ago and she has a hard time understanding and speaking English. Hopefully me and the other 2 girls can help her out. She is very nice.


----------



## TTCBean

Just got back from my appointment. At this point the midwife thinks it's just ligaments that support the uterus stretching and growing. Since I have no bleeding, discharge, or odd smells they don't think it's an infection or a miscarriage. They did an ultrasound and I got to see a little yolk sack... omg I teared up, my baby is so tiny! They didn't have a vaginal ultrasound thing available so I have to go back tomorrow at 11 and they will do that so I can hear the heart beat to completely rule out anything that could be wrong. The midwife said if we hear the heartbeat and everything is fine, we're just going to "ignore" the pain since it's most likely just growing bits! Yah!!! I have a little bean in there, for real!


----------



## TTCBean

and to add, I hate Google!!! LOL never am I going to randomly research stuff to freak myself out.


----------



## Smooch

Yes Google can be dangerous lol
Some ppl do get very strong pains that are very normal..so that's probably what is happening to you.
how exciting you got to see tiny baby Aw....and yay heart beat tomorrow will be so awesome!!


----------



## AMN21

That awesome you got to see your lil bean TTCBean! So glad things are looking positive. Using the internet to self diagnose is no good lol, webmd will make you think your dying :haha:

Anyways, last night I get home from school and DH says "I have to tell you something that will make you sad and happy at the same time" so I said ok :shrug: and he then told me that his brother and sis in law are having just found out they are pregnant again. They have a 2 year old, the one who just went through his 3rd open heart surgery 2 weeks ago (I think I told you girls about that). They haven't told anyone yet, only my DH. I immediately walked into our bedroom and started BALLING :cry: DH followed me in and sat with me for a good half hour while I cried. I am of course happy for them, they planned on trying for another after their son's surgery but I didn't think it would come right away! I just feel so angry and sad when people have babies right when they want it and here me and DH are, over a year now of trying and no baby. Life is just unfair, and I know I shouldn't look at this all so negatively but I told DH I just need time to get over it and I will be my positive self again. It's just getting harder and harder. DH was very sympathetic and helpful last night though. I know he was sad too.


----------



## Smooch

I'm glad he was there for you..I get that....last year after my miscarriage ..I would get so sad/angry..when friends and family announced their pregnancies. After time it was easier and was happy foe them just hard.


----------



## TTCBean

I know exactly how you felt AMN! I feel for you and your DH. Just keep your head up, when you do get pregnant it will be the most amazing feeling in the world. It WILL be worth the wait!!! I cannot wait for it to happen for you!... 

I never in a million years thought I'd actually get pregnant after over a year TTC with issues. I purchased a book last month on how to deal with living child-free due to infertility. I read the book even though I'm pregnant now and it makes me feel so so very blessed and amazed. Every day I feel like I am disbelief still, it's crazy! 

We're rootin' and tootin' for you amn!!! Come on sticky bean!


----------



## AMN21

:hugs: Thank you ladies! It means a lot to have you girls to talk to :hugs:

You ladies will be the first to know of my bfp, well aside from DH lol


----------



## TTCBean

Girls I am so scared! I noticed quite a bit of red thick blood tonight :( and I've been having the worst cramping ever. I called the after-hours nurse line and just waiting to hear back what to do... :(


----------



## Smooch

This recently happened to a friend of mine..turned out just fine....but the nurse will most likely tell you to go to the hospital....which if your worried may be a good idea just to be safe. Praying all will be okay.


----------



## TTCBean

:( Was diagnosed with a threatened abortion. Cramping has been pretty severe and bleeding has been on and off. I got an u/s and the baby measured at 6w6d and had a heart beat of 112bpm. I had a beta too and it was good. The doctor said even though the u/s and beta were good, it is still a 50/50 chance now. So I'm in the waiting game.


----------



## Smooch

:( hubby and I are praying TTCBean!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you for the prayers!

:( hope this bean sticks. I haven't had any bleeding for a couple hours but still having really bad cramping! :(

I'm also in a pickle - DH's cousin flew in from the Netherlands to take a road trip with us to Florida... we're supposed to leave tomorrow. :( I feel like complete crap right now, this is stressful!


----------



## Smooch

Well you do whatever your comfortable with as far as the trip goes....gotta look out for you first. What does your DH think?


----------



## TTCBean

Dh says its all up to me. He said he will do whatever I feel comfortable doing, he is being very sweet and understanding about the whole situation. He said if we go I don't have to do my share of the driving and I can relax the whole time and if I feel sick he will lay in bed with me at the condo we are staying at. It's great having such a supportive partner.


----------



## Smooch

Aw yeah I'm so glad he's so supportive. That's great. So you can do whatever u want guilt free.
Just relax and take it easy no matter which you decide.


----------



## AMN21

Omg TTCBean :hugs: I am praying for you! I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. I hope your bean sticks!! That's great that your DH is being so supportive. Relax as much as you can. When do you go back to the doctors to check everything?


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! How are you doing? Been thinking and praying for you TTCBean, I hope all is well. Smooch, I am still waiting on a bump picture!! :haha: 

I'm CD 19 today, still awaiting O day. My opk this morning looked good, have to take another later. I'm thinking I will get a positive tomorrow or Thursday. At least I hope so!! Anyways, I just wanted to drop in and say hi :hi:


----------



## Smooch

TTCBean hubby and i are hoping all is well for you we are thinking of you.

AMN heres to tht opk being nice and dark:) heres a pic i took earlier...wasnt easy taking it of myself lol...it will just have to do ;) lol
 



Attached Files:







ResizedImage_1347908650430.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCBean

Omg, Smooch! You look so awesome, look at that bump! I love it :)!

I am doing good over all. My bad cramping hasn't happened since the hospital, but I've been getting like a pinching/pulling type cramping which I read is supposed to be normal. I am still spotting though which worries me :( it's just brown old blood, but still. I am in FL right now, until Sunday night. Taking it easy, just relaxing on the beach and eating lots of yummy food, lol, my nausea hasn't been as bad since the hospital so my appetite is INSANE. I feel home sick, I miss my dog and want to cuddle in my own bed! lol but the weather is beautiful so that helps.


----------



## Smooch

Thx ;) I'm glad your getting some relax time...must be beautiful there.
and brown blood usually isn't a huge worry...friend of mine had that for a week she is now 10 weeks and going strong. Just enjoy your time:) just hoping and praying for the very best:)


----------



## AMN21

Smooch you are absolutely adorable pregnant! Love your bump!

TTCBean, I'm glad to hear you are doing a little better. Brown old blood sounds much better than bright red! I bet Florida is amazing right now, its chilly here these past 2 days but I am loving it. I'm ready for fall! No fall like a Michigan fall :thumbup: I know how it is on vacation and to be ready to be home in your bed! 

AFM, CD 20 and my opk is almost there! Tomorrow better be positive damnit! I'm Oing so late this cycle but I am not surprised since my past few cycles have been longer. Sometimes I wake up and think screw temping and opks BUT I am going to try to keep at it. It just gets to be stressful but TTC is stressful no matter what! Anyways here's my latest opk from a few hours ago.

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/opk_zpsda7abfaf.jpg


----------



## Smooch

Should be a full positive very soon :)
I'm looking forward to fall too..cider and donuts..yum! Have to take my doggies to Yates cider mill...you ladies ever go? Nice trails to walk there.


----------



## AMN21

Nope never been there. I am very much looking forward to going to the apple orchards here though! We are going to Applefest the weekend of Oct 6th at one of our orchards here, its a lot of fun for families. I am very much looking forward to cider and apple pie! Lol...we like to pick apples from the trees but I guess the apple trees didn't do so well this year because we had such a mild winter and hott spring/summer, so I'm not sure if they'll have any to pick :shrug:

Anyways, waiting on that positive, will see what tomorrow brings :coffee:


----------



## AMN21

Sooooo no positive OPT yet...and its CD23:dohh: WHAT THE HELL!!! :growlmad:
I've had quite a few that were close and I would swear that the next one would be positive but nope. I am almost out of opts! I'm frustrated and debating on weather or not to even chart or take these anymore. I know I just started it all up again but now I remember why I took a break. Plus with school and work, I don't need extra things to put on my mind. IDk, I'm annoyed with it! lol


----------



## AMN21

How do you explain this????? :wacko:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/0923121900_zps3a526b12.jpg

Isn't the line supposed to be super faint to almost non visible at some point in your cycle? Mine starts at CD9 to today CD24! And still no positive yet!! Its sooo late in my cycle to be Oing. I have no clue if my cycle is going to be long, or if I am ever going to ovulate...I'm over it!:dohh:


----------



## TTCBean

AMN, I didn't ovulate until CD24 my last cycle! My last cycle was the same with the opks, pretty visible since pretty early on but not quite positive. I thought it was hopeless, but then I got my positive opk and then magically positive hpt! Hope that gives you some hope :) just hang in there, any day now it should happen!! GL!

Oh and no spotting or cramping for 3 days now! I am so happy it stopped. I am home now and going to schedule a follow up with my obgyn tomorrow morning, they called this week wanting to see me. I can't believe I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## AMN21

Thanks TTCBean! I feel a little better now! I'm so glad that your bleeding and cramping has stopped! Did you have fun in Florida?? I seen all your pics on instagram :thumbup: Your gonna be so cute with a bump! I think you will be all belly cause your so tiny! hehe. Hope everything goes ok when you go to the doctors! I'll be praying :hugs:


----------



## Smooch

I can understand why you would be so frustrated AMN...that's a whole lot of opks!
The things us women put ourselves thru for this is bananas;)

That's great about the cramping and bleeding stopped! Yep 8 weeks! Yay! 
Hope your vacation was a blast!

I'm doing well... waiting on some nursery items to be delivered ...going up north with a friend Thia weekend..she's prego too...should be fun. :) other than that same same..been feeling pretty good....back and hip pain but meh...I can handle it.....all worth it:)


----------



## AMN21

Still no positive yet...and its still close...ahhhhhhh! I only have like 3 opts left...so after that guess I will just have to wait and see when AF arrives :shrug:

Smooch your trip up north sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

I had loads of fun in FL... when I didn't have m/s! haha! It started being really bad about 3 days before we left and practically stayed the whole time. Now that I am home I don't have it anymore, funny how that worked out :) I liked it though, because to me that means baby is still alive and well!

It's crazy how much I am craving dairy products! Ice cream, whole milk, cheeses, etc. I'm guessing baby is letting me know I need more calcium! I usually don't drink milk, but the other day I had 3 big glasses in a row, LOL.

I see my obgyn on Thursday at noon. Cannot wait, I believe they'll do a quick scan to make sure everything is still OK from last weekend. I had an appt. with a midwife today but I cancelled and will reschedule, once I get an OK from the doc I'll feel better about the whole home birth/midwife thing.

Have fun on your trip Smooch :) Where up north are you headed? DH family has a cabin in Paradise in the U.P. I love Lake Superior... even though it's always so cold, lol.

Good luck AMN, hope you get a positive before you run out of OPKs!


----------



## Smooch

Happy you had fun TTCBean:) and glad u had m/s lol ;);) good sign
that's exactly where I'm going lol paradise MI....figured has to be a good time of it's called paradise haha. Looking toward to it. Can't wait to hear good things from your appt:) my next appt is Oct 2 just a routine one....this Friday is my v day..yay!!


----------



## AMN21

I don't think I will be getting that pos opt..only have 1 left which I will do when I get off work. Ah well..I'm not stressing over it anymore! I really want to get a CBFM but I just don't have the extra money right now, they are kinda expensive! Hopefully I can get one soon!

TTCBean, yay for the doc appt. and m/s :haha:I can't wait to hear an update! 

Smooch, I had to look up what v day meant lmao. Yay for v day!!


----------



## Smooch

AMN that is so damn frustrating :/ ...and I had to look up v day awhile back too lollipop


----------



## AMN21

It is frustrating. I don't even know if I will O this cycle...it's been close positives the whole damn cycle it seems! We'll see when AF decides to show.

Well I am off to school, hope you girls are well :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

What a stupid appointment! The doctor at the ER wanted a follow-up, this definitely wasn't. I even told the nurse he wanted another beta, etc. Basically I just told my life history, did loads of blood work, and now wait around for two weeks until I see an actual doctor. The nurse didn't believe my due date based off the u/s at the ER. She changed my due date on my chart to April 27, based on my last period date. I told her it's incorrect as I used OPK and BBT and the u/s said the same thing I predicted. This all confirms why I want a natural, home birth. All this medical intervention seems so over done. I basically got bombarded with information about Similac formula and coupons, free offers, blah blah. I got nowhere and feeling deflated. I asked about an u/s to confirm baby is still well, and she hit her hand on the table and said "That just cannot be done! You need a real medical reason!" Uhh! Hello? I bled for a week. I asked her if I am paying for it, why does it matter. She didn't answer me, just said the same bs over again. So no u/s, no beta, didn't get anywhere. How cruddy! I was going to tell my Grandma tomorrow for her birthday I was pregnant, but now I am not sure.

I mean, I feel pregnant still. Nausea, sore boobs, food aversions, fatigue. I have no reason to doubt bean isn't well, I just wanted reassurance. :( I really thought this "follow up" would actually FOLLOW up.


----------



## AMN21

Aww TTCBean that's shitty! Excuse my language but it seems fitting. What a rotten lady. So when will you see your OB again? I hope soon so you can get some comfort. Have you called your OB office and told them about the bleeding and expressed your concern about everything? You would think they would get you in to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Smooch

That's beyond messed up!!! :/ I'd be pissed.
I'd call ur ob/midwife just to put your mind at ease... 2 weeks seems long to wait after what u been thru. And with all ur symptoms ..sounds like baby is all good..but would be nice for that extra reassurance.


----------



## TTCBean

The nurse I saw works with my obgyn and the midwife I saw before at the same practice. They are supposed to be on the same page, ugh. I see the ob in 2 weeks from now. The thing I don't understand is the midwife at the practice called me saying she'd like a follow up with me, so when I called and scheduled I got this nurse instead, I didn't realize this appointment wouldn't get me anywhere. This is a rotten situation! 

Even though the bleeding and cramping stopped, you would still think a follow up would include a scan and blood test to check levels. It just doesn't make sense to me.

I kept asking if the appointment was the follow up from the ER, she kept saying yes...


----------



## AMN21

Well just try to relax and take it easy and get through these 2 weeks. I'll be thinking about you and baby! Hope your next appointment is much better!!


----------



## AMN21

Idk if I ever mentioned my insurance situation to you girls, I'm too lazy to scroll back through the pages lol. So if I am repeating myself, I'm sorry! But we have BCBS of New Jersey. DH's job is head quartered there. NJ is a mandated state for fertility coverage, something I have recently found out. So I've been looking into if we could get any coverage. Well today I sent an e-mail to the financial girl at my fertility clinic. I looked on my insurance's website BCBS of NJ and found the authorization form I need for fertility coverage. I attached it to the e-mail so she could see it. It has to be filled out by my FS then sent to my insurance for approval. So I am praying there is a chance for us to get coverage! We would love to go right to IVF! Gosh it would be amazing if they would cover it!!! We'll see what happens. FXed!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks AMN!

Wow that's amazing, I really hope it works out! That would be awesome!


----------



## TTCBean

I told my Mom and Grandma this morning, I feel so weird! My Mom's first question was "Where do you think baby was conceived?" LOL what a funny question to answer... I told them both not to tell people until I do so myself personally. It's going to be so hard for them, especially my Mom, she is the biggest blabber mouth on the planet, lol. Yikes, now that I told them everything has to go smooth from here! Nervous ball.


----------



## Smooch

AMN I so hope you can get coverage for that....how awesome that would be!:)

TTCBean I'm glad to hear you told them..hopefully they can keep it quiet till your rdy lol
we are on our way to paradise MI:) we have our snacks and music :) should be fun.
hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## AMN21

Ugh today is not my day! People at work are driving me nuts! 

Anyways, I hope you have fun Smooch! I wish I was getting away for the weekend BUT I still work tomorrow :dohh: I'll have my 2 days off after though.

TTCBean that's awesome you told them! I bet they are so happy and excited! Funny that your mom asked where lmao!

Keep your fingers crossed for me that we get the coverage!


----------



## TTCBean

How is Paradise, Smooch?

AMN, have you heard back from your insurance yet??

My best friend back home asked if she and her fiance could come visit July 2013! I'm so excited, I haven't seen her since my wedding. In reply I told her that she is more than welcome to come, as long as she doesn't mind having a baby around! I am so excited to hear what she has to say in reply. I've been wanting to spill the beans to her since the day I found out!


----------



## AMN21

Aw how exciting! I haven't heard anything yet. I e-mailed it to the girl at my clinic but she doesn't get back in her office until tomorrow so I should hear something soon. I just want to know what she has to say about it. Like if I need to meet with my RE first or if they will just fill it out and send it. HOPING AND PRAYING for a good outcome![-o&lt;

Hope you both had a great weekend! Work was pretty awful this past Saturday! I can't wait for this weekend though, we're going to Applefest in New Boston with some family. Should be fun :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls....had a great weekend...didnt have much service up there in parsdise lol
Weather was perfect...hadmalot of fun site seeing snd walking trails...i kept up with everyone tho lol...TTCBean thats cool u told her its fun letting ppl in on such a great thing.
Amn i so hope u get that coverage...everything crossed for you i have a normalappt todzy then back to work :/
Oh my hubby felt the baby kick last night yay! Was very exciting....heres a 24 week bump pic i took b4 i left up north.....
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-28_09-30-12_504-1.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AMN21

YAAAAAAAAAY! Bump pic! Finally! I love it...you're too cute! lol

Anyways, I did get an e-mail back from Sarah, my insurance/financial girl and she wanted me to send my insurance info to her again so she could look further into it. Well before making her do anything unnecessary, I decided to call my insurance myself, which I should have done in the first place :dohh: I already knew what my policy covers for infertility which is just diagnostics (testing and the ultrasounds) but I called to ask what the authorization form was about. In my head, (I'm not very insurance savvy, my hubby deals with all that mostly lol) I thought it was just a general authorization form for everyone. But I guess it's only for people's whose policy requires authorization. Mine does not since it only covers diagnostics anyway, no treatments. 

So DH does insurance enrollment next month and we are going to look over different plans and see if his work offers any with full infertility coverage. PRAYING THEY DO!!! I just feel like it's not going to happen naturally...and its killing me not to be able to do any treatments. Even another IUI right now would be great but it's all so damn expensive! Grr!


----------



## Smooch

I am hoping it all works out AMN:)
How are u feeling TTCBean? 

I have a head cold right now:( no fun at all.
I'm stuck at work which doesn't help lol


----------



## TTCBean

I really love your belly picture Smooch!! I am just getting over a head cold! I hope you feel better soon.
Good luck with AMN, I really hope it all works out for you. Keep us updated! :)

I'm feeling pretty good, nausea in the p.m. and _really_ tired by the afternoon. That is one symptom I could live without, fatigue. I haven't been able to work out since last week! and forget about all my house chores, haha, my DH is so nice, I am glad he doesn't mind some messy areas in the house lol... I'm going to try to do a small workout routine this morning, and then take my dog to the woods for a hike (that I know I can do). Tomorrow I'm 10 weeks!!! (my ticker is a day off lol) I can't believe how fast this is going, feels like yesterday I got my bfp!!


----------



## AMN21

Glad your both doing well aside from your head colds! TTCBean it does seem like just yesterday you announced your bfp! Crazy!

We are going to Applefest in New Boston today with some family. Should be a good time! Also making a stop at the apple orchard there and a pumpkin patch! I can't help myself from thinking, gosh I wish I had a child to take this too and enjoy with them. Soon enough, I hope! I'm CD37 today...thirty freakin seven! :dohh: No AF, so sign of AF but I figure that would be cause I Oed late, if I ever did at all...I stopped taking the OPTs on CD24 I think and they were still almost positives. I stopped temping then too. Guess we will see what happens. Took an hpt a few days ago, bfn, not schocking. I will give myself a few more days before I ask for progesterone from my RE to bring on AF.

Also my sis is in the process of doing her FET this month! I hope all goes well and she gets preggo again! My nephew will be 1 next month! Time certainly does fly!


----------



## TTCBean

I went to a "party" last night with those two friends I told... well several dietcoke and vodkas later (not me LOL, them! I had hot chocolate :) ) one of them said to another friend of ours "So did you tell her the news?!" and I was like "What news?!" and she said "Oh no, are you not telling people now?" and the lady said "well now it's obvious, you're pregnant!" ok so that was unexpected, but she's a real nice person. She tried for years to have a child, finally decided to adopt and then ended up pregnant before they got the adopted child! Anyways, my OTHER friend that knows, who was pretty drunk at the time started telling everyone we talked to, thankfully I didn't know most of them. and then on top of it all, LOL, my husband blurted out to a neighbour couple of ours.

I guess the cats outta the bag.


----------



## Smooch

Lol ...its okay...telling the news is so fun:) enjoy it chick!


----------



## TTCBean

I did enjoy it, it was fun getting so many hugs and congratulations! It was just surprising, I guess I imaged telling people myself and it being all different. LOL I guess I didn't mentally prepare myself for it! Maybe now the pressures off :)


----------



## AMN21

Aw I bet its exciting to finally tell some people though!


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! Just wanted to drop in and say hi while I have some down time at work. I'm CD2...AF came on her own! :wohoo: I was just going to e-mail my nurse about getting a script for progesterone again to bring it on, when she decided to show. So last cycle was 38 days, I hate how irregular my cycles have been :dohh: 

How was your weekend ladies? Mine was fun, we went to Applefest, had a bunch of fair food :toothpick: and apple dumplings!! SOOO YUMMY! I need to learn how to make those. Then we went to a pumpkin patch and DH and I picked pumpkins to carve this weekend lol.


----------



## TTCBean

I am so happy af came amn!!! I know how frustrating irregular cycles can be... fingers crossed for this cycle!!!

We went to a pumpkin patch too :) I got a few pumpkins and put them on the front steps, we'll carve them next weekend. It was Canadian Thanksgiving (not sure if you two remember but I'm Canadian lol) on the weekend so I made a yummy meal and a pumpkin pie! I love this time of year! Unfortunately yesterday I woke up with my head cold again!! Arrrrgh, it was gone for a little while but decided I need to suffer more, haha. Hope I feel better soon... Friday I have a prenatal appt and I'm pretty sure I'm getting a scan!!!!


----------



## Smooch

I haven't gone to a cider mill yet I hope we can squeeze it in our schedule;) 
You ladies sounded like u had a good weekend...I've had a nasty headcold too:( no fun at all..feeling a bit better today...going to see how my ceramic butterfly bank turned out later that a made fir Adelyn's room:) hope it did.


----------



## TTCBean

I'd love to see pictures of her nursery when it's done (or even in progress)!! :)

Get better soon Smooch!


----------



## AMN21

Yes I want to see pics all throughout both of your pregnancies..nurseries, bumps, baby shower stuff, etc! lol I forgot you are Canadian TTCBean lol, so you get 2 thanksgivings?! Yum! :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

Yup, two! Hahaha, more time for me to pig out, mmm!

More bloat than bump, but here is my 10 week belly pic!
https://imageshack.us/a/img203/2010/photoyze.jpg


----------



## AMN21

What a lovely BLUMP :haha: I seen someone use that term on another thread, bloat/bump = blump! Your so tiny! I am on the chunkier side so I'm sure I will just look fat for a while before a nice round bump :dohh:


----------



## Smooch

Aw your going to have a lovely baby bump TTCBean...you will be all baby!:)
I do haves few pics of the nursery....it is not done...still need wall decor and more furniture ..but you ladies can have a sneak peek ;) lol


----------



## Smooch

We have the dresser/changing table combo and 1 other dresser...we will be switching the knobs to pink crystal 
Ones
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-09_23-09-15_157.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









2012-10-09_23-08-38_697.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smooch

Heres her little bookshelf with tv
The closet which still needs work. Empty space is for the crib and glider...my mother n law is getting the crib. I am lso ordering some wall decals cant waittill the shower so we can decorate...yay.
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-09_23-08-24_182.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









2012-10-09_23-10-05_932.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









2012-09-17_12-55-22_684.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTCBean

Haha blump! Never heard that term before, I love it! Thanks girls, I am so excited to have a big bump!!!

Smooch, I LOVE the furniture and colour you used on the walls! What an adorable room so far!!!

I can't wait to know the gender then I can go all crazy and paint and decorate!!! I've already cleared out one of the spare bedrooms!


----------



## AMN21

I love the nursery so far Smooch! Very cute!

TTCBean you have an OB appointment coming up soon right? I can't wait until you are at the point to find out the gender!


----------



## TTCBean

It WAS tomorrow, but my midwife had to cancel :( so now it is on Monday! I was so looking forward to my bedside u/s! We were going out to lunch with DHs Mom and Dad on Sunday to tell them, now we're not going to say anything. I haven't seen my bean since the ER. :(


----------



## AMN21

Aww that sucks! I can't wait for an update!


----------



## TTCBean

It just hit me I'll be 11 weeks pregnant tomorrow and I haven't any prenatal work up done at all. I don't know what to do anymore. I really wanted home birth and a more natural approach to this, but the midwives (two that were recommended to me by a friend who had a home birth), have been really hard to get in contact with. I met one of them in early September, really liked her but wanted to meet the other one in town. I had an appointment with her but I had to cancel because I had a head cold and horrible nausea. I never heard back from her until this month (I called and e-mailed her several times to reschedule). I had missed her call, but she said she'd call me back the next day at 11:30 in her message. She never called and never picked up when I called! I figured I'd just go with the first one we met, since the other is so hard to get in contact with. Well I e-mailed the one I met, didn't hear back at all (gave it a week) so I called last week, and didn't hear back yet. :( Thinking I may have to just go through the hospital for this journey. I can't have unreliable people caring for me...

I have a lab sheet for a bazillion blood labs, I was supposed to get them done before my obgyn appointment on Monday. I don't really want to do them. I also have to do a Glucose test (have to drink that sugar stuff) because my Father is diabetic. I think that is super unnecessary, especially since I have zero symptoms and am not a risk at all besides my Father (who only got it in adulthood from being unhealthy). I wanted to have as little medical intervention as I could, so we'll see what the midwife at the practice says. I only want to do the urine proteins...

Going to call the midwife first thing Monday morning. I really want to be the first one who holds my baby. I really want it to be natural and in my home... ugh! So conflicting...

Thanks for letting me rant ladies lol


----------



## AMN21

That really sucks that you can't be sure how reliable these midwives are. I would definitely want someone who will answer me at least within a day or 2. I think eventually you have to do the glucose test anyway right? At least every pregnant woman I know personally has had to do it but later in pregnancy. I have a bad feeling I will be a gestational diabetic, my mom was, my sis was, I just feel like I will too. Anyways, I can't wait for your update Monday. And I hope everything works out with the midwives!

Btw, totally off topic but did you see the video of Kourtney Kardashian giving birth?? I don't watch their show but people were talking about it so I had to look it up. On her last push she grabbed the baby and pulled it out of her! I was like wow! I worked in a birthing center and assisted in deliveries for a couple years and never seen anyone be able to do that lol. Most the time it takes everything in the woman just to push let alone push and reach and pull the baby out :haha:


----------



## Smooch

Aw TTCBean that totally sucks! This is the time you need that one on one time and someone who will answer all your questions and just be available to you! So if that means going thru the hospital than so be it:) 11 weeks already! Wow time fly's:)

Am-i did see her give birth was crazy she pulled baby out..must have been amazing to do that.
I dread the glucose test....I go Monday morning so not looking forward to it lol


----------



## TTCBean

They said I've have to do that Glucose test more than the average pregnant woman. I don't mind doing it later in pregnancy when others usually get it, I'm going to mention that tomorrow. I'm not totally against it, just think it's unnecessary at this point! Good luck with your test tomorrow Smooch! Thanks girls for letting me rant, sometimes all this stuff just hits me at once and I feel overwhelmed!

No I didn't see that video or even hear about it until now lol I'll definitely have to check it out. That sounds pretty awesome, would love to be able to do that haha.


----------



## AMN21

Just take it one day at a time and enjoy the pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

https://imageshack.us/a/img163/3613/11weekultrasoundsingle.png

I am so happy and in love with this baby! We saw the heart beat and the doctor said it's measuring well for my dates!!! The doctor also agreed I didn't need the glucose test until further along in pregnancy. Everything went so well today!!


----------



## Smooch

Aw look at the baby bean!!!! So exciting.so happy to see this!:) Congrats!!!!


----------



## AMN21

AWWWWWWWW!!! I got so excited when I saw this pic! Amazing :thumbup: Glad everything went well :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls!!!! I am so excited to be able to share this with you two! I made the u/s picture my background on my computer and put it up on the fridge - I just love seeing it!!


----------



## AMN21

I'm so glad to be in this journey with you both and I can't wait until you can both be a part of mine! Did you figure out anything else about your midwife situation?


----------



## TTCBean

No, I called her on Monday, didn't hear back, didn't get a chance to call her Tuesday and I'll call her at noon today (hope to catch her on lunch break lol). I'm pretty nervous what I'm going to end up doing...

I think it would be fine to give birth in the hospital when I think of the grand picture, but then I just do not like the idea of baby sleeping in a nursery or EVER being separated from me. I don't like the idea of staying in the hospital over night, I want to be in the comfort of my own home. I don't want doctors/nurses to clean up my baby, I want to hold and clean it all myself... It just feels like a super private, intimate thing in my life, it should be between people I love and a trusting close midwife. If I don't hear from the midwife/doesn't work out I'll really have to talk to the hospital and figure this out.


----------



## AMN21

Well whatever you decide I'm sure everything will work out :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Midwife called!!! I was out putting the garbage out though... lol just my luck! She left a message. She sounded super nice and said shes been really busy with work and clients. She said to call her anytime tomorrow since she's home all day and we can catch up!! Yay!


----------



## AMN21

YAY!:happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

A load of pressure is off my mind now!!!

The midwife is so nice! She actually works in my township on Tuesdays so all prenatal appointments will be at my house! Which is great, DH allergies were a bit haywire at her house. She said we'll try to look for the heat beat too!! So I see her next week. I am so excited!!! It's great timing too, she said she just had a mama give birth in my township this weekend so before then she wouldn't be able to come to my house on Tuesdays. YAY!!!!


----------



## Smooch

That's great! Awesome news.


----------



## TTCBean

Hey Smooch, what week do you consider 2nd tri? Google has me confused, some sites say 13 weeks, others say 15,16.


----------



## Smooch

Ya some say 12 13 or 14 my doc considered me in my 2nd trimester at 12 weeks:)


----------



## TTCBean

12 weeks!! So that means this Sunday I'll be in my 2nd tri already! Wow, does time ever fly by so quickly!


----------



## Smooch

Yep I go by what my ob says..the internet has so many opinions lol
today marks me in my 3rd trimester :dance: time does fly!
I also found out today..no gestational diabetes for me:) so happy.


----------



## TTCBean

Wow!!! 3rd trimester, only 91 days to go!! Yay, no gestational diabetes! I go in tomorrow for my lab work finally (hate blood work, been putting it off lol). Did you get the maternal blood screening done at all?


----------



## Smooch

They haven't said if the took blood specifically for that yet...so I guess not..or if they did....all must be fine. My place is famous for if nothing is wrong then they won't Contact you lol
why I didn't get my GD results sooner lol


----------



## AMN21

That's great news about the midwife TTCBean! And Smooch that's great news about not being a gestational diabetic! Both your pregnancies are moving along so quick!


----------



## TTCBean

How are you doing AMN?


I was looking at Pinterest for pregnancy announcement ideas and there was an adorable one with a German Shepherd laying down "reading" the book _"What to Expect When You're Expecting_" haha so I am totally going to try to get a picture like that with my German Shepherd! I wanted to include him somehow since he's such a big part of my life. He really loves children and babies, he's going to be so excited when he meets baby.

I finally updated my ticker too


----------



## AMN21

I'm good. At work right now. Will be free to start my sun/mon weekend in 2 hours :happydance: I'm heading to my sisters after work to give her and my mom a manicure, they have been bothering me for it! Ugh! Lol. TTCBean I want to follow you on pinterest. Whats your name on there? I have a baby board with all kinds of ideas pretty much anything baby related. That announcement idea you have is cute!


----------



## Smooch

I haven't used that pinterest much...I think I made an acct lol people have neat things on there.

Well ladies we had a middle name change for Adelyn lol
Yesterday we were in church and spoke about spiritual gifts being presents given to us by the holy spirit and they are full of grace ..and I sat there just being so thankful for our lil baby just a kicking g away lol..and turned to my husband and I said Adelyn's middle name will be Grace...cuz she is surely a gift. He beamed cuz he liked Tht middle name when we had it b4. 
Rose had no meaning I just thought it ti be nice...I love now part of her name means so much to me..so Adelyn Grace it is yay! 

Then my bro freaked I changed it ..he's doing the baby shower and had to rush and call the cake designer lol


----------



## TTCBean

I really love the name you two chose, I love that it now has meaning to you!! Less than 100 days until you meet your baby, that's so exciting!

I can't wait until I know what my baby's name will be! I have two picked out, one for boy another for girl. DH isn't so keen on the girls first name yet, so that might change with time still haha.


----------



## Smooch

Can't wait till u find out too! So exciting.
My hubby wasn't to keen on Adelyn at first either:/ too bad! Hahaha he has come a round to it:)


----------



## AMN21

Love the name Smooch!


----------



## TTCBean

My middle name is the masculine spelling of Aaron. If I have a girl I'd love to name her Erin, the feminine way. DH says it reminds him too much of a man name, LOL thanks honey. I'm sure he'll come around eventually if it is indeed a girl... it's not like he has any suggestions. ;-) haha


----------



## Smooch

Thanks AMN:) and TTCBean Erin is a good name ....until DH has suggestions he can have no opinion;):)
Lol!


----------



## TTCBean

Haha, exactly Smooch ;)

The home birth midwife just left. We heard the heartbeat!!!!! The most amazing thing I've ever heard :) It was 157bpm. I'm looking into buying a Sonoline B off eBay so I can listen more frequently!


----------



## Redapplez

Hello there!!im in cd11 and I've been ttc #2 for two months. I was looking for some buddies to share with.


----------



## Redapplez

hey there everyone.. im melanie ive been ttc #2 for 2 months. im on CD11 looking for buddies


----------



## AMN21

Erin is a nice name TTCBean! And how amazing that you got to hear the HB :happydance: Once I am preggo I am definitely getting a doppler! I'm going to want to hear it all the time! 

Redapplez- :hi: Hello! Welcome :flower: I'm Alisha, I'm 24 been TTC for a year and a half and NTNP pretty much the whole time before (been married 6 years and 3 months). The other 2 girls on here became pregnant while on this thread, but they still are my TTC buddies and always listen to me. They know exactly how hard TTC is. I see your new to TTC and let me tell you it's a roller coaster ride of emotions. I hope your one of the lucky ones who don't have to try as long as I have! You can always scroll back through the thread and find out more about us. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! How are you? I'm so freakin glad that it's the weekend! So remember how I donated eggs to my sis. Well she did her FET last Fri and she took 2 tests yesterday and they were positive so her nurse, which is also my nurse at RMA told her to come in today for a beta and sure enough her number was 181! Only a week later so they all think she is carrying multiples! My sis was freaking out because she has my nephew who is only going to be 1 next month. Plus when she did IVF to get him she implanted 2 but only 1 took, so she really thought it would be the same again lol. She is happy though but hoping it is only 2 babies at most. I told her she could just have 1 very strong bean in there, but who knows. She has a 2nd beta Sunday and then her u/s on the 6th to see how many sacs there are. I'm very excited for her, and of course jealous but I know my time will come one day. When? Idk but one day...I hope :shrug:

Anyways enjoy your weekend ladies! I plan on enjoying mine! I have 3 days off :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

That's great news about your sis AMN:) and yes your time will happen! :)
I hope SOON.


----------



## AMN21

I hope so too! Her 2nd beta today was 564! I think there are definitely 2 in there. Wow!


----------



## Smooch

Wow 2!!! That's crazy..but amazing. She must be so happy and excited.:)

Had my 28 week ultrasound yesterday..Adelyn is doing well...a bit chunky!!! Lol she's already 3 lbs
2 oz! Puts her in the 75 percentile .....I'm thinking wth am I feeding this girl!?!? Hahaha
so we shall see hopefully she slows down lol been feeling good...I got my shower outfit yesterday..simple cute and comfy! :) still need shoes ..this mama will be wearing heels! Lol

Hope u ladies are doing well;) ill post pics later on my tablet cell won't do it :/


----------



## TTCBean

That is great news about your sister! I know how tough it must feel for you though. Where abouts in your cycle are you now? I can't wait for your time to come, you'll be such an amazing Mom!

Smooch, that's so cute shes chunky! haha 
I love heels :) been mostly wearing wedges though lately. They're sooo comfy.

I'm doing pretty good, just getting some lower back pain and pretty sleepy during the day still. We still haven't told DH family. We invited them to come over to our house and then to go out for lunch, but they weren't available until the 18th of Nov... ugh! Then his Mom said "We'd rather eat at your house." so we haven't got back to them yet. I don't feel like entertaining, cooking, and cleaning up... I think especially since we're not close AT ALL. It's really awkward around them, we have nothing to say. That's why I figured going out to eat would be best. My Mom suggested we tell them on the phone instead, somehow wiggle our way out of them eating here, and maybe suggest we meet them in their town for lunch if we wanted. So just waiting for DH to dial their number now... LOL. He's not close to them at all either so I think he's putting it off as much as possible.


----------



## AMN21

Happy Halloween!!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/1021122227.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/1021122229.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/1021122234.jpg

Sorry these pics are so huge but they are the pumpkins DH and I carved! The first one is mine and the 2nd is DH's. We did them without a stencil just so you know lol... I am pretty proud of mine :winkwink:


----------



## AMN21

Anyways, great to hear Adelyn is doing well Smooch! I love chunky babies! You'll have to post a pic of you in your shower outfit! I love heels btw, probably cause I am short lol. 

TTCBean, that sucks that your DH isn't close with his family. I bet it's definitely awkward being around them then lol. Did he call and tell them? 

AFM, I am CD 24. Not really all into TTC this month, just trying to occupy myself with other things and not stress about it. I ordered DH a 3 month supply on Fertilaid for men from Amazon.com and we just got it today and look what they sent me in the package...

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/1031121503.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m616/anavarre21/1031121503a.jpg

Cute huh?! I have it sitting on my night stand by my bed :haha:


----------



## Smooch

Love love the pumpkins you guys did awesome!
The baby dust is too cute:)
Hope u get to tell them soon TTCBean...will just be good to get it out and be done;)


----------



## Smooch

Here is a couple pics of little miss Adelyn 28 weeks
One with her hand on her head..the other she is facing us...can see her nose and lips love it.
 



Attached Files:







28weeks.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 2









A28weeks.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AMN21

Aww so cute!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I love the pictures Smooch, awwww!!!

And no, he hasn't called his parents yet, LOL. He said he wants to tell them in person now, but doesn't know when to call/how to tell them we want to eat out instead. What a funny situation. His Mom called this morning asking me what I want for my birthday (it's this month), I said I'd get back to her. I really want Motherhood Maternity gift cards and Pottery Barn Kids gift cards... can't really mention that till she knows!


----------



## TTCBean

I figured I'd just deal with the weirdness... going to still have them over on the 18th to tell the news. DH doesn't seem to be making effort to call lol. Now just to figure out what to serve for the meal, lol. I am good at cooking for two, but more than that I get freaked out. haha


----------



## AMN21

OMG TTCBean I am the same way. I'm like what?? What do I make? How much do I make? Is there enough? Is everyone going to like it? :haha: I hope it all goes over smoothly for you!

Only have a few more hours of work left then my weekend begins! :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

I know lol I am still freaking out. I always worry I won't have it ready on time for them to eat and also that it won't taste good, hahaha. I just need to chill... going to ask DH to help me out. 

I see the obgyn at 15+4 so I'm hoping they do a quick bedside u/s. Would be a lot of fun to show them an updated u/s picture (seeing them at 16 weeks)! At that appointment I get to book my 20 week 3D gender scan. I am so excited to finally put a name to little bean.

I also tried to connect to a local girl my age who had a home birth with my midwife. She wants to get together for tea so she can share experiences, etc. Well that's all wonderful and I'd love to... but I don't drive... Yet... that is. (back home I'd just walk, bike or use the bus)!!! :( I actually have been practicing and I'm a great driver, but I cannot parallel park for the life of me... so when I took the driver's test a few weeks ago I failed ONLY because of that. I feel like such a baby! I don't know what to tell her. I told DH we need to go out this week and practice parallel a ton so I can finally get my license this month. Grrr!


----------



## Smooch

Yay 3d US :) will be awesome when you know what Tht lil baby is:dance:


----------



## AMN21

Aw TTCBean, I can't parallel park for crap! I failed my drivers test at 16 because of it. I was like but I can drive!! Let me on the road! I mean I parallel parked but they gave me so many points for repositioning. So I waited til I was 18, went to a different place and got lucky with a laidback lady and I still couldn't parallel park without repositioning but she was cool and let me pass since I could do everything else! So goodluck and I hope you get your license soon! That's awesome you found someone local to talk with. 

So today we found out that none of the new insurance plans cover IUI's or IVF :cry: I feel so bummed out. I don't know when we can finance it, IF we even get approved for financing. We want a new house, but that won't happen until next year. I don't think we can really buy a new house AND finance IVF. I'm just praying that having DH on fertilaid will bring us a bfp in a few months. I can't help but to feel so down and out in all this TTC business. Guess we will see how everything plays out.

Hope you girls had a great weekend!


----------



## AMN21

Happy election day! I voted! Hope you girls did too! :thumbup:

Anyways, my sis found out she is having twins as a result of her FET! So crazy! She is excited/nervous! After all my nephew is only going to be like 20 months old when the twins come! I'd be nervous too! At least she is a stay at home mama. I hope her DH really steps it up cause she is going to need a lot more help and let's just say he wasn't all too helpful when my nephew was a newborn.

I'm dying of jealousy right now though, I must admit! I can't wait for my turn!! Sorry to be repetitive but I just can't wait! Uggghh :cry:


----------



## Smooch

Aw that sucks about the insurance AMN:( I so much hoped it would have been covered.
huge disappointment:/ so sorry.
And your sis sounds like her pregnancy will be tons of fun;) lol!
Good luck. ;)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks, AMN, now I don't feel so bad! I see 16 year old getting their license so darn quick without hassle... I'm like "ugh! I'm probably the only one who can't parallel park!" I hope I get a better person my next test, the lady at my first was horrible! She was so snotty and when I'd make an error she'd yell out "That's a point! A point there!" so made me nervous.

I am so sorry about your insurance.

Wow, twins... that's crazy, and a 20 month old! She'll have her hands full that's for sure. I can imagine how much it must hurt :hugs: don't worry about being repetitive AT ALL, I know how hard it is!!! Say it a million times if you need to, I'm always here :)


----------



## AMN21

This is why I love you girls!! :hugs: I know you ladies understand how I feel! I'm just hoping we achieve pregnancy naturally but if not I am hoping even after hopefully getting a new house next year that we can finance for IVF as well. I am planning on meeting with my RE and the financial girl in the clinic in the spring just to talk about it all. 

How are both of you ladies and your babies doin??


----------



## Smooch

I would love to move to a new shiny house! Lol
I'm doing well and baby Adelyn is doing good too..kicking very strong...knocking things of my belly haha


----------



## AMN21

Aww lol


----------



## TTCBean

Getting a new house sounds fun :) In a couple of years we're planning on moving as well, who knows where though!

How are you doing AMN? and Smooch?

I'm doing good, just starting to get nasty heartburn after eating anything. I woke up coughing like crazy last night because of heartburn :( Also gas pains, ouch! But it's all fun, it's amazing how much changes your body goes through to support your little bean!


----------



## Smooch

The heart burn for me is really bad now lol and I have been experiencing some lovely braxton hicks..that's a real treat haha;)
Next weekend is my baby shower! :dance: so excited. 
Getting bigger every week lol but all for a good cause:)
Hope u ladies are well.


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! I am good. Enjoying my 3 day weekend but I have a ton of cleaning to do tomorrow, yuck! I've been watching Christmas movies all day today lol. DH thinks I am crazy but I can't help it, it's my favorite time of the year! We'll be decorating next weekend cause thanksgiving weekend is so busy for us. I know I am a nerd..lol. 

Anyways, heartburn seriously sucks. I get it and I'm not even preggo! I can only imagine how much worse it will be when I am preggo. Smooch I can't believe how far along you are! Yay for baby shower! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

I know crazy how time passes!

Today my brother who owns a salon put hair extensions in my hair today...I have never had hair longer longer than the top of my shoulders...so having nice full hair down to my chest is craziness! Lol
but fun to have a change;)
I've tried to upload pics from my phone can't seem to do it.
but Thia weekend ill get some pics from the shower anyway. :)
I have an appt tomorrow so just staying over night ay my bros since my office is down by him anyway. Hope your all well:)


----------



## AMN21

Awesome that you have a hookup for your hair! Lol. One of the reasons why I love working in a salon! If my sibling owned one I'd be worse than I am now getting things done haha! 

Thanksgiving is next weekend! Mmmm so ready for all the good food!! lol


----------



## TTCBean

Christmas is my favourite time of the year too! I always decorate the day after Thanksgiving, I can't wait!! Yum I can't wait until Thanksgiving!!

I love long hair, my hair for the longest time was around hip length. Over the summer I got some inches off here and there. Finally, last month I got it to shoulder length. My hair has been so gross so far this pregnancy, getting oily quickly and just frizzy and unmanageable! 

Have fun at your baby shower Smooch! You should post some pics :)

DH family comes on Sunday... eeeek. I also have an obgyn appointment tomorrow. SO hoping I get a bedside u/s!

Smooch, at what weeks did you get u/s? I am trying to figure out whats normal.


----------



## Smooch

I can't wait till Thanksgiving too..yummy food...but I will definitely be using a smaller plate and watching the sweets haha
I had U/S at 12 weeks..18+4 and then 28 weeks if I remember correctly lol..I will have another around d 35-36 weeks too:)


----------



## AMN21

Exciting things coming up for you both! 

TTCBean any bump at all yet? or even a blump?:haha:


----------



## TTCBean

I think I have a small something forming! Here is a picture the day I found out, 4 weeks, and then at 15 weeks this past Sunday.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/ScreenShot2012-11-12at83211PM.png


----------



## AMN21

It grew a lil bit!! Lol! I'm surprised with how tiny you are!


----------



## TTCBean

Lol, I can't wait until I have an *actual* bump! I will be so happy! haha


----------



## Smooch

Can see a difference for sure:) you are well on your way to the fun prego belly!!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

My appointment today went great! No u/s (which I figured), but I got to hear the baby's HB which sounds so much more clearer and nicer than on my doppler. It was a real treat! I get to find out baby's gender on 12-11-12!!! I'll be 19+2. All my blood work came back great, woo hoo! Really hoping the next 4 weeks go by quickly!!


----------



## Smooch

Yes hearing the HB is always great! Yay for the gender scan! That's such a fun one:)


----------



## AMN21

Yay for gender scan!! Glad your appointment went well!


----------



## TTCBean

Well we told DH parents today and it actually went way better than we imagined in our heads. lol. They were very excited and DH Mom kept asking loads of questions and talking about baby names. I told her the names I liked for a boy or a girl and she really liked the boy name but didn't say much about the girls name choice, haha. DH little sister (who's 8) said "No offense, but you don't look pregnant at all!" hahaha, she was trying to be so polite, it was hilarious. My food turned out good too, I was so worried but it was delicious. :)

When they left we e-mailed DH sister, cousins, aunts, etc. I am so nervous, LOL. Makes it feel so much more real now that it's all out in the open!


----------



## Smooch

Aw I'm so happy the dinner went great! And you now told everyone :)


----------



## Smooch

Ok ladies heres a few pics from the shower and my new locks;) lol
We are going on a shopping spree this weekend with all the gift cards we recieved...i loved my baby shower my mom and brother did an amazing job felt so lucky!
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-15_14-12-10_730-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









2012-11-18_17-20-13_728.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









2012-11-18_11-48-15_617-1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









2012-11-18_11-47-30_257-1-1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









2012-11-18_11-47-41_427-1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AMN21

Yay for telling DH's family TTCBean! Glad it all went well!

Smooch I love the pics! You look beautiful! Did you get pretty much everything you need (well to start out with lol)?? That cake is adorable :thumbup:

AFM- Here I am CD 44 :help: No idea what is going on. No clue if I ovulated because I'm not keeping up with all that right now. Like I said before, we're putting TTC on the back burner for now with the holidays and school, but of course we are still "trying" just not obsessing about it. I keep getting bfns, trying not to symptom spot because I drive myself crazy lol. Last cycle was 38 days, who knows how long this one will be :dohh: I'm going to get an FRER in the next day or 2 to see if there is a chance. I've been using the online cheapies. Why can't my body just cooperate?!!


----------



## Smooch

Thx:) we got alot of the big stuff ...bassinet..stroller..crib..cradle/swing. We got clothes and blankies.
Lots of fun stuff.
we need to get alot of the smaller things...bottles...bibs ...diaper bag...getting it all this weekend:)


----------



## AMN21

Baby shopping, so fun!:happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

You look great Smooch, I love your hair!! That cake looks pretty awesome too :) Yum!! That's so exciting you got a lot of stuff, I can't wait to get stuff AND go baby shopping!!

So sorry your cycles are still long! :( Can you get a prescription for Provera to induce a period? 

Hope you wonderful ladies have a delicious and fun Thanksgiving tomorrow!


----------



## AMN21

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!! I have a little dinner tonight with DH and my parents and lil brother. My 2 sisters are at their in laws so all of us are having our big dinner Saturday and then Sunday with DH's family. So lots of good food coming my way! Lol

I am going to contact my nurse at my RE's to see if she can give me prescription for Progesterone. It worked to bring on AF before. They don't care for Provera there. Would be nice if I got a surprise BFP! But I'm not holding my breath....trying to keep positive though.

Have a wonderful holiday ladies!! I am so thankful you girls!


----------



## Smooch

Happy Thanksgiving! Have fun with your family's girls!:)
I get out of work @3 then off to hubby's family for dinner.
Would.love to hear that surprise AMN :)
enjoy the day ladies!


----------



## AMN21

Hey ladies! CD 48, still nothing :dohh: Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I have my dinner with my family tonight! Stuck at work right now and I have dishes to make so I'm praying my boss let's me get out of here early! Anyways, I think I am going to e-mail my nurse and ask her for Progesterone. I still have yet to go get an FRER. I just hate spending money on them because it never fails that after I take it, my period comes the same or next day! My boobs have been sore the past few days so I keep think AF is on her way. They usually hurt right before. Guess we will see!


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Okay ladies, got a question. I know not to expect a peak every month on my monitor, but how many highs will I get before it goes back to low? I am almost out of sticks and need more but read that I should use all from the same box. Any suggestions? Also, I am wearing my DH out, physically trying to make sure we catch the egg whenever it may drop. Any ideas on how to keep him motivated? I have already made him promise to baby dance again in the morning.


----------



## Smooch

It can be tough with all the BD lol to keep it spicy and not clinical ish ;) we just kept pushing thru it...was hard at times tho. I'm not sure about the highs and down to low. Sorry.


News from my appt ladies...my BP is still in the high side:/ did a non stress test fir baby's heart rate allwent well fir that ...I have to do a stress test Tuesday and do a 24 urine sample fir them to check kidney function. Not looking forward to it lol but have to make sure all will be okay.


----------



## AMN21

Hope all goes well Smooch!

AF came for me today finally! After 51 freakin days!! I had a breakdown the other night. DH held me and comforted me. I've just been really down lately cause its almost Christmas time and this time last year I was so sure we would have baby by now. It's just been kind of depressing. Christmas is my favorite holiday and I usually have my house all decorated before Thanksgiving cause I'm so excited but I don't even have it half way decorated. Just not feeling it this year, but I'm working on cheering up and remembering that DH and I could have it much worse and that we have so much to be thankful for. You girls know how it is, the low moments just creep up on you. I think Thanksgiving is what triggered it all, spending time with mine and DH's families and our neices and nephews and my sis and sis in law are pregnant again...it was hard. I just need to put all my focus on school and doing nails and not think about it all too much.

Anyways, enough of my venting. Hope you girls are doing well! Can't believe November is almost over! I feel like it just began! We are going to Christmas in Ida this Saturday night. It's a small town by me that has a 2 hour long parade of lights and tons of food, music, etc. A ton of people come out for it. It's always pretty fun =)


----------



## TTCBean

Amn, I am so glad AF arrived! I hope you can cheer up and enjoy the Holiday season, I know the feeling, it was really hard for me last year. :hugs: Maybe you'll get a Christmas surprise, lol! :)

I am in a blah place. I have an eye condition called Uveitis and also Glaucoma in my right eye. I have to take a Category B drug for the Glaucoma, and for the Uveitis I am currently on a Category C drug. My vision is getting worse, so my eye doctor wants to do a medicine implant in my eye (my conditions cause permanent vision loss so he's trying to act fast). The thing is the implant hasn't had any studies on pregnant woman and in lab monkeys the outcomes were horrendous but they were given 85x the human dose. I am feeling pretty down, either way I have to stay on my current drug for what I have, but up the dose and possibly get another medication or do the implant. I am also discovering that both drugs are secreted into breast milk, so they advise you either don't breastfeed or you discontinue the drugs (which I would love to do, but I'd go blind). I am so sad, I really want to breast feed. The eye implant is supposed to do 4 months of treatment, and if all goes good it will clear up some symptoms from Uveitis and put it into remission... so a plus, I'd be off 1 drug by the time baby arrives IF all goes to plan. I will discuss with my eye doctor about changing the other drug to possibly a Cat A if there is one... :(


----------



## AMN21

Wow TTCBean. I'm so sorry to hear all that. I hope everything works out. Just try to take everything one day at a time and not stress yourself out as hard as that may be. I'll be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Smooch

Even tho AF is evil in your situation glad she showed.
its okay to feel that way AMN it sucks :( but totally understandable.

TTCBean...that eye hing sounds awful! And no breastfeeding that really sucks..you have to look at it Thia way tho...LO will be just fine being formula fed:) I know how much u want to go natural ..but toy want to see baby too!;) it will be okay..hope it just works Itself out.

My appt went well..had another non stress test for baby..she did great:)
Its getting to the point where its tough to do things lol so funny to see what limitations I now have..loving this tho..flying by.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls, I definitely need to learn to take it 1 day at a time. I get stressed out way too easily! I start thinking months, years in the future... lol. About the breast feeding thing, I did more reading, it said that eye drops are excreted but the amount that baby would get is about 1% of the dose, which doesn't seem all that bad. I also read you could breast and supplement feed, or just time your dosage with baby's sleep pattern, so you're not taking a dose and then feeding immediately. So I feel bit better today that I may have more options than I thought.


----------



## AMN21

Glad your appt went well Smooch! Time sure is flying! She will be here before you know it!

TTCBean glad you found out some calming info on those eyedrops. Always gotta look out for the positives :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

How are you two doing??

I can't believe I'm already 19 weeks pregnant. Time is flying by so quickly! Tomorrow we find out the gender!!! I cannot wait, today is going to drag by! I am going to have a blast planning baby's nursery! Thought I'd update with a new bump picture, taken this weekend. I am finally starting to look pregnant :) and I've been feeling baby move/kick this past week too.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/IMG_1127.jpg


----------



## Smooch

Yay gender scan!!! Can't wait to hear the news! :dance:
So exciting!!!
Love the bump pic..so cute. I need an updated pic too lol my bump is really a.mountain hahaha :)
Love it tho. Have fun tomorrow ..drink ice water. Just b4 the scan baby will definitely wiggle n move;) that's what I did lol


----------



## AMN21

Love the bump TTCBean! Can't wait to find out what you're having!! So exciting!! 

AFM- Nothing new. Just been relaxing and enjoying the holiday season with my hubby and family! Can't believe Christmas is in what 15 days?! I'm no where near done shopping. I need to be a millionaire :dohh: lol. Anyways, DH and I will be attending a New Years Eve party. I'm so excited to dress up! Lol, plus my best friend is coming to stay that weekend through new years! Should be a blast :happydance: Hoping the new year will be better than this year and bring me my bfp! In the mean time I am not going TTC crazy, just livin life :winkwink:


----------



## Smooch

I know Xmas is so close lol doesn't even seem like December to me ;)
I work both Xmas eve and Xmas day..figured may as well give the ppl with kids one last hurrah cuz I'm not working them anymore lol I have volunteered for now 12 years! Lol


----------



## AMN21

Don't blame you there! I hated working the holidays, and now I'm at a job where we close on holidays, so nice! DH always has holidays off too :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

I finally purchased DHs Christmas gift this morning! It hit me this morning that Christmas is 15 days away, wow! Better get shopping for my other friends and relatives! This year has flown by so quickly!


----------



## Smooch

Ok heres an updated bump pic...taken over the weekend at 34 weeks.

And an update of Adelyn's nursery before decal and after.
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-07_14-27-46_905-1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









2012-12-10_19-09-06_176.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









Nursery.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCBean

You look great Smooch!!! And that nursery is so adorable, I really love that colour!!! You did a great job!

So it looks like my intuition was right... it's a* BOY!*!!! A healthy 10oz baby boy!!! He was so active, it was so amazing seeing him move. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/itsaboy.png


----------



## Smooch

Aw yay big Congrats!!!!! That's awesome!!! Is DH crazy excited? 
Now u can plan the nursery :) :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

DH is so excited :)!!!!

I'm looking at Pottery Barn Kids nursery bedding now, so many cute ones to choose from!


----------



## Smooch

There's alot of cute bedding out there:) we liked for a boy the baby woodland animal theme..and we would have done that with birch tree decals behind the crib..or the monster bedding lol so cute.


----------



## TTCBean

Are those on Pottery Barn? I really like the idea of monsters or woodland animals. So far I only like 2 sets from PB, the elephant one and another just has some zoo animals. I have a gift card to Pottery Barn Kids that would cover most of the bedding cost, that's why I am looking there specifically! haha


----------



## Smooch

O gotcha...idk for sure where they were from..but if u do a Google image search fir baby boy bedding/nursery they should show up.


----------



## TTCBean

I think this one is pretty cute: https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/bradley-organic-nursery-bedding/?pkey=rromnurbacenv

OMG! I added it to my cart and it says no longer available, for the quilt :(!!! It was available yesterday.


----------



## Smooch

Aw...that sucks!


----------



## TTCBean

I found this one I like: https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro.../?lineid=2&cm_src=E:romnursanenv&catalogId=31 :) Pretty sure I'll order this one today.


----------



## Smooch

That's cute! :)


----------



## AMN21

Yay for a boy TTCBean!!! Love the bedding that you're looking at :thumbup: So cute! Any names in mind??

Smooch you look so cute in your pic! Love the nursery! I love those decals for the wall. 

I can't believe how fast both of your pregnancies are going along! 

It's 12-12-12! Less than 2 weeks til Christmas and I think I am going into panic mode. I only have 3 people done for presents. Bills to pay, presents to buy..uuggghh :help: I wish we had some snow. I hate driving in it but I want a little snow on the ground for Christmas. That was the one thing I really missed when I lived in South Carolina and now we are back and have had mild like winters lol. 

So I just found some crazy news on facebook, a girl I went to high school with was found dead in her apartment last night. They are calling it a homicide. She was only 23 and attending EMU. So crazy and so sad. I wasn't friends with her or anything, she was a sophmore when I was a senior. We had some mutual friends and I remember seeing her all the time and she worked at Meijer here with her twin sister. I feel so bad for her family. 

Anyways, sorry to throw in a lil sad story into our thread. It's just crazy!


----------



## Smooch

Aw.yeah never good hearing news like that:(

This year for Xmas we aren't exchanging presents with adults ..just buying for nieces and nephews. :)
Thank god lol too pricey and we can't do Tht any more with our new edition coming soon.
These whole year has just flew right in by..so crazy!


----------



## TTCBean

Oh no, sorry to hear about your friend! What is going on with the US these days? Seems like there is a horrible incident after another. This weekend a father killed his wife and himself in Kzoo, they had 3 kids! So sad.


----------



## AMN21

Yeah such a horrible time of year for all these terrible things to be happening. My heart truly breaks for Newtown, Conn.

Anyways, hope you ladies are well. I can't believe Christmas is Tuesday! My family celebrates Christmas Eve so even sooner for me! I'm not going to lie, I will be glad when it's here and over lol. It's just been stressful this year for me. I didn't get into Christmas like I normally do. I am however, looking forward to spending time with family and the food! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Agreed! Can't believe Christmas is right here lol I work both Xmas eve and Xmas day. 
Fun fun. But will be nice getting with family and just hanging out.
baby update:doc says she will at least come by week 39 due to my BP being high at times and my protein in my urine was 250 last time I have to do another 24 hr test Tht number needs to stay under z300 :/ we shall see.


----------



## AMN21

Well good luck Smooch! Keep us posted. I can't believe she will be here in what 4 weeks?! Crazy.


----------



## Smooch

Thanks...I know lol time flew


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Smooch!!!!

Hope you ladies have a wonderful Christmas. I finally finished all my Christmas shopping yesterday... though I am bad, never went to the post office to send out my Mom and Sister's gifts, lol!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls... which blue do you like better? I put a number on each swatch... if you don't like any let me know too! I included a piece of the crib/dresser set so you can see what it looks like with the furniture. I hope to start painting this weekend!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo-2_zps50896e80.jpg


----------



## AMN21

I think I like 2 or 3 :thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Ooh its tough! Lol I can't see the names..but just by the shades I really like the very top right.
and both middle shades at the bottom ..not much help since I picked 3..if just by this pic I absolutely Harrow pick ..would be the top right ...I like how it has blue/green/grey hints:)..but u can't really go wrong with any. Just don't go too light..u may be disappointed once its on the wall.


----------



## Smooch

Lol AMN we.commented at the same time haha


----------



## AMN21

Haha I noticed that!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls for the input :) I really like #4 and a couple others, I'm seeing which colour gets the most votes from friends and family, haha!


----------



## TTCBean

Merry Christmas girls!!!! :hugs:

I started painting and will put together the bassinet today I think. :) Can't wait to get his room looking like an actual nursery! We currently use the room as a "junk" room, so it's full of random boxes and furniture.


----------



## Smooch

Merry Christmas! Enjoy the decorating its fun:)


----------



## AMN21

Hope you ladies had as wonderful Christmas! I definitely did. I am currently writing you from my Kindle Fire that my parents got me! I love it! That's exciting that you are beginning to decorate TTCBean! I forgot, did you and DH think of a name yet?


----------



## TTCBean

I had a wonderful Christmas... my Father sent me many baby items, I am so excited and cherish them so much! Dh got me a pair of boots I've been wanting for a while. :)

As for names, we like 3 (in order of liking): Nathan, Paul and James. We really like Nathan and about 80% sure it will be that, bu Dh does not like at all the nickname Nate and can't stand the idea people calling him that!


----------



## AMN21

I love Nathan! Just be really strict and correct people that call him Nate! I have a friend who has a daughter named Lilliana and she doesn't allow anyone to shorten it to Lilly lol. Lilliana even tells people her name is Lilliana NOT Lilly, haha!

Anyways, it's snowing pretty good here! How about where you both are? You both aren't TOO far from me so I'm sure you're seeing it too!


----------



## Smooch

Great names..Nathan is a good name as a whole..I agree with AMN just tell ppl lol ;)
Yeah I could do with out the snow haha I'm not a fan.

Today I found out I'm 1 whole cm dilated lol!!!! Whoopity doo ;) hehe
Ultrasound tomorrow :)


----------



## Smooch

Might be getting induced today! My protein lvl eyed up being over 2000!!! Crazy ..I freaked out..now waiting to hear from my doc..and its painful waiting to.know what the blood work says....I had the ultrasound .....Adelyn looks good...normal heart rate so she will be good to go...just me who needs a minute to process! Haha


----------



## TTCBean

Wow, good luck Smooch! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Smooch

Yep definitely being induced..I do have preclampsia :/ but baby was doing well at ultrasound ..just taking precaution. Adelyn is moving around right now haha 
Just waiting for my room right now:)


----------



## AMN21

OMG Smooch! What a surprise! Good luck! I'm so excited for you! I know you have a lot going on but definitely keep us posted when you can :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

I am so excited to hear how it goes, good luck and keep us posted when you can. :) Definitely keeping you and baby in my thoughts!


----------



## TTCBean

I know you are probably super busy, but I can't wait to hear how you're doing Smooch!


----------



## AMN21

Thinking of you Smooch! Can't wait for an update!! Hope all is well!


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls! Wow been a crazy and amazing week! I have my beautiful and most precious gift from god! So happy:) :dance: but wow what an adventure getting there...last Thursday I had my normal U/s
I asked about.my protein lvl from urine test...and it was over 2000! And my BP was still high.
So my doc said time to induce ya! I'm.like ah!!!! Haha I was so worried and excited too.
So they started the process and I wasn't advancing...after the meso and the pitocin not working...I was at risk if seizure due to the preclampsia so they put me on magnesium sulfate drip.which made me feel.like death..I was not doing well at all...could barley breathe couldn't keep my head up...so when nothing was happening..by sat from Thursday ...doc came broke my water and discovered baby had passed meconium ..so then I was worried..doc said I could have had her vaginaly..but could take upto 6-10 more hours ...I decided c section was better...just get my baby outta there.........


----------



## Smooch

So the c section was kind of a scary experience tbh..I've only ever had 1 other surfeit for the ovarian cyst ..and I was knocked out for Tht Not this time lol it was so crazy but when me and my husband seen our Adelyn everything happening disappeared :) I am so happy to have her home now....now I worry about her all the time.lol
I'm on my phone so the pics won't upload ..I will get them soon...she's so adorable ;)

How are u ladies?? How was ur new year?! 
TTCBean ..I.loved the belly.moving and bouncing too..so fun..now I get to see Adelyn make funny faces and wiggle around lol she's doing awesome especially for an early baby:)


----------



## Smooch

Heres my wonderful lil cupcake:):):cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







facebook_-887268272.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1









20121229_192505.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









2013-01-02_18-40-53_53.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTCBean

Wow Smooch, she is just so adorable and precious! I've been looking forward to pictures :)!

I am so glad you are both doing well now and recovering! I was so worried about you two. You must be so over the moon with such a precious little gift. :)

What level is urine protein supposed to be at?

I've got my first natural birthing class tonight, at 6. Baby is super active and doing great :) can't wait to meet him. ALMOST done his nursery, just need to do some finishing touches... I'll post pics as soon as it's complete. :)


----------



## Smooch

I didn't do any birthing classes...kinda glad now lol ;)
Anything beyond 300 is not good for protein in urine.
so mine was insane lol 

Can't wait to see pics of the nursery.


----------



## TTCBean

Wow, that is out of this world! and yeah birthing classes wouldn't have done you any good ;) haha.

The closer I am to my due date (4 months to go!) the most scared I get... scared and nervous, anxious, excited, all these emotions at once.


----------



## AMN21

Smooch, she is beautiful! I am so thrilled for you. What a crazy story but I'm glad everything turned out perfect!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

Aw your bump is so cute! I'm doing alright. Just getting over being sick. Been really sick for almost a week. I am feeling a whole lot better now, just a little congested and coughing still. I have been taking amoxicillin and today I have developed a yeast infection:wacko: So hopefully I can see my doc Tuesday....ugh I swear it's one thing after another! Also I am CD 40 today, will test tomorrow but I am doubtful. Just figured maybe I should since my cycles are all crazy.

Well hope you both are doing well! I go back to work/school life this week...fun fun lol.


----------



## Smooch

TTCBean your bump is adorable:)
Adelyn and I are doing great...we are still getting the hang of nursing...she's getting better at latching on.
we had the fam over for dinner tonight was nice.
AMN being sick is never fun :/ those cycles need to cooperate damn it.


----------



## AMN21

I know, it drives me nuts! Glad to hear Adelyn is latching on :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

I'm glad your feeling better, amn. I am getting over an illness myself, all weekend I had a temperature over 100, chills and body aches. Yuck! Right now I am just really congested and have a cough. Did you test yet? Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :)

That's great you're bf Smooch and that she's latching on :) now that you're an experienced bfer what would you say are the essentials to purchase for breastfeeding, if anything? Also... what do you think are the essential purchases for a newborn? :)

I am hoping I feel better soon, I really want some energy to finish up baby's nursery! I also have some plans to paint two other bedrooms in our house... I think I'm "nesting" early! I have had all these projects in my head for years now, I want to implement them before he gets here!


----------



## Smooch

For bf definitely be sure to nurse..pump..nurse...to keep your milk up..can take upto 5 days after
baby is born for milk yo really come in. Definitely have an electric dual pump ..medela is awesome.
as far ad newborn essentials..lots of bottles so your not waiting on others to clean/dry.
And also lots of sleepers...the footed kind...excellent for night time..I prefer not to swaddle when we sleep...to paranoid lol the sleepers are plenty warm enough. Those are the main things Tht we experience so far :) lots of skin to skin with baby too:) while u bf or snuggle...helps with hormones for milk and just great for u and baby.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the tips, I really appreciate it! :) What's the model of your breast pump? There are so many out there.

Are you co-sleeping?

Last night my dog woke me up barking out the window 3 separate times (lots of deer walking around)... got me thinking, he's training me for the baby! haha Is Adelyn a good night sleeper?


----------



## Smooch

Adelyn has been sleeping well..she's going to sleep after her feedings:)..some days she wakes for the day earlier..but its okay.
She sleeps in her bassinet...right next to my side of the bed..so I can see her all.night lol we have a night light..to Make it easy to see her.
My pump is the medela advanced personal double breast pump..we got it for free thru insurance ...works good....the hospital one I used was the Medela symphony ..worked great.


----------



## TTCBean

Aw that's great :) I got a bassinet too, he'll sleep in our room for the first couple of months, I think it will make it easier for night feedings. A night light is a good idea :)

I heard insurance can sometimes cover breast pumps, that's great yours did!! I should contact mine and see since they are very expensive, did you have to inquire?


----------



## Smooch

Yeah my husband contacted the insurance company ..we just faxed the script from the doctor for the pump...The doc made sure to write Adelyn had a poor latch on the script...so they sent a better electric pump:)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the info! I have a prenatal appt. tomorrow, I'll mention it then and see what they say. I might have to wait until after he's born to "claim" anything.


----------



## Smooch

Yeah it most likely will be after baby is born :)


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! I am feeling much better. Went to my OBGYN today and it's definitely a yeast infection, more than likely from my antibiotics...ugghh. It's so damn uncomfortable! I was telling DH last night, "you have no idea how much it sucks being a woman sometimes!!" Lol.

Anyways, hope you feel better TTCBean! Smooch, glad to hear you have a good baby and the breast feeding is going well :thumbup: Awesome that your insurance covered that pump! How is your DH with her?


----------



## TTCBean

I hope it clears up soon AMN, it does suck being a woman sometimes, LOL.


----------



## Smooch

Glad your feeling Better AMN :)

Hubby does very good with Addie :) he changed diapers no prob now lol he was so worried about it b4 lol


----------



## AMN21

Haha aww! I think that is one thing I look forward to most is seeing my DH with our baby. I just know he is going to be a wonderful daddy!


----------



## TTCBean

How are you two ladies doing?


----------



## Smooch

Hey girls...how are things going? 
Things my way have been awesome..Adelyn is such a gift :) she's eating well and gaining weight.
although we noticed she at times had a blue like tinge around her mouth:/ not ever her lips or tongue ..or any where else. So of course I took her to be cautious to the pediatrician..she didn't think it appeared blue ...hard to see sometimes tho...so since I insisted it has been blue ...she referred us to a cardiologist to be safe for tomorrow ....a part of me wonders if what I'm seeing is thru her delicate skin..the veins making it appear blue ...but I want to be extra careful ..this is my lil cupcake and all
;) she acts perfectly normal....alert when not sleeping puts out a hood amount of pee n poo..just want to make sure she is okay...could be nothing...could be oxygen problems..although she doesn't have any other signs of it. So we will see I suppose :( hope my baby girl is alright.


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! I'm good. Nothing new here really. I think I had AF but it wasn't normal. I had about 5 days of when I wiped it was pink on the toilet paper and only 2 days that I actually spotted bright red on a pad. So I have no idea wth is going on :wacko: I give up! My body is a hot mess. Anyways, I'm trying to get a memberhip to our YMCA so I can start going there for their classes. I told myself this was my year to lose weight. It's very hard for me just to get started, to get the energy to WANT to work out! Lol. I know it's not an excuse, but between work and school, I don't want to do a thing when I have time off. I try to keep telling myself if I want to be a healthy pregnant woman, I need to lose this weight!

Smooch- I hope all is well with Adelyn. I would be checking out everything like you are. It's better to get your worries put at ease then to wonder.

TTCBean- hope all is well with you!


----------



## TTCBean

Smooch, I've been thinking about Adelyn all day! Have you seen the cardiologist yet? I hope she's okay! Might just be her veins through her delicate skin.

AMN, have you tested at all? Good luck with the weight loss, it can be a struggled to get going... but once you're in a routine I am sure youl'll have the motivation and energy to keep at it :)!

I'm doing pretty good, had my V-day on Sunday :dance:


----------



## Smooch

Yay v day! :) I was happy to reach the point too lol
hows your pregnancy going? 
AMN Thts cool about joining YMCA ..when I can work.out again I plan to lose some more weight I have lost 30 so far...so I'm back to pre prego weight but would.like to lose more:)

Adelyn is just perfect! It really was just seeing thru her delicate skin .her oxygen level was 100%:) I'm so glad I took her to be safe.


----------



## TTCBean

I am so glad Adelyn is okay!! :) :)

My pregnancy is going great! I love being pregnant, it's everything and more I dreamed it would be! I think I experienced my first BH last night... I was sleeping and then suddenly got woken up with this shooting pain up my crotch and this tightening of my belly... lasted only about 3-5 seconds and was gone. I've been meaning to Google BH... what did yours feel like Smooch?

The nursery is *almost* done :dance: , just waiting on DH to hang up some shelves, and then I need to find a rocker/glider and 1 more art print to hang over the change table. We purchased the car seat :)! I hope to start buying more baby clothes/cloth diapers and such soon. Not sure if anyone is hosting me a baby shower, but I sure hope so, I really need some of the items on my registry, lol!

Here's my V-Day bump!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/24weekscloseup_zpsf6a7af7f.png


----------



## Smooch

Aw love your bump pic!!!
My BH felt sharp too...I'd her them at the dumbest times lol like walking thru the grocery store haha.
Would last for upto 10 seconds at worst.
Well I sure hope someone throws a shower for you..keep us posted.


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean- love the bump! I would hope someone would throw you a baby shower! Everyone should have one in my opinion!! And yay for v-day! I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going. Well at least it seems fast to me lol, maybe not so much to you. 

Smooch- glad to hear that all is well with Adelyn! Always nice to put yourself at ease. 

I tested before my yeast infection and it was bfn. I was thinking to buy a dollar store one this weekend just cause I had such a strange AF but I am sure I'm not preggo. Thanks for wishin me luck on the weight loss, I'm going to need it!! Lol


----------



## Smooch

Hey hey girls! How are u both?
Im doing good...Adelyn is doing good as well....she loves to sleep lol wish tht happen at night all the time haha;)
She sleeps fine...but she always..always has a mini fit when her binky falls out of her mouth lol so im constantly getting it lol wanted to show some recent pics of my cupcake.
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-06_14-09-38_197.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









2013-01-11_17-25-26_290.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









2013-01-22_22-05-13_755-1.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTCBean

c


----------



## Smooch

Thank u:) she is so fun. Yep I bet a growth spurt is happening lol I don't miss the heart burn yikes!


----------



## AMN21

Aw she is adorable!


----------



## TTCBean

Hi Girls, here is my nursery so far. I need to find an area rug still, and the items on the ledge are just place holders. I'd like to find a small bookshelf, but it's proving a bit difficult (the only open space that's left is underneath the window, but there is a vent and I don't want to block it lol). I'd also like to find a small little table to go somehow near my glider (so I can set a drink or a book or something).

Now that the nursery is done I should actually focus on baby items LOL... I have like 2 outfits. I need to go clothes shopping :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo_zps8527ac6f.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo-1-2_zpsf948e0d2.jpg


----------



## Smooch

Love it! Nursery looks awesome! :)
Wall color looks great too. Nice work.
Definitely start on baby items especially bibs n diapers. Lol


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks Smooch! :)
Totally forgot about bibs LOL... omg I am so bad at baby items. Anything else you'd recommend as essential?

ETA: Just purchased a 10 pack of baby bibs on Amazon, haha had to do it before I forgot!


----------



## Smooch

If your getting a bassinet..be sure to have a few sheets for it. So if one is dirty from an accident u have back ups... least 4 id say.
If ur using pacifiers...have plenty lol I have 5.. they fall on the floor..or a dog licks them.when u set one down lol...this way when some are being sterilized u have spares lol


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks Smooch!! So far I only have 1 bassinet sheet haha. Better get on that :)


----------



## AMN21

Very cute nursery TTCBean!


----------



## Smooch

How are things going Amn? Things my way are pretty good.
Adelyn is doing well gaining weight:-D we are going to a new pediatrician tomorrow..i didn't like the other one lol 
Other than that just been enjoying her.
Any valentine plans?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! I haven't been spending a whole lot of time on here lately. Glad to hear you 2 are well! I've been good. Just had my work schedule rearranged so I can actually have a life and get some things done! So that's nice. I cleaned my house really good today and gave my dogs a bath, which is no easy feat by myself lol. They are big dogs! No Valentines Day plans here. I will be at work then school so I won't even see DH until like 9pm! It sucks but oh well. Maybe we will do something over the weekend.


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! Just wanted to check in and see how you are both doing? Nothing new to report here. Hope all is well!:flower:


----------



## TTCBean

I'm doing good :) just having some lower back pain lately... I got a stability ball tonight and it really seems to help to bounce on it! Can't believe I'm almost 30 weeks! Getting Braxton Hicks a few times a day, what an odd feeling lol. 

How are you doing amn?!


----------



## AMN21

I am pretty good. Happy that Feb is about over and it's almost Spring, meaning warmer weather (well we hope...we do live in MI lol) and baseball!! Anyways, your in the home stretch huh?! 

Smooch hope all is well with Adelyn!


----------



## TTCBean

Yes the home stretch!!! I am so excited... I hope these last weeks fly by, I can't handle the excitement LOL! I can't wait for spring!! SO done with this cold weather!

My baby shower is being hosted by DH sister, on April 6... I am soooo impatient, I want it now hahaha. I told myself to wait to buy anymore baby things until afterwards, so I don't get double.

No name yet either :doh: boy names are HARD! I have a million girl names lol.


----------



## AMN21

I forgot that your baby is still nameless! Lol, it will come to you eventually. How exciting about the baby shower! I would be so anxious too. Can't wait to hear all about it :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

How are you AMN?


----------



## AMN21

I'm good! Staying busy between work, school and every day life. How are you doing?! Can't believe you are already 32 weeks! Baby will be here before you know it! Did you settle on a name yet?


----------



## TTCBean

33 weeks now! Can't believe only 7 weeks to go! We are 99% sure his name will be Nathan Andrew :)!


----------



## AMN21

Aw I love it! I'm so excited for you:happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks :)!! When we woke up this morning my DH said "How's baby Nathan doing?" it was like omg! There is really a little person in there with a name!! I never thought I'd get to experience this.


----------



## AMN21

Aww! I can't wait to be in your place. I bet it definitely feels surreal!


----------



## Smooch

Hey!!! 
Things my way are good....busy but good lol went back to work last week...hate it... But have to go.
Adelyn is doing great..sleeping well in her crib and over 11 lbs now.
Amn how are things? Idk sbout u girls but i am so ready for spring lol i want to use the stroller damn it lol heres some pics of my cupcake......hope u ladies have a great Easter!!!!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







2013_03_19_18_06_52.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









2013_03_19_12_01_43.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









2013_03_17_15_06_55.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AMN21

Aww Smooch she is so cute!!! She has gotten so big! Sucks that you had to go back to work. I am dying for spring weather!!! I was so disappointed to wake up to snow this morning. I hope it gets warm soon.


----------



## TTCBean

How are you AMN? I think about you often and send baby vibes your way!


----------



## AMN21

Aw thanks! I'm good. DH got his SA results back and they are just above normal now!! That Fertilaid must have helped :thumbup: We are thinking of going back for IUI #3 toward the end of May...depending on how my cycles go. I'm waiting for AF now. Also I am quitting my job. My last day is the 30th, so only about a week left. Too much drama and stress! So I will finish school, and hopefully find a new salon once I am licensed. Hope all is well with you! Almost baby time!!!!:happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

That's great news!!! I really hope it all works out for you, that would be fantastic!

Good luck with school! How much longer do you have?

I can't believe baby is almost here, wow! So hoping he doesn't decide to be late! lol!


----------



## AMN21

I should be done by the end of June, then I just gotta take my boards. 

I hope your baby doesn't make you wait too long!!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## AMN21

OMG OMG OMG!!!! :happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations!!! He definitely didn't make you wait! Lol! Glad your had a quick labor! Can't wait to see pics!! I am over the moon for you!!


----------



## AMN21

TTCBean, I am dying to see pics and hear your birthing story! I know your busy with your LO now though! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry I deleted my birth story, thought I should remove it since it's so personal! I just wanted you two to see. :)


----------



## AMN21

Omg he is so adorable!! What an amazing birth story! I am so glad that it went smoothly and what a trooper you are for going all natural! Not that I know what it's like but I have assisted in plenty of births! I am so happy for you and DH and I am glad you got to have the birth the way you planned :hugs:


----------

